# pf writers group anyone?



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

When I was talking to Katie last night we thought it might be a good idea to have a pf writers group, because there are a few that we know of that write poems and stories, and probably lots that we don't know about aswell.

Just for fun, nothing too serious.
It would be a good way to get to know each other, and also good practice for those who want to take it any further.

Is anyone else interrested?
Don't be shy, you're among friends.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd be interested


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> When I was talking to Katie last night we thought it might be a good idea to have a pf writers group, because there are a few that we know of that write poems and stories, and probably lots that we don't know about aswell.
> 
> Just for fun, nothing too serious.
> It would be a good way to get to know each other, and also good practice for those who want to take it any further.
> ...


I'd be interested in joining your PF writers group, how would it work?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> I'd be interested in joining your PF writers group, how would it work?


We didn't work out any details,we didn't know anyone would be interested 

Any and all suggestions gladly recieved


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

Count me in,very nice idea


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

How will it irk, I might just be interested.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Me! Me! count me in. .:001_tt2:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Me please, pretty sure I wouldn't know what to write about, & I know for a fact I can't write poetry but it sounds like fun
*cautiously raises hand*


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

I would be interested. 
I have written very short stories of around 100 words or less with a twist (as well as the standard longer ones), so maybe a section like this would be ideal for when people haven't got time to read or write a longer story.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

sounds interesting indeed.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

This is just an idea - how about letting others know where and when you got your pets in story form? Why did you choose that particular breed/pet? 
You can start with
Once upon a time...... lol!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

How About we take turns in picking a subject that all story writers and poem writers can interpret how they like story could be between 200- 2000 words long and poems how long you like.

we could write them over two weeks then share your stories, poems, everyone reads them have to find one thing. 

They like about them and one think they think would make it better.


How about that Idea?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> This is just an idea - how about letting others know where and when you got your pets in story form? Why did you choose that particular breed/pet?
> You can start with
> Once upon a time...... lol!


That a great idea for a story theme!!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> That a great idea for a story theme!!!


As you thought up this original idea - would you like to start?!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> As you thought up this original idea - would you like to start?!


Nope, you start I like your theme, so we could start with that!!!  

It would work in a poem two!!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Okay, here goes!

Once upon a time, many moons ago  I was a babe in arms when I had my first contact with dogs was - my Mum and Dad had two dacshunds, the Mother dog was called Trixie and her son Mr. Magoo becasue of his awful eyesight when a puppy. Trixie was a gentle soul and I was really upset when she passed away in her sleep when I was about seven. Mr. Magoo was a grumpy old sod and I learnt to keep out of his way! He was put to sleep when I was about nine.
This was the start of my love of dogs and since then, have never been without a dog.
There, that's my contribution! Where's yours?! lol

Copyright: T.Holt aka JTHolt 15/07/2012


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i write poems, have written loads of them , stories erm yea well lol

if anyone is interested and uses facebook i do also have my own poem group on there which as all my poems and others that have also written them

https://www.facebook.com/groups/164272957009955/


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw, that's great that you guys are all interested in creative writing. I'm a wannabe writer. I've done a few novels that I'm hoping to brush up to publishing standard one day in the distant future, and am working on a few more. Finding the time to get into it every day is the hardest part with all the animals to look after. 

I usually go to a couple of writing forums to talk about that. It'd be great to follow your thread too.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Aw, that's great that you guys are all interested in creative writing. I'm a wannabe writer. I've done a few novels that I'm hoping to brush up to publishing standard one day in the distant future, and am working on a few more. Finding the time to get into it every day is the hardest part with all the animals to look after.
> 
> I usually go to *a couple of writing forums to talk about that*. It'd be great to follow your thread too.


Would you be willing to let us know which ones they are? 
Never enough hours in the day! Just think how much more we would get done if we didn't have to sleep!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*Smokey's once upon a time....*

Once upon a time... In a house full of toys there was a cat I called Fluffy he was as soft as butter and as warm as a summer breeze,he never forgot my birthday with is presents that made me scream!!!!!

But best of all, he picked me over my sister at his owners house, and if I had the choice I would live with him on the stars any day of the year.

However, he picked Smokey to be my new kitten and what a monster he is, I think he sees my arms as his chew toys, and the dog as his best friend.

"Oh, why! Oh, why! Is he such a monster." I scream as he bites me again.

However, I had a plan one cold morning.

I reached into my cupboard searching for the right tool, My hand fell upon what I was searching for, and I carried it to the front room my huge shadow loomed upon the wall as I raised it high.

Smokey eyes glittered as the bag of dreamies opened, and he was under my full control.

Here you go my piece of writing!!!:blushing:

Katie200, Katrina. 16/7/2012.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

JTHolt said:


> Would you be willing to let us know which ones they are?
> Never enough hours in the day! Just think how much more we would get done if we didn't have to sleep!


Sure. fictionfactor.com and writingforums.org  I don't spend too much time there, as I hardly have enough time as it is! I much prefer discussing animals anyway. lol.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Aw, that's great that you guys are all interested in creative writing. I'm a wannabe writer. I've done a few novels that I'm hoping to brush up to publishing standard one day in the distant future, and am working on a few more. Finding the time to get into it every day is the hardest part with all the animals to look after.
> 
> I usually go to a couple of writing forums to talk about that. It'd be great to follow your thread too.


Coool, I want to be a writer in the future too, and have been doing a lot of writing.

What writer fourms, do you belong to???


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Okay, here goes!
> 
> Once upon a time, many moons ago  I was a babe in arms when I had my first contact with dogs was - my Mum and Dad had two dacshunds, the Mother dog was called Trixie and her son Mr. Magoo becasue of his awful eyesight when a puppy. Trixie was a gentle soul and I was really upset when she passed away in her sleep when I was about seven. Mr. Magoo was a grumpy old sod and I learnt to keep out of his way! He was put to sleep when I was about nine.
> This was the start of my love of dogs and since then, have never been without a dog.
> There, that's my contribution! Where's yours?! lol


I love your one, its great!!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i write poems, have written loads of them , stories erm yea well lol
> 
> if anyone is interested and uses facebook i do also have my own poem group on there which as all my poems and others that have also written them
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/164272957009955/


I will def have to take a look at your poems.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd love to be included, but don't know if my stuff would be of any interest to anyone around here. I tend to write plays and poems for children!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Once upon a time... In a house full of toys there was a cat I called Fluffy he was as soft as butter and as warm as a summer breeze,he never forgot my birthday with is presents that made me scream!!!!!
> 
> But best of all, he picked me over my sister at his owners house, and if I had the choice I would live with him on the stars any day of the year.
> 
> ...


That's brilliant! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I'd love to be included, but don't know if my stuff would be of any interest to anyone around here. I tend to write plays and poems for children!


Of course it would I would love to read some of your stuff.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> That's brilliant! :thumbup::laugh:


:lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks. :blushing:


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

Beans beans the marvellous fruit
the more you eat the more you toot


----------



## x PIXIE x (Feb 9, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Once upon a time... In a house full of toys there was a cat I called Fluffy he was as soft as butter and as warm as a summer breeze,he never forgot my birthday with is presents that made me scream!!!!!
> 
> But best of all, he picked me over my sister at his owners house, and if I had the choice I would live with him on the stars any day of the year.
> 
> ...


that really is amazing!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

This is one of my favourite quotes, I read on the writing course. I had been on this year!!!

To write something, you have to risk making a fool of yourself. Anne Rice


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I'd love to be included, *but don't know if my stuff would be of any interest to anyone around here*. I tend to write plays and poems for children!


I'd be interested! You don't know until you've tried!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> This is one of my favourite quotes, I read on the writing course. I had been on this year!!!
> 
> *To write something, you have to risk making a fool of yourself. *Anne Rice


I don't need to write anything to make a fool of myself!! :blushing:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

x PIXIE x said:


> that really is amazing!


:blushing: :blushing: :blushing: Thanks your poem made me giggle. :001_tt2:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> I don't need to write anything to make a fool of myself!! :blushing:


:lol: :lol: mee either by the time someone seen me talking to the cats there in the morning there no going back. :lol: :lol: :blushing:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Ths is something I wrote on the course, I took a few weeks ageo they put it on there wall, if anyone wants to read it.:blushing: :blushing: :blushing:
http://www.writingclasses.co.uk/StoryFrameset.html


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Ths is something I wrote on the course, I took a few weeks ageo they put it on there wall, if anyone wants to read it.:blushing: :blushing: :blushing:
> Creative writing story written by a student from writingclasses.co.uk


Okay, okay, you win - there is no way I can match that!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Okay, okay, you win - there is no way I can match that!!


Sure you can write way better!!!!! It's not that good. :blushing: :blushing:

I can't wait to read all, your writing on the thread I love reading as much as writing.!!!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Sure you can write way better!!!!! It's not that good. :blushing: :blushing:
> 
> I can't wait to read all, your writing on the thread I love reading as much as writing.!!!!


To me it was good! You're too kind! :blushing:
Have pm'd you!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> To me it was good! You're too kind! :blushing:
> Have pm'd you!


I am waiting on the pm. 

Awww, thankyou!!! :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, there's quite a few eager to get going. I've thought about this a bit more when out walking Jet. 
I think we'd need a sticky otherwise it would get lost if nobody posted for a day!! The idea of setting a topic is a good one too, we could take turns like someone suggested. 
There's room for all sorts and all abilities, but pretty please can we keep it to our own original stuff, so we don't get any complaints which might get the thread closed.  

Haven't had time to read every post, so if I've repeated anything anyone else has said, sorry.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Wow, there's quite a few eager to get going. I've thought about this a bit more when out walking Jet.
> I think we'd need a sticky otherwise it would get lost if nobody posted for a day!! The idea of setting a topic is a good one too, we could take turns like someone suggested.
> There's room for all sorts and all abilities, but pretty please can we keep it to our own original stuff, so we don't get any complaints which might get the thread closed.
> 
> Haven't had time to tead every post, so if I've repeated anything anyone else has said, sorry.


Hi Jetsmum.

Sounds great, hows you and Jet?

I agree we dont want to lose this thread.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

How do we make this thread a 'sticky'? :blushing:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> How do we make this thread a 'sticky'? :blushing:


I am not sure, I think a mod has to see it and they sticky it, like night thread.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> I am not sure, I think a mod has to see it and they sticky it, like night thread.


How do you get a 'mod' to see it to 'sticky' it? 
Looking back at what I've just typed, it sounds a bit rude!! But can't be bothered to re-type it!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

You'll need to ask a modif you want the thread as a sicky.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Shall I ask a Mod then? Or does someone else want to do this?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> How do you get a 'mod' to see it to 'sticky' it?
> Looking back at what I've just typed, it sounds a bit rude!! But can't be bothered to re-type it!!


I am not sure, as when it was night thread it was sticky because there was too many of them, and it was getting confusing!!!!!!  

Maybe one will see the thread and sticky it!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Shall I ask a Mod then? Or does someone else want to do this?


Yep ask a mod sound the best Idea!!!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Perhaps if we all ask nicely the mods will give us our own sub-section of general chat - after all, if there can be a section for over-18's, why not a section for writers as well?

Please, mods and Mark - pretty please - can we have our own sub-section 

I'm enjoying the work that has been posted so far. Here's my first contribution - it's not exactly how we came to get our present dogs, but a poem I wrote about a dog we rescued years ago:

Dark Was The Night
Dark was the night
Not a soul in sight
To see or to hear a small dog's plight

Not a voice or call
Not a sound at all
Only the cold and the wet and the hard damp wall

Hark! Hark! A joyful sound
The small dog's heart begins to pound
As two strong arms around him fold
And gently shield him from the cold


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> Perhaps if we all ask nicely the mods will give us our own sub-section of general chat - after all, if there can be a section for over-18's, why not a section for writers as well?
> 
> Please, mods and Mark - pretty please - can we have our own sub-section
> 
> ...


That is beautiful! 
I would also like to put in my plea for this sticky! *Hand's up*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Perhaps if we all ask nicely the mods will give us our own sub-section of general chat - after all, if there can be a section for over-18's, why not a section for writers as well?
> 
> Please, mods and Mark - pretty please - can we have our own sub-section
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic poem, I love it!!!

I think it would be a fantastic idea to have a sub part for writers, on here.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

katie200 said:


> I will def have to take a look at your poems.


you will have to request to join to read them katie as i've set it for members only , soon as you or anyone else joins i will accept them


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's a contribution for you.
The Other Side.

My name is Bracken, I'm a spaniel. Some time back I could feel myself getting tired easily and my joints began to hurt me, life just wasn't as much fun as it used to be, I couldm't go for long walks with the Boss anymore. Anyway, one evening I was feeling especially tired and fell asleep quite early. When I woke up I was in a very unfamiliar place, not at all scary you understand, just unusual, there was a mist about, like the ones we sometimes got early mornings when me and the Boss used to do the hunting thing.
I was more puzzled than anything else and I wondered where the Boss had wandered off to, something drew me in one direction and I soon found myself on a kind of bridge, like the one at the place I used to go and work. I knew that I had to go across it, as I went forward the mist began to clear and the light was just like a rainbow, sparkling with colour, it made me feel very peaceful and I realised that I no longer ached, I wasn't tired any more, in fact I was like a strong young spaniel again.
I could see the end of the bridge now, beyond it I saw green fields, meadows and woodland and it was warm, just like a spring day, and waiting for me was my sister who I hadn't seen since she went away ages ago, she had with her two yellow dogs, like my old pal Dylan, they told me that they to used to live with the Boss many years ago and they'd come to welcome me and keep me company. It is a nice place, I never feel hungry, there are streams of crystal water to drink from and deep clear lakes in which to swim.
A couple of months after I arrived we went back to the bridge, something told us we must, we waited and very soon, out of the mist trotted my old pal Dylan, he to had gotten tired and made the journey across the bridge, It was great to see him, it seemed like ages since we were both able to chase about and play like pups and now we had my sister and the two other yellow dogs to join in with us,
I did wonder what we were doing in this place and asked the two yellow dogs what it was that we were there for, thinking they might know a bit more than me, they told me that we were waiting, waiting for the day when we go to the bridge and the Boss walks out of the mist towards us. Hope it's not too long for as much as this is a wonderful place with lots to keep us occupied, I do miss the Boss and the Lady.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> you will have to request to join to read them katie as i've set it for members only , soon as you or anyone else joins i will accept them


Done!!! Joined it hun.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

a few i wrote

at school i could never write poems, i was actually quite rubbish at English , over the years and through bad times i started to write my emotions down as im not very good at opening up to people

this was the first poem i ever wrote , its about self halm , its also been published and also came joint first in a competition with 5 other poems , they couldn't decide on a overall winner so they chose mine and 4 others to be the top ones, it was also on show at a exhibition for a while



> Screaming
> (first full poem i wrote)
> 
> screaming , shouting
> ...


this was about me and my oldest best mate , i wrote this years ago



> Friendship
> 
> Friendship comes and goes
> But ours as always stayed
> ...


this was for Aunty Gill who passed away



> A ode to Gill (my aunt)
> 
> Its not time
> To say goodbye
> ...


i have loads more , around 300 i think it is


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

springerpete said:


> Here's a contribution for you.
> The Other Side.
> 
> My name is Bracken, I'm a spaniel. Some time back I could feel myself getting tired easily and my joints began to hurt me, life just wasn't as much fun as it used to be, I couldm't go for long walks with the Boss anymore. Anyway, one evening I was feeling especially tired and fell asleep quite early. When I woke up I was in a very unfamiliar place, not at all scary you understand, just unusual, there was a mist about, like the ones we sometimes got early mornings when me and the Boss used to do the hunting thing.
> ...


This bought a lump to my throat! You are a natural storyteller!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Here's a contribution for you.
> The Other Side.
> 
> My name is Bracken, I'm a spaniel. Some time back I could feel myself getting tired easily and my joints began to hurt me, life just wasn't as much fun as it used to be, I couldm't go for long walks with the Boss anymore. Anyway, one evening I was feeling especially tired and fell asleep quite early. When I woke up I was in a very unfamiliar place, not at all scary you understand, just unusual, there was a mist about, like the ones we sometimes got early mornings when me and the Boss used to do the hunting thing.
> ...


A www, that really amazing, I have tears in my eyes what a powerful piece!!!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> This bought a lump to my throat! You are a natural storyteller!


You're too kind. Thank you.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Love what I have read so far, you're a very talented bunch :thumbup:
In my degree we have a free choice module, so I am starting creative writing in October  So if the thread is still going it'd be a great place to post what I do and get some feedback


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Done!!! Joined it hun.


thanks hun , accepted , give us a shout if u get stuck lol


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> you will have to request to join to read them katie as i've set it for members only , soon as you or anyone else joins i will accept them


Please may I join in to read your poems? From what you have posted, I would love to see more!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Please may I join in to read your poems? From what you have posted, I would love to see more!


of course u can , just click on the link and i will accept u 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/164272957009955/


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

tiggerthumper said:


> Love what I have read so far, you're a very talented bunch :thumbup:
> In my degree we have a free choice module, so I am starting creative writing in October  So if the thread is still going it'd be a great place to post what I do and get some feedback


Cool, I lookforward to reading your creative writing.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> thanks hun , accepted , give us a shout if u get stuck lol


Thanks, your poems are amazing.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

springerpete said:


> Here's a contribution for you.
> The Other Side.
> 
> My name is Bracken, I'm a spaniel. Some time back I could feel myself getting tired easily and my joints began to hurt me, life just wasn't as much fun as it used to be, I couldm't go for long walks with the Boss anymore. Anyway, one evening I was feeling especially tired and fell asleep quite early. When I woke up I was in a very unfamiliar place, not at all scary you understand, just unusual, there was a mist about, like the ones we sometimes got early mornings when me and the Boss used to do the hunting thing.
> ...


Wow, that made me cry, it's just beautiful.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Wow, that made me cry, it's just beautiful.


We can only live in hope....


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I want to join the writers group
i know i can be funny,
but not today, i have a cold
and now my nose is runny. 

I know thats no excuse to stop me
writing rhyme, 
but when i sneeze 
my eyelids i squeeze,
and accidentaly hit delete
each time


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> I want to join the writers group
> i know i can be funny,
> but not today, i have a cold
> and now my nose is runny.
> ...


Ha! Ha! great poem!!!! Made me giggle, How are you bullet?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Ha! Ha! great poem!!!! Made me giggle, How are you bullet?


I'm fine and dandy as always. How are you Katie?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'm fine and dandy as always. How are you Katie?


We are all good! good! good! Bullet.

Glad your all well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

I've had a few articles published. Springerpete made tears flow, tho I'm not one for Rainbow Bridge. It may be age or hormones, but just writing lovingly of dead dogs sets me off. I think Nospinnaker is a natural. He's like a Patrick Campbell, which has just dated me to ANCIENT


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

I'd love to join this writers group please  I'm a freelance journalist and have done some articles for my local papers, and am currently writing one that will hopefully be published nationally, as a very good journalist is helping me with publishing 

But I also write for a blog and contribute really lighthearted pieces  i'll put up a link when i'm at my pc and not on my phone


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Another thing crossed my mind, in light of certain events, we should all mark our work as copryright and give the date we put it up. I'm not sure if that's the right way of going about copyrighting our work. But at least anyone who reads it knows who wrote it, and shouldn't use it themselves without permission. 
Does anyone know a better way?

I hate it when someone claims something that they haven't done as their own. Credit where credit is due is what I say.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

ok, can i play? I used to write a bit of poetry...

I wasnt even looking for a cat
I was after a dog originally
It didnt quite work out like that
Then a friend showed you to me

Soon as i saw you i picked you up and wouldnt put you down.
You didnt even struggle much as i carried you 'cross town.
we stopped breifly at tescos so i could buy some kitty stuff
nothing seemed to phase you, you really are quite tough.

When we got home you found a spot to hide away all night
But it didnt take too long for your true colours to come to light.
You like to attack, to bite and scratch, you're a nasty little tyke
But sometimes you show a softer side which makes everything alright.

I wouldnt have you another way.
You're the perfect little kitty.
You make me smile on bad days
When everything seems sh*tty.
When im feeling down.. when im feeling blue
I can cheer myself right up with just the fact that i've got you.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Fantastic poem props!!!!! 


Jetsmum, you are right everyone should name and date it!!!

Ie katie200/ 16/7/2012 

At the botten each writer keeps full copyright of his or her own work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm working on a poem now so will share once it's done.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I would love to join the group. I'm a year away from graduating with the Open University and just finished a Creative Writing course. In October I take the final, highest level Creative Writing course they do :scared:

I've had two pieces published in anthologies. One on age gap relationships and the other on miscarriages and IVF both subjects close to my heart.

You can read some of my work here on my blog and there's so bits about Molly too
http://everythingaboutus.blog.com


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> I would love to join the group. I'm a year away from graduating with the Open University and just finished a Creative Writing course. In October I take the final, highest level Creative Writing course they do :scared:
> 
> I've had two pieces published in anthologies. One on age gap relationships and the other on miscarriages and IVF both subjects close to my heart.
> 
> ...


Wow, that amazing I have added your blog to my follow list so I can read some more later.

Your dog so cute too!!!!!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Wow, that amazing I have added your blog to my follow list so I can read some more later.
> 
> Your dog so cute too!!!!!


Awh thank you


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> Awh thank you


I will enjoy reading your writing.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

This is edited down from a much longer piece. I hope it works 

The one.
The bright light shining through the gap in the curtains told me it was day time. I rolled over, pulling the duvet over my head. So what, it was day time, big deal. One day followed another, then another, turning into one big mass of forgotten time. How long had I been like this, six months now, seven, I'd given up counting,just like I'd given up on everything.
I began to think about what I'd lost, who I'd lost, and my eyes began to fill, but there were no tears left.
I didn't leave the house any more, except to look after my daughters dog when she went away for the weekend. I thought about that big mutt and how he made me laugh when I didn't feel like laughing.
Then in a moment of clarity, the first for quite some time,I saw that what was missing in my life, was a reason to get up in the morning, a reason to go out, and yes ok, it mind sound dramatic , a reason to live.

I'd had dogs when I was younger and I understood what getting one meant. There would be no choice for me any more, I had to get up and dressed, I had to go out, if I wanted to or not. 
I talked it over with my daughter and she agreed. She gave me books to read, to get up to date on how things had changed over the years since I last had a dog. I began to look forward, a feeling I never thought I would have again.

The day came and we went to the rescue center. My heart went out to them and I wanted to save them all. But I could only take one. We wandered around the cages, without finding 'the one' But as we went in the last cage, I saw him right away. There were dogs in front of him yapping and barking as if to say take me, me. There was a dog lying quietly on a blanket, just ignoring all the fuss around him. And there in the middle was the cutest dog, he was black with a white blaze on his chest. Our eyes met and something just clicked. I put my hand just inside the cage, he came over and rubbed against it. That's when I knew that I'd found 'the one'

Copyright P Shelton aka jetsmum 2012.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Wow Jetsmum, thats amazing I wanted to read more of it.  

:thumbup:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

When do the mods decide to make this a 'sticky'? Impatient aren't I?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

JTHolt said:


> When do the mods decide to make this a 'sticky'? Impatient aren't I?!


You have to ask if you want a thread to be a sticky.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> When do the mods decide to make this a 'sticky'? Impatient aren't I?!


Has some one asked? Has some one asked? I say in an Impatient tone...

How are you JTHolt and your pets?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

We are fine, thank you but a little tired, well, really tired!:Yawn: My daughter's school was involved in the Torch relay in Arundel and we got really wet!! The weather was really c**p! Was so glad to have got back home and get in to a hot shower! The poor dogs were glad to get home too!

I think, but may be totally wrong but I think Smudgiesmummy requested to have a sticky but I will try myself! Can't have this great thread dying a death before it's even started! 

How's you and your pets?! :thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> We are fine, thank you but a little tired, well, really tired!:Yawn: My daughter's school was involved in the Torch relay in Arundel and we got really wet!! The weather was really c**p! Was so glad to have got back home and get in to a hot shower! The poor dogs were glad to get home too!
> 
> I think, but may be totally wrong but I think Smudgiesmummy requested to have a sticky but I will try myself! Can't have this great thread dying a death before it's even started!
> 
> How's you and your pets?! :thumbup:


Hi JTHolt.

Wow that sounds really interesting, I agree it's been raining! Rain! Raining! Here as well.

Jessie our Labrador hates the rain, she has a puddle fear. :lol:

Oh, I agree this thread needs to be stickied!!!!!

I am glad your all well.:thumbup:

I am alright, and the pets are all mad at the rain.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Have contacted The Webmaster so fingers crossed for this thread to be 'sticky'!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Have contacted The Webmaster so fingers crossed for this thread to be 'sticky'!!


WHOOOHOOOO!!!!!!! Will watchout for it to be sticky.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It would be good if it was. Threads get lost so easily with such a high turnover everyday.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> It would be good if it was. Threads get lost so easily with such a high turnover everyday.


That is very true and it take so long to re find them!!!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

This is the next instalment of my story - here goes!

Following on from my last post (what a c**p opening!) I had this love hate relationship with my Mum and Dad's grumpy old git dacshund Mr. Magoo. He had a heart attack but at what age I can't remember. Having come on to this PF has made me realise the awful truth - my Mum and Dad were those people who wouldn't have this dog on a lead!! Yes, I hear you lot groaning and cursing loud and clear! This dog was antidog and whenever there was another dog about, Mr. Magoo would go barmy and my Mum would pick him up! Yes, I'm cringing myself now! Me being young would look on in amazement and remind myself to keep away from this devil dog!
I ended up not very keen on this breed at this age and when Mum and Dad decided to get another sausage dog, well, to say I was unenthusiastic about was the understatement of the year!! This dog they called Honey and again, untrained and badly behaved - I had nothing to do with it because she was embarrassing! Yes, I'd reached my delicate and sensitive teenage years by then and every time the dog f**ted, I'd swear she'd done it on purpose in front of my friends!! She was with us for quite a while and at the age of fourteen, she was put to sleep due to her kidneys failing and she was in pain. 
This led to my getting another dog - no, not another dacshund! This was when I bought home a small bundle of black and white Border Collie and christened her Kahli, after the Indian Goddess of Destruction - she'd chewed some of my Mum and Dad's furniture!! This is another chapter!!
Co[email protected] T. Holt aka JTHolt


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww poor you, how embarrasing. I like your stlye of writing, as if your talking to me instead of me reading it. :thumbup:

I can't wait to hear about Kali!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Aww poor you, how embarrasing. I like your stlye of writing, as if your talking to me instead of me reading it. :thumbup:
> 
> *I can't wait to hear about Kali!*


Thank you for your kind comments :blushing:

The next instalment will be tomorrow and I'll try not to disappoint!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You've got me wondering if she lives up to her name:lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hi JTHolt

I can't wait for you next instalment.... an amazing piece. I have to know what happens next.

*My next instalment....*

I had Smokey under my control, but it only lasted while there was dreamie insight!!

However, I talked to my mum with tears in my eyes, I wanted my cuddly Fluffy back Smokey was evil I thought to myself, as I went in search of a Kitty friend for him to torment (I mean play with)

I looked online and did breed research before I knew it I was on the phone with Holly owner. We talked about Fluffy and I reassured the woman Holly would be loved and cared for I told her what a charmer smokey was to what a pair they would make we agree.

Then mum collected her and smokey huge mean eye's, turned a deep green , his growls turned to purrs and I watched as they played with their tails a swishing.

I could tell my smokey was truly happy for the first time......

Katie200, Katrina. 16/07/2012


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> You've got me wondering if she lives up to her name:lol:


Let's put it this way - she was not popular for a while! But I'm gonna leave you guys hanging on until tomorrow!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Awww that's lovely Katie. :thumbup:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Same here, Katie!! :thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Jetsmum and JTHolt.

JTHolt I will wait on tenterhooks for your next instalments!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My next instalment.

Finding 'the one' can sometimes be a bit of a suprise. I had intended to take an older dog, so that he could spend his last years in a loving home. My new friend was a bit younger than I'd planned. They said he was probably 3 or maybe 4. He's been abandoned, so they knew nothing about him. But I didn't care I just knew he was meant to be mine.
To my suprise they let me take him home there and then, after chipping him and giving him a last check over. I had nothing ready, I wasn't expecting to take him with me! I bought a collar and lead at their shop and they gave me a bag of food. That was it, I was a dog owner!
It felt good to have a purpose again. 
He was so good walking with me, and he jumped in the back of the car as if he'd been doing it forever. I pulled the seat belt round me and held him closely as we drove home. I must admit I was expecting him to be car sick and had an old towel ready,just in case. But he was fine.
My daughter dropped me off at home and went off to buy the rest of the things I needed.Now there was just me and him. 
I opened the door 'welcome to your new home' I said

copyright P Shelton. aka jetsmum 2012


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awww, that put tear in my eyes fab piece can't wait for the next piece!!!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum,

When's the next instalment?! 

That was lovely to read! Sometimes surprises aren't what you want but yours was to prove that some are. 

I think this is a great idea of yours and katie's to start this thread! :thumbup:

I'm psyching myself up for my next instalment - 'Kahli Comes Home' - 
you'll have to do with the title for now! 

Such a tease!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> jetsmum,
> 
> When's the next instalment?!
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha!!!! It has been fun ain't.

I hope to read both your instalments tomorrow, good idea to give them titles. :thumbup:

You tease we need your next instalment now, I'll be up all night wondering what's happening!!!!!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Hahahahahaha!!!! It has been fun ain't.
> 
> I hope to read both your instalments tomorrow, good idea to give them titles. :thumbup:
> 
> You tease we need your next instalment now, I'll be up all night wondering what's happening!!!!!!


:Yawn: Please don't be up all night because I won't! My dogs are now glaring at me because it's past their bedtime and they would be ever so grateful if I could give them their bedtime biscuits - like NOW!! Demanding so and so's they are!! So, with a refreshed brain tomorrow, I will continue with the next instalment! Night night!
Jeez, I really wish this PF wasn't so-o-o- addictive!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> :Yawn: Please don't be up all night because I won't! My dogs are now glaring at me because it's past their bedtime and they would be ever so grateful if I could give them their bedtime biscuits - like NOW!! Demanding so and so's they are!! So, with a refreshed brain tomorrow, I will continue with the next instalment! Night night!
> Jeez, I really wish this PF wasn't so-o-o- addictive!!


Night! Night! JTHolt.

Oh, I will be up all night, I normally am  but tonight I will be wondering about your next piece too!!!!

Hope you have a lovely tomorrow, it's been great reading your pieces.

Ha! Ha! Its the pf curse...

I bet your dogs are like biscuits, now!!!!! 

Take care!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll have to do it tomorrow, coz I'm getting a bit computired and making too many mistakes.
But here's a silly poem to leave you laughing (I hope)

Steven.

A lion cub called Steven
wanted to be a vegan.
( a strange thing for a lion cub to choose!)
He said let's face it mother
I'm not like my big brother,
for I could never gnaw on small gnus.

His mum said, as a lion 
you need a lot of iron,
and that's something that's found in best red meat.
So just eat up your dinner
or you'll start getting thinner,
and straggly mangey fur just isn't neat.

Copyright P.Shelton. aka jetsmum 2012


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jetsmum that poems great, it had me really giggling.You have talant!!!!

Heres a short piece I did on the course I took!!!

Assignments seven.

Arron, dated my sister on Friday night, he took her ice skating.

Back at the door I watch Arron kiss her good night "yuck," I shouted.

"Come back here," My sister chased me up the stairs.

"Dad! Dad! Aaron kissed Kim at the door," I yelled slamming my bedroom door.

"Eve open this damn door, " Kim banged.

"Forget it," I screamed holding the door tight.

"Get out here now," Kim's angry voice made me jump back, and the door swung open.

Hurdling down the stair my body hit the bottom with a thud, "you won't tell on me again."

I heard my sister scream, from afar as she passed me slumped at the bottom of the stairs.

Jade my cat curled up on my chest, not leaving me not judging why I found myself here. 

Kim left through the front door "Arron I love you, Her voice whispered about the door as it closed.

"Like what the hell happened," My dad yelled at me "where's Kim?" His voice boomed what about me I thought.

Mum called an ambulance," My sweet heart has fallen down the stairs," her panicked voice ranted down the phone.

"No I was pushed," I said licking my lips trying to move.

"Oh, don't be such a drama queen " my mum said removing Jade from my chest.

"Pack Eve a bag," My mum said to my dad as he looked for Kim at the front door.

"Quack," the door bell rang, and the ambulance guy, entered, doing what was needed.

"Right we will take her in, which one of you is joining her," the ambulance guy said.

"Sorry I'm late home," Kim drifted through the door, fake shock on her face.

"The ambulance guy repeated his question "I'll join her," Kim spoke up squeezing my hand.

Using her best low voice, Kim leaned to my ear, "you tell, and I will kill you" 

Vowing to pay Kim for meanness, I closed my eyes against the doctors' voices buzzing about my head.

"What're you dumping me,"Kim's shrill voice boomed round the house.

X-man played loud on the TV her pay back had started, I thought ear wigging.

"You!" She pointed stepping too close for comfort, "yes," I said back 

Zap everything went black, all that could be heard was our fast breathing.

Katrina, 17/07/2012


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Great writing everyone.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I'll have to do it tomorrow, coz I'm getting a bit computired and making too many mistakes.
> But here's a silly poem to leave you laughing (I hope)
> 
> Steven.
> ...


Ooooer - there is absolutely no way now that I'm doing any poetry now - cannot match your calibre! It's brilliant! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

*'Kahli comes home'*

It is the year 1989 and for the first part of that year I had been looking for a full time companion, the four legged kind! I was sitting at the kitchen table reading the Pets section in the County Times and this particular advert jumped out at me. It caught my eye because of the story behind the ad - it made me cry because the Mother dog had recently been run over and hadn't made it but had left behind a litter of five pups. The dogs in question were Border collies. I immediately rang the number and spoke to the heartbroken owner. It was an emotional call and I asked why she was so desperate to sell the puppies. Her answer was that the puppies were a constant reminder of her dog.

I'm sorry this is so sad but it does get better if you can bear with me.

I saw the pups and they were so-o-o cute! I wanted to take them all - who wouldn't! This little pup was sitting in the middle of the pen watching me but I didn't make any move towards it. All the other pups were all over me and themselves. They played around and then one by one, they drifted off and went to sleep. This solitary one then came up to me and stared at me. Her eyes were a deep blue and that was it - I stroked her and she leant against me.
After all the paperwork was done, I carried her out to the car where a friend of mine was waiting. All the way home, the small pup was asleep on her lap.

On arriving home, she was carefully introduced to my Mum and Dad's other dog which was half Dobermann/half Labrador. Thankfully they hit it off straightaway! They were great pals!

Kahli, although she was like any other puppy, boisterous and funny, had this particular look - she would often have this thoughtful expression when resting.
She always knew when she was going walkies, I never could figure out how because I would alter my routine to try to catch her out!! One step ahead of me she was!
My Mum and Dad were really fond of her too and the crunch came when I married and left home. I couldn't take Kahli with me as I worked full time! It made sense for Mum and Dad to have her as they were retired. I was gutted but at least I saw her often when visiting Mum and Dad. I would've understood if she'd had the hump with me for doing this but no, everytime I went to M & D's, she'd make such a fuss of her. Oh yes, I would have her with me at the weekends with me and OH.

Think I'm going to have to stop here as I've realised this is really long and you're probably falling asleep!! :Yawn:

Copyright T.Holt aka JTHolt


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hi JTHolt.

Wow , what a story it brought a tear to my eyes, but had a great end part.

I can't wait to read more!!!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

What?! It didn't send you to sleep?! 

Glad you enjoyed it!

Have you had a good day?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> What?! It didn't send you to sleep?!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> Have you had a good day?


I really enjoyed it, I have been a waiting for your next instalment all night. :thumbup1:

I haven't had a good day, my anxiety been bad, but I'm working on my next piece. 

Smokey, Holly and Jessie are well. 

How are you and your pets?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Hope you like this little story - it's about what happened when we got our first two siamese cats.

The arrival of Ono and AnMe
It was all different and he didnt like it. He was frightened. In all his sixteen weeks he had never been away from his Mummy, and then these strangers had appeared and had taken him away from everything he had ever known. He wanted his Mummy; he wanted his home; he wanted everything to go back to the way it used to be. But here he was, in a strange place, with humans he did not know, without his Mummy.

His sister was with him, but she was not much help.

Stop being scared, she scoffed at him. Its an adventure. Look! She jumped down off the settee and went to pat a little ball around. Theres toys! Come and play!

But he stayed on the settee, in the corner, where it was safe. He could keep his guard up here; he could watch out and be ready for whatever awful thing was going to happen next.

Well Im going to explore, his sister announced. Its nice here. She disappeared behind the settee and gave an excited cry. Oooh look! Theres a litter tray here just like at home. Im going to have a wee! But even though he could feel that uncomfortable sensation which meant he needed to wee, he was not moving. She could do what she wanted; he was staying put. Nothing and no-one was going to make him move, not even the saucer of meat the stranger had put next to him on the settee.

Mmmm, his sister purred happily as she ate from her own saucer. Mmmmm! This is scrummy. Why arent you eating yours? Can I have it if you dont want it?

He let her eat it. He couldnt eat; he wanted his Mummy and his home and all the wanting was making a big lump in his throat. He was going to sit here in the corner until his Mummy and the humans he knew came to fetch him  but wait, what was happening now? Oh no, one of the strangers was picking him up!

Poor little man, said a voice. Dont be afraid. The voice was kind and soothing, and the stranger stroked him gently as she held him in the crook of her arm. The lump in his throat began to melt away. I know it must all seem strange to you, the voice continued, but nothing and no-one is going to hurt you. This is you new forever home and I already love you so much, my Ono, my little Ony-pony-puss.

Something strange was happening. He liked the voice, liked the way the woman smelled, and here, as he relaxed in her arms, the lump in his throat went away completely and he began to feel comforted. He gave a sigh and let his eyelids droop. He couldnt explain why, but something about this woman made him feel safe and protected. 

He would have a little sleep, and then when he woke up he would have a wee and see if his sister had left him anything to eat. After that, he might even play with her and do a bit of exploring. Perhaps life here was not going to be so bad after all.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hi Spellweaver 
Thats, a lovely stoty; I really enjoyed reading it. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well you've done it again TJH, left me wanting more.:thumbup:

Loved your piece Spellweaver, poor little kitty! Glad everything worked out!

I love the stories about how we got our pets, it's really interesting!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> Ooooer - there is absolutely no way now that I'm doing any poetry now - cannot match your calibre! It's brilliant! :thumbup::thumbup:


I'm sure you could do better.
Thank you for your kind words of encouragement


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> I really enjoyed it, I have been a waiting for your next instalment all night. :thumbup1:
> 
> I haven't had a good day, my anxiety been bad, but I'm working on my next piece.
> 
> ...


My dogs are having a crazy moment - why didn't they do that on this afternoon's walk?!
Sorry to hear you haven't had a good day - here's a bit more of 'Kahli Comes Home' for you to cheer you up! :thumbup:


*Kahli Comes Home*

A few weeks after Kahli joined the family, (This is before I was married), my parents were successful in having their planning application for a conservatory approved so things started moving pretty fast. The day the Conservatory sections were delivered these were laid out on our back lawn and covered with tarpaulin. I hadn't realised that Mum or Dad had let Kahli out of the kitchen and wondered where she was  I went round calling for her and could hear this faint whimpering coming from the tarpaulin so after lifting it up and climbing in underneath, there she was, stuck! So, after a lot of cajoling, she eventually managed to climb out. For the rest of the time the conservatory was on the lawn, she would give it a wide berth!!

She found her puppy socialisation classes a little stressful as there were quite a few overexcited puppies there who just wouldn't leave her alone! If you have been to these classes and seen your pup get 'hassled' your pup would find the nearest pair of legs to hide behind, well, Kahli would do this and glare at me as if to say 'Well, don't mind me getting all stressy here, you just carry on yakking'! Hence, Kahli was more of a people dog. She would tolerate other dogs but was never aggressive towards them.

Kahli gave me a huge fright one day - took me ages to get over it! I had, in the back of my estate car a Pair of Glazed doors from an 18th Century Bookcase. Some of the panes of glass were broken and needed replacing with more antique glass. I'd covered these up with a thick blanket and went indoors to get my wallet and car keys. I came back out and went ballistic! I ashamed to say I screeched like a banshee at Kahli who was sitting on top of these very doors!! :yikes::yikes::yikes: I pulled her off and with my heart in my mouth, pulled back the blankets dreading the worst - more panes of glass broken at my expense! But to my utmost disbelief, no more were broken than the ones already broken - I was totally gobsmacked! Kahli went off in a huff. I made it up to her when I got back home with an extra long walk!!

To be continued..........

copyright: T Holt aka JTHolt 17/07/12


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovin this!!

I wonder if she was just trying to live up to her name


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Lovin this!!
> 
> I wonder if she was just trying to live up to her name


Glad you're enjoying this! :blushing:

She was living up to her name!! :thumbup:
Gave me a few grey hairs I can tell you!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*Kandy the Labrador x retriever's story*

I met Kandy in 1997 on my sister seventh birthday, my sister had always wanted a dog, and mum had finally decided she was ready for one.

I remember her sitting on the sofa with our mum's friend, sad because mum had told her she had to work, it took all my strength not to tell her the truth, but I never said a word.

Then mum walked inside carrying a wiggle hyper yellow puppy, my sister's face was full of complete surprise, and I wondered over slowly to see the pup too, I wasn't sure. I liked her that much as she ran my way.

_I wiggled and wiggled out of my new hoomans arm's , there were min hoomans too chase I targeted the one that looked unplayful. However, she made an orable sound and I decided to play with the hooman with the huge numbers on her being, she was really fun..._

but I do remember the day I fell in total love with Kandy.....

It was one hot sunny day, the day I met my dad for the first time. 
I didn't really want to but had agreed for my sister. I remember him walking into our living room and Kandy sat beside me, Fluffy on my knee my hands petting him for comfort, and I greeted a man I didn't really know.

My sister wanted to go out and play after the tense greeting she had seen, so me and Kandy went with her, I could feel Kandy was as sure of this guy as me.

_I followed one of my hoomans out into the huge playing place, the hooman was so tense I felt she didn't like me much, but I stood watching the pretty hooman far in the distance a hand shakly touched my head. My ears shot up at the high pitch noise, danger was upon us, and my paws took on at a run...._

My sister, let out a huge scream of laughter, Kandy and me went running to her aid, and before I knew it Kandy had his top in her mouth, tearing it into little pieces her protective eyes looked over at my sister as to say no one will hurt you!!!!

_I lunged at the tall dark stranger with his hand on my hooman, he jumped back, and his cloth toy fell off in my mouth, I thought to myself, this pupster can't be beaten, and I watched his defeated eyes as my little teeth ripped his cloth toy up. The chef hooman didn't. Look happy with me , I felt a calmness from the hooman that had followed me on my saving quest!!!_

I remember that being the day my eight year old self found a new respect for her, like we were on the same page when it came to protecting our family...

_My chef hooman, said, "Bad Kandy, don't do that again." That's the thanks I get for protecting her mini hoomans I thought to myself me! Me! Bad Kandy I don't think so, I showed him was my last thought before falling to sleep in my cosy basket._

I remember our mother tucking me into bed, she told us Kandy must not treat gusts like that, and that we will all train her to respect visitors!!!

But deep down I knew this pup was special, and over time she grew up, however they are stories for tomorrow.

Katie200 17/07/2012.

This is my next piece I did it on Kandy, I have been loving reading all of you pieces.  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Toby and me.

I lost my second cat Chaos to cat flu
What would I do
I wanted another cat
My Mum and dad said
No cats
No more
my sister heard
Her friends mums cat
Was having kittens
I was at college in Yorkshire
After college in my room
My mobile rang
I've spoke to mum and dad
We're having another cat
My friends mums cat is pregnant
The kittens came on February 8th
I got pick of the litter
Off I want to choose the kitten
I held each kitten so tiny
Their mum she wasn't happy
With me holding her kittens
Finally I came to one kitten
This is the one
It's a girl we were told
Finally when the kitten was old enough 
She was brought home
I'll name her Cara
Then came the first trip to the vet when Cara was old enough
Please can you confirm it's a girl I said
Vet looked at the kitten
Your bundle of joy
Is a boy
Time for a name change I said
I'll call him Toby
Toby got his first jabs
Vet sorted the paperwork out
Toby is a lovely cat
Is what she said
Toby was my friend
He was my best friend
Friday 17 April 2009
Tragedy struck
Toby asked to go out
Little did I know
He wouldn't be coming home 
The vet called my sister
Said Toby had been brought in
Is he light
He's been run over
We cried is he ok
Sadly no
Lovely Toby didn't make it
Would you like to see him
Off I went
I had to say goodbye
He was my special boy
Do you want his collar
Yes please
I'd like to keep his ashes
Ok casket or urn
Casket for my boy please
He was a lovely boy
Lucky to have you
I want Toby back
I'd give anything to have him back
He's no longer with me
Gone too soon at the age of 3
He died of internal injuries
But he's now pain free
Cars won't hurt him now
He's safe
I loved Toby and still do.

Danielle. 17/7/2012


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

danielled:

I can honestly say that this bought tears to my eyes reading your wonderful story - thank you for sharing this with us


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Keep these wonderful stories coming, we want MORE!! 

BRING IT ON!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Daneielle, I got huge tears in my eyes great poem hun.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

JTHolt said:


> danielled:
> 
> I can honestly say that this bought tears to my eyes reading your wonderful story - thank you for sharing this with us


He was a very special cat to me.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I loved Kandys story Katie. It was clever telling it from both sides, worked really well!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Keep these wonderful stories coming, we want MORE!!
> 
> BRING IT ON!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Ha! Ha! I agree its lovely to come along and read them!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I loved Kandys story Katie. It was clever telling it from both sides, worked really well!


Thank-you Jetsmum, I am glad you liked it.

How are you and Jet?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow - so many talented writers on here!! :thumbup:

Reading these posts, I have laughed out loud, I have cried real tears, and felt a warm glow - all signs of reading truly inspiring, emotional pieces of writing 

I used to write a lot of poetry and short stories, but havent written anything for years.
Well I did write a poem fairly recently - it was for the 'text' part of a Jess the Cat lookalike competition I entered Rowan into.

It doesnt measure up to the other posts on here, but I will share it anyway just because I enjoyed writing a poem again :thumbup:

Rowans Poem - 'Choose Me'

You came for my sister
So fluffy and cute
So quiet and dainty
And pretty to boot

I watched for a while
As with her you sat
And thought to myself
'I want some of that'

'So what can I do
To make you see me,
The black and white puss
As smart as can be?

I jumped on my mouse
To show I am brave
The perfect protector
If you'll be my new slave

I rolled you my ball
To show skill and finesse
I chased and I bounded
In the hope of success

I climbed up your leg
(You gave a loud squeak!)
I nuzzled your chin
And I patted your cheek

You gave me a fuss
And a kiss to the head
Put me to the ground
And then turned and said

'I need this one too!
He's so lively and bright
He's handsome and playful,
He'll fit in just right'

So thats how it happened,
I'm the first to confess
I pulled all the stops
To act just like Jess!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Daneielle, I got huge tears in my eyes great poem hun.:thumbup:


Thanks how could I not, he was my best friend so had to post that.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That was funny MCWillow, I can imagine a cat thinking that way!:thumbup:
I hope you put some more of your poems or stories up!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

I agree with Jetsmum! :thumbup:

This poem made me laugh!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

katie200 said:


> Thank-you Jetsmum, I am glad you liked it.
> 
> How are you and Jet?


We're fine thanks Katie.
My pooter keeps cutting out on me though, so If I suddenly disappear you know why


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> We're fine thanks Katie.
> *My pooter keeps cutting out on me though, so If I suddenly disappear you know why *


No-o-o-o-o!!! It can't do this to you!! :crying:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> We're fine thanks Katie.
> My pooter keeps cutting out on me though, so If I suddenly disappear you know why


MY net doing that too keeps freezing up everything. 

We can blame it on the rain!!!! I am glad your both well Jetsmum.

@ Danielle your poem has a load of emotion to it!!!

@ MCWillow, I can just see a cat thinking like that, what a lovely poem made me smile.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

katie200 said:


> MY net doing that too keeps freezing up everything.
> 
> We can blame it on the rain!!!! I am glad your both well Jetsmum.
> 
> ...


Watch this space, there's more where that came from.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

danielled said:


> Watch this space, there's more where that came from.


Awww, thats great!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Maybe it's because our 'pooters' can't cope with the quality of our wonderful poems and stories! 

Jetsmum: you should 'tm' (trademark) your description of your computer 'pooter'tm'!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Next instalment - names have been changed to protect me 

I shut the door and unclipped the lead. I was expecting him to go tearing round the house exploring everything. But to my suprise, he stayed so close to me that while we were walking down the hall he almost tripped me up. When we got into the living room, I sat on the sofa and patted the cushion next to me for him to come up. He looked at the cushion, looked at me, then back to the cushion, not sure what to do. 'up' I said patting it again. This time he jumped up right away and nuzzled in to me so tightly he was almost pushing me off the edge. I started to stroke his head and talk to him. I rambled on in a soft voice, telling him this was his new forever home,I was his new mum, he was safe here, nothing and no one would ever hurt him.
I knew he didn't understand what I was saying,but I was hoping the soft tone in my voice would make him feel safe. I was rewarded by a gentle snoring!

The peace didn't last long. My daughter Annie and her boyfriend Tim arrived. I think they'd bought most of the stock that the local pet shop had . There were soft toys, chew toys, tug toys, biscuits, chews, food, everything I could possibly need except for .....

to be continued.
copyright P.Shelton. aka jetsmum


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> danielled:
> 
> I can honestly say that this bought tears to my eyes reading your wonderful story - thank you for sharing this with us


It brought tears to my eyes too, great poem Danielle.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Next instalment - names have been changed to protect me
> 
> I shut the door and unclipped the lead. I was expecting him to go tearing round the house exploring everything. But to my suprise, he stayed so close to me that while we were walking down the hall he almost tripped me up. When we got into the living room, I sat on the sofa and patted the cushion next to me for him to come up. He looked at the cushion, looked at me, then back to the cushion, not sure what to do. 'up' I said patting it again. This time he jumped up right away and nuzzled in to me so tightly he was almost pushing me off the edge. I started to stroke his head and talk to him. I rambled on in a soft voice, telling him this was his new forever home,I was his new mum, he was safe here, nothing and no one would ever hurt him.
> I knew he didn't understand what I was saying,but I was hoping the soft tone in my voice would make him feel safe. *I was rewarded by a gentle snoring!*
> ...


What a lovely way to have confirmation that he felt safe with you!  Can't wait until the next instalment!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> Maybe it's because our 'pooters' can't cope with the quality of our wonderful poems and stories!
> 
> Jetsmum: you should 'tm' (trademark) your description of your computer 'pooter'tm'!


I think it's been done,shame.

The main reason I'm putting that at the end of everything is I'm hoping to get enough material to put into a book. It's always been an ambition of mine, so I want to make sure I've got the rights to my own stuff.

There's nothing worse for a writer or any creative person than someone else taking the credit for their work. I've had it done to me in the past, and it's not very nice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

davidc said:


> It brought tears to my eyes too, great poem Danielle.


Thanks David.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I think it's been done,shame.
> 
> The main reason I'm putting that at the end of everything is I'm hoping to get enough material to put into a book. It's always been an ambition of mine, so I want to make sure I've got the rights to my own stuff.
> 
> There's nothing worse for a writer or any creative person than someone else taking the credit for their work. I've had it done to me in the past, and it's not very nice.


Oh no! I'm such a numpty  I haven't been 'copyrighting my stories!! :mad2:
Will do so at the end of my next instalment! AGH!!
As Del Boy would say ' You plonker'!! :blushing:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Aww thats a great piece Jetsmum I have to know More! More! More.

I want to do that one day to Jetsmum write a book it's something, I hope to work towards.

Good luck with yours, when you have made a book let me know I be getting it to read..... 

My pouter froze so useing the iPod, so if I make little sence then oops!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My s key is sticking, so with that and the damn thing switching itself off, I've a fight on my hands tonight!!!!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Oh no! I'm such a numpty  I haven't been 'copyrighting my stories!! :mad2:
> Will do so at the end of my next instalment! AGH!!
> As Del Boy would say ' You plonker'!! :blushing:


I didn't either until Jetsmum said about it. :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> My s key is sticking, so with that and the damn thing switching itself off, I've a fight on my hands tonight!!!!!!


Oop! That sound annoying!!!! HOPEFULY it will hold out.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

JTHolt said:


> Oh no! I'm such a numpty  I haven't been 'copyrighting my stories!! :mad2:
> Will do so at the end of my next instalment! AGH!!
> As Del Boy would say ' You plonker'!! :blushing:


You can go back an edit your previous instalments, just copyright them now


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know if it's acceptable legally,but if someone was to claim it as their work at a later date, we have proof on here that we did it first.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I don't know if it's acceptable legally,but if someone was to claim it as their work at a later date, we have proof on here that we did it first.


That's true on my course, I think it the same you put ya name and date... Always keep a copie as well with the same tittle as you used on each piece too.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Poems, eh?

I've posted one here before that you guys can have a look at if ya like: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/164380-oldies.html


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> You can go back an edit your previous instalments, just copyright them now


Phew!! Done it! Probably missed one!:001_unsure:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Poems, eh?
> 
> I've posted one here before that you guys can have a look at if ya like: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/164380-oldies.html


OMG! This thread has had me crying real tears tonight - you all need to stop it - you are going to ruin my reputation  :scared:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Poems, eh?
> 
> I've posted one here before that you guys can have a look at if ya like: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/164380-oldies.html


Wow that was powerful, I'm in tears. I can't say anything else!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

:crying::crying::crying::crying:

I can't watch it cos my computer is not having it!! I think it's trying to protect me!
Please help me out here!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Poems, eh?
> 
> I've posted one here before that you guys can have a look at if ya like: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/164380-oldies.html


Me can't see the screen for tears!!!!!! :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:

Amazing poem!!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Night night all fellow writers and poets!! I'm beginning to see double, triple! No alcohol has been consumed tonight thank you very much!! 
Will continue tomorrow! 
:Yawn:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Night night all fellow writers and poets!! I'm beginning to see double, triple! No alcohol has been consumed tonight thank you very much!!
> Will continue tomorrow!
> :Yawn:


Good Night JTHolt

Take care, talk to you soon.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night JTH. Looking forward to reading more tomorrow.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Good Morning fellow writers and Poets! :Yawn:
Dusting off my memory cells in this pickled brain of mine for the next instalmment this evening! Nothing like a good brisk walk with the pooches to clear away the cobwebs!! Watch this space!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope I've not put this up before!

The stolen pups tale.

I want my mum
I don't like it here,
this place is noisy
and it smells of fear.

Don't like it here, 
I want to go home
back to my basket
my toys and my bone.

I heard a man say
he's getting a mate,
or did he say
he's getting the bait?

Some one comes to me
a man and his chum,
don't think I like them
I want my mum!

another man comes
and I can smell blood,
I hear a dog wimprin, 
he doesn't sound good.

I think they should take him
to see a kind vet,
but they throw him down
he's all red and wet.

Two hands reach down
and they pull me up,
I hear a gruff voice 
shout bring me that pup.

I'm really scared now,
I want my mum,
don't take me in there now,
I want my mum.

Copyright P.Shelton aka jetsmum 2012


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Hope I've not put this up before!
> 
> The stolen pups tale.
> 
> ...


That is wonderful! You have a way with words - I felt the pup's fear!
Thank your for accepting my FR!
How's your day been so far? The weather is atrocious - the dogs and I are looking at each other thinking -'Should we stay or should we go?!'


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jetsmum that gave me shivers, you are amazing at poems!!!! 

Hi all writers and poets!!!!!

How is everyone today?

JTHolt, can't wait for your next piece.

How are you and your pets?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Hi Katie!
Where we are at the moment it is absolutely tipping down so will probably go out with the dogs later! I am gearing myself up for the next part now so will post shortly!

How's your day been?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you both for your kind words. JTH and Katie. I'm glad you like them. This thread is helping get rid of my writers block (at last) 

I'm really enjoying reading all your things as well. There are some really talented people on here! :thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Hi Katie!
> Where we are at the moment it is absolutely tipping down so will probably go out with the dogs later! I am gearing myself up for the next part now so will post shortly!
> 
> How's your day been?


Ha! Ha! We have rain too, Jessie has refused to leave today. 

She hates the rain so much!!!!

I hope you and the dogs don't get too wet out there, I have been under the weather today, but I'm starting my next piece soon!!!!

Smokey, my cat ran into the tree outside ours when it started to rain, he looked so confused as if to say I thought there was a door there. 

Smokey can be such a funny cat!!!

It looks like it gonna thunder here now!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Thank you both for your kind words. JTH and Katie. I'm glad you like them. This thread is helping get rid of my writers block (at last)
> 
> I'm really enjoying reading all your things as well. There are some really talented people on here! :thumbup:


You are so right there Jetsmum, writer block be gone!!!! 

I am loving reading all the poems, stories on here too.

How are you and jet?


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

*Kahli Becomes Protector*

During my pregnancy with my daughter, Kahli was more affectionate than normal and would like to lie next to me with her head on my belly. Her facial expressions were lovely when she felt the baby moved! At least she didn't freak out like my OH did when he felt a knee or something move under his hand! :rolleyes5:

When my labour started on Saturday 16th August 2002 (supposed due date), my daughter wasn't born until the following Wednesday!! To say I was exhausted is an understatement!!  Kahli had reached the grand age of 13 by now.

When I left the Maternity Ward on Friday, I went to see my Mum and Dad to introduce them to their Grand-daughter. Kahli came up to me and prodded my wobbly belly with her nose, confused. She took one look at my daughter and walked off!! Her nose was well and truly put out of joint! She totally ignored my baby.

I wasn't duly worried about this as you cannot force things. I still made loads of fuss of Kahli and took her for walks when I could with my daughter in a chest sling. Eventually, over time, Kahli would slowly approach her and lie down watching her intently - just in case the baby was to suddenly jump out of her carrier and attack her! As if!! One day, I'd left my daughter in the sitting room with my Mum and Kahli when Mum called me - I was in the kitchen at the time getting the next feed ready - Kahli had her head resting on the side of the baby carrier just watching the little one!
With me still being an exhausted wreck and hormonally haywire, I just cried (with happiness) that Kahli was beginning to accept my daughter! 
As my daughter grew older, Kahli was so patient with her and when she started walking, kahli would let her hold on to her! I would like to stress that I never left Kahli on her own with the baby. :nono:
Whenever we went to my parents, Kahli and my daughter would greet each other and if the weather was nice, walk around the garden. If it was wet, walk around in the house!!  They loved each other to bits. By now Kahli was 15 and really slowing down.

In 2007, I had a miscarriage which was the start of a rocky patch with my OH because I felt he was being unsupportive. This was also a difficult time with my parents because I knew that Kahli hadn't been well for a while and was accepting that Kahli's time on this earth was coming to an end. My parents were in denial and kept taking her to the vets and Kahli would struggle on valiantly. After an almighty emotional bust up, we made that inevitable journey to the Vets and said goodbye to the most wonderful dog we'd ever had. I held her as she took her last breath. I missed her so much when I miscarried again in 2009.

I'm going to have to close now because writing this has bought me to tears. 
Sorry it's ended like this but thank you for reading this story about the dog who bought so much fulfilment and happiness in to mine and my parents life.
RIP Kahli 1989 - 2007
Copyright: T.Holt aka JTHolt 18/07/2012


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*Fluffy last good bye.*

My best hooman friend hugged my tired body one night, wet stuff soaked my head. I felt the thudding of her heart and my paws clung to her neck, pain burned through my tummy but I her closer but not even a weak purr would make the wet stuff stop.

I watched as she pulled out a white square thing, she called a book I listened to her soothing voice as she turned a page each one had a rabbit or cat on it, I must admit I didn't understand what it was all about but her voice soothed me too sleep.

Light flouted in through the living room window....

"Fluffy, I love you." I hared her say as she wrapped me snug in her green dressing gown, I felt her arms go stiff when her sister bought out my vet carrier I thought she would never let me go!!!

I felt her lowering me slowly inside my barred cage, I prayed she wouldn't come on this journey too, my eyes could no longer stand this slow goodbye.
I watched as her mum pulled her away and I her sister promised I would return.

"Goodbye, I love you too." I meowed, I knew I wasn't coming back.
My friend's sister read a letter my friend wrote, I could hear my friend pain with every word, and I felt her love circling my heart as the car came to a stop!!

My favourite vet came and took me away I wasn't sad, He tickled my ears. I was laid carefully on the sleeping bench, my toy whale lay on my furry paw and everything became hazy. I lingered in a dream I heard the vet say to let me go.

"yes! yes! I thought let me go, its my time." I listened, to the faint voice of my friends cry's.

But I had done all I could to help her now. I saw bright stars like me, and my friend used to look at, I held on to my whale it's all I had left, and I followed the star with my name shining above it. 
I followed and followed until I stood at the foot of a rainbow, the pink strand was lit up, and I knew it was the path I needed to take. whale and me walked with renewed urgency to see the end, with each step a loving hand patted my fur and I felt a kiss linger on my furry check.

"Fluffy buddy." A mean ginger fur ball called to me, I pawed at the edge unsure if I wanted to go anymore, I watched the beast get closer followed in the distance by a smell of apples, I sniffed I knew that smell my friend was at the other end.

I ran and ran dragging my whale with me.

"Whoa buddy." The mean cat pawed me in my quest to see my friend again. His touch crackled at my fur and a distant land.

"hoomans, call it the waiting room." The ginger cat said, he told me I could wait for my friend to travel the pink path to or I could come and move on with him and his friend, I remembered him then he is a part of our circle of family.

"So, what's it to be buddy," He said, looking into my face.

"I think, I will wait." I whispered and the ginger cat turned and stormed away....

My Next Installment!!!!

Katie200, Katrina. 18/07/2012.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

That's lovely, Katie, that's the second time I've cried today  Must be nearing my totm!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hi JTHolt

That is some story, it made me smile and a tear in my eye at the same time!!

She sound like an amazing dog totally unforgettable story that one.

I can't wait until your next piece!!!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> That's lovely, Katie, that's the second time I've cried today  Must be nearing my totm!!


Aww thanks Hun, I had a crying day today goodness what are we like hey.

(((((((((Hugs))))))))


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Aww thanks Hun, I had a crying day today goodness what are we like hey.
> 
> (((((((((Hugs))))))))


((((((((Hugs))))))))) to you too!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> ((((((((Hugs))))))))) to you too!


Aww,((((((back at ya)))))) 

Hows the weather now near you now.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Aww,((((((back at ya))))))
> 
> Hows the weather now near you now.


You really wanna know?! 
C=Cold
R=Rain
A=Absolutely
P=Pouring!

:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> You really wanna know?!
> C=Cold
> R=Rain
> A=Absolutely
> ...


Well, that sound like wet weather!!! 

Our is near enough the same, but do you know the weather woman said.

"It will get better." I thought to myself yeah! yeah! it will soon be winter. 

:scared:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That really touched me JTH, I'm in tears. But you have such lovely memories of her, it's clear how much she meant to you.

I'm going to read yours later Katie. I can't read two sad things together, I'll just get too teary and end up useless for the rest of the night.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> That really touched me JTH, I'm in tears. But you have such lovely memories of her, it's clear how much she meant to you.
> 
> I'm going to read yours later Katie. I can't read two sad things together, I'll just get too teary and end up useless for the rest of the night.


Thank you - I'm pleased that you enjoyed hearing about Kahli - I still miss her loads but you're right - I have wonderful memories of her! 
((((Hugs))))) to you for making you cry!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I know what you mean Jetsmum, how are you and Jet?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I knew that would make me cry Katie, and I was right. What a moving piece, lovely!

We're both fine thanks. How are you and your pets today?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I knew that would make me cry Katie, and I was right. What a moving piece, lovely!
> 
> We're both fine thanks. How are you and your pets today?


Hi Jetsmum.

A www, (((((Hugs))))

I am glad you, and Jet are well, I have been a little under the weather,

Jessie watch the huge lighting and thunder and Smokey and Holly are hiding!!!

Do you have a thundersorm near you ? We have a goodin near us.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope your feeling better now (((hugs)))

We haven't got a storm here thankfully. Jet starts shaking when there's a storm coming, he doesn't like them!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Hope your feeling better now (((hugs)))
> 
> We haven't got a storm here thankfully. Jet starts shaking when there's a storm coming, he doesn't like them!


Yeah, Jessir the same she went bonkers  bless her.

Its slowed down to a stop now, but it still raining!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The next instalment

'Where's the basket' I asked looking at the jumble of stuff that spread over the table and on to the chairs.
'Oh mum' Annie sighed ' we didn't know what to get, there was just too much to choose from. There were wipe clean baskets, wicker baskets, beds that looked like bean bags, furry baskets, all sorts of stuff. and we couldn't remember how big he was so we didn't know what size to get.'
'Ok, I'll walk him down there tomorrow and let him choose for himself where he wants to sleep' I said.' if they don't deliver, I'll pay and you can pick it up for me'
We gave him a few biscuits which he woolfed down, and put the rest in a big box, while Tim went to fetch their dog Mitch from the car. Oh, I forgot to tell you about Mitch. He was Annie and Tims baby,a beautiful ridgeback. He had been with us at the rescue center and the two dogs had met in the garden there. It was very important that whatever new dog came into the family got along with Mitch, as I did quite a lot of dog sitting! Luckily after all the usual sniffing and prowling round each other, the play bows started and they were off running round like old friends.
Mitch came bounding in and got his usual biscuits from me. We weren't quite sure what would happen, coz Mitch probably regarded my house as part of his territory. So we were ready to step in if we needed to separate them. But there was no need, they were best buds from the start!
After they had gone and we settled down, I realised I hadn't given my new friend a name yet. In the rescue he's been called Sammy, but that didn't suit my lovely jet black boy. Jet, that was it. I stroked his head ' Hi Jet' he just farted in reply.

I put a big cushion and a lovely soft throw on the floor next to my bed for him.It took some coaxing to get him on it, then I left him alone for a minuite to go to the bathroom. When I came back he was lying at the bottom of my bed with a smug look on his face.

He'd decided where he was going to sleep, I could forget about the basket!

Copyright P Shelton aka jetsmum 2012


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hi Jetsmum.

Awww, that a fab piece, made me smile I agree Jet suites him!!!

Can't wait to read more!!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> The next instalment
> 
> 'Where's the basket' I asked looking at the jumble of stuff that spread over the table and on to the chairs.
> 'Oh mum' Annie sighed ' we didn't know what to get, there was just too much to choose from. There were wipe clean baskets, wicker baskets, beds that looked like bean bags, furry baskets, all sorts of stuff. and we couldn't remember how big he was so we didn't know what size to get.'
> ...


This lovely lovely story bought a smile to my face - just what I needed! The things we do for our dogs and this is how they repay us - with a fart, don't like their super duper basket!! Lol!
Hope you're well and also Jet! 
If I am quiet over the next few days, 'tis because I am going up to Leeds to look after my MIL for a few days with my daughter and pooches. But I know what will happen, I will be using my SIL's pooter'tm' to have my PF fix!! It's not a great start to the summer hols as my daughter woke up with a fever and temperature this morning!  Sorry for my moan!! Hope you have a good day!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> This lovely lovely story bought a smile to my face - just what I needed! The things we do for our dogs and this is how they repay us - with a fart, don't like their super duper basket!! Lol!
> Hope you're well and also Jet!
> If I am quiet over the next few days, 'tis because I am going up to Leeds to look after my MIL for a few days with my daughter and pooches. But I know what will happen, I will be using my SIL's pooter'tm' to have my PF fix!! It's not a great start to the summer hols as my daughter woke up with a fever and temperature this morning!  Sorry for my moan!! Hope you have a good day!


Hi JTJolt,

A www , hope your daughter feels better soon, I hope you have a nice time in Leeds too.

(((((((((hugs))))))))

How are your dogs?

It's been a wet and cold start to the day here, pets are all well through.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Hi Katie!

Thanks for your hugs!

My daughter is lying on the settee, thank you for your kind comment!

The dogs have been out and came back soaking wet!

How's your gang?

I will keep in touch! 
Take care!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Hi Katie!
> 
> Thanks for your hugs!
> 
> ...


Hi JTHolt.

Ha! Ha! you got rain still too, Jessie got wet today and shook all the rain drops ever where.

Smokey hissing at the rain, hes a gumpy kitty and Holly layin on my bed like ahhhhh this is the life!!!!!!

I am glad you'll keep in touch, pf writer goup wouldn't be the same without you. 

You take care too!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope she's feeling better soon JTH (((hugs)))


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Are we just writing about our pets?

PS won't be long til my next two instalments.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Hope she's feeling better soon JTH (((hugs)))


Thank you! Her temperature has stayed down so that's promising! Another rest day for her tomorrow - the trip to Leeds has been pushed back by a day to give her a chance to recover!

Hope you're well and had a good day!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

Edited my last post has meant to insert  but inserted  by mistake. touch screens lol.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I made up a little poem in my head while undertaking the rats' cages today, it's only 2 lines so far, but maybe I will have some inspiration & be able to build on it

Here I am bedecked in rubber
Doing my job as a rat cage scrubber​
I know, it's lame, poetry's new territory for me


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Well, I made up a little poem in my head while undertaking the rats' cages today, it's only 2 lines so far, but maybe I will have some inspiration & be able to build on it
> 
> Here I am bedecked in rubber
> Doing my job as a rat cage scrubber​
> I know, it's lame, poetry's new territory for me


It isn't lame at all! 
Look forward to reading some more!
I'll tell you what's lame: It's me trying to pluck up the courage to do a poem on here as everyone else's poems are really good!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like a good start SS, the whole point is to have a bit of fun and just run with it. I can just see you with your marigolds with a resigned look on your face.

Dani, it was suggested that we used how we got our animals, for this first week, but no it doesn't matter if someone wants to put something differant in.Someone will make a suggestion for the next set of stories and poems, but it's only a suggestion, not carved in stone.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> It isn't lame at all!
> Look forward to reading some more!
> I'll tell you what's lame: It's me trying to pluck up the courage to do a poem on here as everyone else's poems are really good!


or me not joining in


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> It isn't lame at all!
> Look forward to reading some more!
> I'll tell you what's lame: It's me trying to pluck up the courage to do a poem on here as everyone else's poems are really good!


Aww thanks
I just know that I'm going to have sleepless nights now trying to come up with more lines for it

I found some online rhyming dictionaries, may help with inspiration, I also recommend a Thesaurus, especially Roget's ones


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

For those that have been reading my posts about 'Kahli Comes Home', 'Kahli Becomes Protector ' in this thread and other PF Members wonderful stories,
I am going to add another story now. Before I continue, this about a Dacshund, Honey, that my parents owned when I was a teenager and she has been mentioned in my previous posts.

When my parents acquired Honey, we were living in Hong Kong at the time and lived in a high rise block of flats in Repulse Bay (if anyone knows Hong Kong!). We lived there until 1979 then because of my Dad's job, Mum and Dad moved to Manila in the Philippines and I went to boarding school in this country (three years of hell that was for me). Honey went with M&D and spent the mandatory 6 months in quarantine. 
I used to go out there during the holidays and the first time I went out there, I met M&D's new dog, a Doberman/Labrador cross. Jeez, he frightened the life out of me by jumping up at the gates! Apparently the locals called him the 'devil dog'!! 
Honey and Sinha tolerated each other but Sinha used to tease Honey something rotten. It was things like him walking past her with a toy, she would squeal and run after him on her short legs! I was watching them do this and this particular time, Sinha ran past her, she ran after him and at the bottom of the garden was a coconut tree. Sinha swerved at the last moment but Honey went straight in to it! I'd never laughed so much in my life - I was literally wetting my pants! Mum and Dad came out to see why I was in tears so after explaining with tremendous difficulty, they tried not to laugh and failed and told me off for laughing!! 

The End.

Copyright: T.Holt aka JTHolt 19/07/2012


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I shouldn't laugh, poor baby :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I shouldn't laugh, poor baby :laugh::laugh:


But you are, aren't you?!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yup .............


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Yup .............


Good! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Blocked!

My mind is blank
I just can't think
as I sit here
with pen and ink.

The paper's blank
the words won't flow
this writers block 
has got to go.

I write my name
I click my pen
drink cups of tea
and click again.

I watch tv
go for a walk
want phone to ring
so I can talk.

And now it's time
to go to bed
another day
I'll start instead!!!!

Copyright P Shelton aka jetsmum 2012


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Welli started but knew I wasn't meant to as my computer refuses to connect to the Internet though my iPod uses thewifi fine


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Blocked?! Blocked?!

That is a great poem and what a way to end the day!
Night Night! 
:Yawn::closedeyes:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night from me too. I need an early one tonight!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Wow jetsmum I loved your poem!!!:thumbup:

JTholt, you story piece made me giggle!!!:thumbup:

The other started poem love it great start!!!! 

I will add a piece tomorrow as ain't been too well, keep writing all of you it's lovely to come and read.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Wow jetsmum I loved your poem!!!:thumbup:
> 
> JTholt, you story piece made me giggle!!!:thumbup:
> 
> ...


Awww, poor you!  Hope you're feeling better soon! ((((Hugs))))) Glad my story made you laugh - Honey wasn't blessed in the intelligence department!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Sounds like a good start SS, the whole point is to have a bit of fun and just run with it. I can just see you with your marigolds with a resigned look on your face.
> 
> Dani, it was suggested that we used how we got our animals, for this first week, but no it doesn't matter if someone wants to put something differant in.Someone will make a suggestion for the next set of stories and poems, but it's only a suggestion, not carved in stone.


Thanks just checking.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JTHolt said:


> Awww, poor you!  Hope you're feeling better soon! ((((Hugs))))) Glad my story made you laugh - Honey wasn't blessed in the intelligence department!!


(((hugs))) Thanks.

Your story did make me laugh, I was reading it on my ipod late last night!!!

How are you and all your pets?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*The follow on from fluffys good bye...*

I watched the ginger. Cat jumped into the older woman's arms and her eyes glittered with joy.
I sniffed back the wet stuff and as they disappeared.

The floor I hovered on turned the brightest green, I chewed on a long green stem that pushed at my paw it tasted of summer, and I wanted my friend here now!!!

I thought and I walked over to the huge tree that blew in a calm breeze, me, and whale laid under the tall tree and soon my eyes drifted shut....

"Ouch." I cried and I stared into a face I thought I never see again, her eyes were an evil green and her fur as wild as a bad storm.

"Fluffy my roomy, what are we doing here?" I jumped for her pinning my friend snoopy to the ground.

"Don't do that again!" I said and then cuddled her silly, I knew she wanted answers, but she smelled of my friend, and I had even missed Snoopy up here alone.

"Let me up you silly buffoon." She said her claws digging into my neck like they used to, I climbed off her, and we both sat by the tree, I told her what the ginger cat had said.

The wet stuff ran off her nose, and we both curled up together , with whale in-between. Days turned to weeks as we watched this land full up there were pups and kitten and birds of all colours, but still my friend hadn't come for me.

what was she waiting for? I thought to myself, but Snoopy had become to accept this way of being, she had even made friend with other kittens.

Night had fallen upon this land, me, and whale slipped away from our tree, we walked until I saw a blue line light up, another visitor I guessed......

Copyright Katie, Katrina 19,07.2012


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Dylan's new home

I went into the aquarium
Walked down to where the tanks were with the fish for sale
What did I see
Dylan looking at me
I knew I wanted him
I was almost ripped off
One guy said he is £10.00
Asked another man
He is £5.00
I was just told he is £10.00
No £5.00 it says on his tank
Do we know how old he is
2 years old I was told
He needs a home 
So far nobody has wanted him
I have a tank quite a big one 
But there is a problem
It's a cold water tank
Does it have a light
Yes it's got a light
Which heats the water when it's on
Keep the water at room temperature
Turn the light on when your home
This pleco will be fine
If pleco's are tropical nobody told Dylan
I bought him
Dylan settled right in
Never harmed any fish in the tank with him
He is now 4 years old
Still living
He eats algea, algea wafers pellet food and cuccumber for a treat
He is very healthy
Doing very well indeed
Dylan has showed me
He can live in my cold water tank.
If a danio can live in a cold water tank
Dylan thinks to himself
Then why can't I
The answer is mummy
I can
Sticking to the sides of the tank and rocks
Eating algea
Don't put real plants in the tank
He'll eat them


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*Willow*

Y'know, it's funny how things work out.
I mean, I passed the exam but not well enough to get a scholarship to the private school due to changes in government and thus I wasn't going to the same school my dear older siblings had gone to.

She was scared, my mum. I had to make new tracks, my own tracks so what does she do? Gets in contact with old friends, gets me someone to walk to school with who will be 2 years above me. But that wasn't Til September and it was august and we were not up to much...

'she's stuck! Please come round! Please help!'

Again, doesn't make sense in the long run, but you have to be glad it doesn't make sense, glad she rang us and not the vet.

We went marching over, straight away of course. The poor cat was struggling and I'm not sure my mother knew what to do. All of our cats had been antisocial with their litters, we just arrived down in the morning to see litters of healthy kittens and proud looking mums hovering over them. That was until this terror anyway, but her and kittens? That's another story.
This is it though, this poor cat had decided that the middle of an august day was the right time to pop and, lucky for her for it probably saved her life.

That's one problem with accidental litters, you rarely know what to do.

She knelt down by the cat and there was lots of coaxing, rubbing and muttering, i remember that. And then? A kitten. She was the first of 5 or 6, I don't remember now, and the only problem one. I mean, we should have seen that coming.
We had another cat at the time, gypsy. Gypsy was mine, of course. She was beautiful, long haired, tortoishell and mad for my mother. Not me, of course. But she was wild.

Mum got offered this kitten.
'no. No more animals!' ( isn't that always the way?)

We convinced her otherwise. And I guess she didn't so much get chosen as thrust upon us all lanky legs and straggly fur. 8 weeks old and playful as ever a gray and white kitten came into our lives. But what to call her? What was all the rage back then? Willow. From Buffy, yes?

(c) KJ Roberts 2012


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*Yoko* (RIP sweety)

'She's the girl, that one there with the bent ear.'
He leaned over the bags of compost to where three ginger kittens were curled up with their mum and i could just make out the kicked ear.
This was an accidental litter, mum and dad were farm cats. However, my mother had always informed me that if I ever came across a female ginger kitten I was allowed her. And here one was, happily playing with her brothers. Mum couldn't say no just because it was dads cat, surely?

But no, you all saw it coming. Of course I wasnt allowed her. Was the same old war cry 'no more animals!' but I knew it was really only because it was from dads cats.

I tried. I begged, pleaded, argued insanity, but no, no, no, no, no.

In the end it wasn't up to her. Well, it should have been, i know, but i never left it up to her. My uncle john, the John Lennon fanatic used to bring me home from dads sometimes. And one time, with the kitten on my knee, if i let him name her.

Of course I let him name her. I had no choice really. He worked out there in his spare time and thus had been calling her yoko since she was born.

(c) KJ Roberts 2012


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*MoJo*

'They're not under there!'
I'm all hot and sweaty and pretty pissed off. I know exactly where they are, they're in the loft but i cant get them out by myself. Instead she's not listening, and she has me on some kind of wild goose chase.
'They've got to be under there, that's where I last saw her. There's no way she could be in the loft. Try in the shed.'

I'd looked in the shed already, but no. Gutted out under the stairs, in the pantry and now she wanted me to go back and do the f*cking shed? I sighed, stormed back out. I knew exactly where the stupid ginger cat had had the kittens, i could hear her in the loft, and it would be bloody typical because i was allergic to fibreglass.

Luckily, nan was here and it was nan to the rescue.

'Come on, i'll help you.'

i trudged up the stairs, pulling on long sleeves and gloves. Nan was armed with a basket and i crawled into the little side loft, tentatively. Trying to touch as little of the fibreglass as possible. I saw them then, in the measly light of the torch. Four ginger kittens, a couple of days old, fast asleep with Yoko. She looked up as she saw me enter the space and where she would normally see a human and bolt, she looked at me with a kind of resigned look on her face.

'Lets get you out of here.'

Nan held the box up as I placed a squirming ginger kitten into it.Then another. Then a black, possibly tortoishell. And then the last one. As i reached through, Yoko bolted. straight out past me and down the stairs. She came back later though. I picked up the last kitten, and got stuck between the bars of the loft. Twisted and turned, tried to break free slightly. Managed to break free and i placed the kitten down along with her siblings, a perfect number three on her head in ginger fur.

'I'm keeping that one.' 
Nan just smiled.

(c) KJ Roberts 2012


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I've only just discovered this thread, been having an an enjoyable browse. Can we still do how we met our pets? Haven't written a story since school, but I think I have one now


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You have to now


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Have been sat here scribbling, will post tomorrow....ready to make a fool of myself


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Great, looking forward to reading it. :smile5:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

myshkin said:


> Have been sat here scribbling, will post tomorrow....ready to make a fool of myself


dont be daft, cant be as bad as me!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Benji - My First Dog

I hate going in the car. Its so unfair. Mum knows I get car sick, and she saw Auntie Rainy 2 weeks ago. It takes ages to get to London. And she knows I get car sick.

I just had to have a horrible pink tablet. It says JoyRides on the box. Thats the biggest load or rubbish ever. Have you tasted a JoyRide? They are tiny pink balls of evilness. Nothing _that_ pink and _that_ sweet is ever going to be good for anybody. In fact they make you feel sick the minute they are in your mouth so how can they make you _not_ be sick? They dont work anyway, which is why I always have a lap full of carrier bags, and some kitchen roll. Just in case. I sometimes wonder if I am sick just because of the Joyrides....

Well we have arrived, and I wasn't sick. Rainy said I looked pale, but I always look pale so I don't know why she said that. I didn't say much because I had just an hour and half in the back of the car with my stupid brother. We are twins, but because he was born first he thinks he is the oldest (which he is technically, I guess) so thinks he can tell me what to do. Even worse, I am the only girl in the whole family. Well the only girl out of all us cousins anyway, so its all boys, and they all think they are so great - especially when Craig tells them what to do. We are the oldest cousins, so my younger cousins think he is wonderful. Well, two weeks ago when we were here, we built a den. Well, two dens, because they wouldn't let me build the 'boys' den, and mine was defintely the best, and I climbed higher in the tree than Craig. But it doesnt count if you are a girl apparently.

Anyway, you can see why I am not in the best of moods. First I get to take the pill of evilness, then sit in the car with my stupid brother for ages, then spend the day listening to little boys say how great my stupid brother is. And I have to tag along with them, because its_ 'not good for me to mope around with the grownups'_. Last time I looked, reading Five Go Off In A Caravan, isnt moping. Cousins that all like each other, doesnt matter if they are girls or boys, and a great dog to share their adventures - more like wishful thinking than moping!

So we go into the house, with Scott and Grant (the little boys - my cousins) actually dragging me in. Well this is a first, they normally take their cue from Craig, who doesnt believe girls (especially his sister) should be acknowledged.

Cowering in the corner of their living room is a tiny bundle of black and white fur. They drag me over, and this little ball trembles even more. Now they see the power of a female! 'Get back he's scared, cant you see him shaking?' - I actually think it is the tone of my voice, rather than what I say that makes them look at me with wide eyes, and retreat just a few steps. Even Craig stops in his tracks and looks at me in surprise. Then, boys being boys, they all thunder up the stairs to my cousins bedroom, leaving me gazing at this little scared furball in wonder.

Rainy and mum go into the kitchen, and I heard the kettle being filled. Dad and my uncle wander into the garden with a beer each. And its just me and this tiny furry baby. A voice calls from the kitchen 'His name is Benji'.

'Hi Benji' I whisper, and very slowly and softly start stroking his head. His shaking tapers off, his sad brown eyes look into mine, and he very gently licks my hand.

Well thats that. I fall head over heels. The Famous Five are a forgotten memory on the back seat of the car, I dont care where the boys are, or what they doing, my lemonade is flat, and I spend a glorious hour making friends with a very scared little Jack Russell Terrier.

'Can I take him for a walk?' 
I go into the kitchen, and almost beg Rainy for the opportunity. I'm not hopeful, but I try my best _'I am responsible and grown-up'_ look.
'Of course you can, just be very careful, and don't let go of his lead. Don't cross any roads, and just go round the block'.
Wow! They said I can take him for walk! On my own! I am so, so happy, I am almost dancing, but decide to hide it inside, in case they change their minds - you know what adults are like!

Oh! For such a small dog, he sure can pull! I stop everytime he pulls because it hurts my arm, and soon he isn't pulling. We are walking for ages. Benji wants to stop and sniff, so I let him. If he's not pulling me, its only fair I don't pull him, right?

I've just got back and everyone is going off their heads! What is the problem - we just went round the block, and didnt cross any roads, just like they told me! Its not _my_ fault there were so many exciting things to sniff!

Ah, just heard the kettle click on again so they will probably calm down now. I am snuggling with Benji (who I am calling BennyBoy) and just tune them out. I am making the most of our time, because I know we will have to go home soon. Another pink pill of evilness awaits, but worst of all, I will have to leave my Benny here. I have been asking for a dog forever, the answer is always the same and it doesnt start with a 'Y'.

'C'mon Kez, we need to get moving, you've got school tomorrow'.
I _know_ I've got school tomorrow, but I dont want to go. This is my 'Timmy'. This is my _friend_. Obviously I don't say any of this, I just swallow that hateful pink pill and put my shoes on.
I can't go yet, I fall to my knees, and wrap my arms around Bennys neck. I'm not crying, but only because I am blinking, really, really hard.

'If you want him that much why dont you take him home?' Rainy puts the lead on Bennys collar, and hands it to me. I have to admit that right now I look like a goldfish. I am_ so_ glad none of my friends can see me!

'Really? Can I really take him home?'

I look at mum, and she nods.

'We came to pick him up. We had to make sure he was right for us first, thats why we didnt tell you. Rainy was looking after him until he found the right home - and we think he has'

OK, _now_ I am crying. Not just the silent crying (which the girls at school think looks quite cool), this is full on, me burtsing into tears and sobbing - I am quite glad I havent bothered trying make-up yet!

So I have just had the evil pink pill, my stupid brother is still next to me for the next hour an half til we get home. But I don't care. I have my Bennyboy on my lap, and I am the happiest 12 year old in the world.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awww MCWillow, I loved your story fantasic. 

Metame all three of your piece are great. 

I enjoyed reading both of your pieces!!!!! :001_smile:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I know I don't believe in god, but I'm not so sure about guardian angels.

A man and woman drove home through the snow in silence. The GP's carefully chosen words had changed everything, forever. She didn't speak because she was thinking a terrible thought that shouldn't be said aloud: that she hoped it was a brain tumour, because at least that way there would be an end, one way or the other. Anything but what they knew was coming. He didn't know what to say to make it better, he was supposed to fix things, and he couldn't this time.

The thought of Christmas was too much to bear; of smiling at family and friends, pretending nothing was wrong. They couldn't ruin everyone else's Christmas too, not until it was certain.

Then a little figure appeared, running along the verge. They might not have seen him in the snow if it weren't for his tan ears and black patch on his bum. There was a frantic, frightened look about him. There was nowhere to stop and a car behind them on icy country roads. It was half a mile or so before they could turn round and go back to him.
Driving back, they said Probably a farm dog, taking himself out for a walk, you know what terriers are like. He'll be gone when we get there. He was still there, and still frightened.
The woman coaxed him over, then the man scooped him up, and before he had any chance to object, plonked him on the woman's knee in the car. He was too desperate to argue. He shivered with cold and fear all the way home.
He carried on shivering with fear long after he had warmed up, and as the woman sat with him that night, he huddled close to her, as if for protection, from what she didn't know.

Put the word out around the village, someone must be frantic, it's minus 17 out there!

No-one knew him. They called the dog-warden, who was grateful when they asked if he could stay with them until the owner was found, as her kennels were full of unwanted dogs. As part of the ancient festival of goodwill, it is tradition to abandon your faithful companions by the roadside, she explained. When the dog warden called a week later to say case closed, the man and woman realised that the sad little dog would have been put to sleep today if he was in the stray kennels.
He snapped or cringed when he was afraid, which was often. He hated all other dogs except for his new friend, their collie. His breath smelt awful. He was old and peed in the house when they left him alone. Nobody would adopt him, no rescues would want to place him. They couldn't take him in and give him shelter then send him to his death.

So he stayed, and the man and woman were far too busy that Christmas trying to make the little dog smile to think very much about things which they could not fix.

{posts and runs away all bashful}


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

*applause*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Wow that a lovely piece myshkin!!!!

The end made me smile!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

Sammy the escape artist water snail

The year was 2010 I think
Mum moved into the house before me
When I moved in
I was told go to your room

Which is my room
I asked mum
This little room on your left

I walked in
Look to your left
I saw a fish tank with danios and 2 goldfish in
The other fish hadn't yet been brought to the house

Look on the chest of drawers by your bed 
I did and saw 2 snails
Rocky an Sammy were the names I gave them
Apple snails they were

Little did I know
Sammy was to be an escape aretist
Looked in one day where he should be

Mum where is Sammy
In his bowl with Rocky
I know a bowl wasn't ideal
I replied
I know where he isn't 
Now we need to know where he is

He had gone across the room
Somehow got past the lid on the tank
And gone in the tank
Sammy you little monkey

Back he went
It happened again but I found him
Back he went again
Then it hsppened again

Where was he
On my bedroom door
Then he went back with his brother
He never stayed there

Sammy you see
Again he went exploring
I searched and searched
Where could Sammy be
I never found him again
He was an escape artist snail and this is why
I nicknamed him Dora the explorer

Copyright Danielle


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Love your Sammy piece Danielle. :thumbup:
I remember you telling me about the time he hid on your door.
Loved the nickname you had for him too.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> *applause*






katie200 said:


> Wow that a lovely piece myshkin!!!!
> 
> The end made me smile!!!


 I'm so glad the end made you smile, Katie, as that was how that day was. A miserable day, then our little man came to save us from all the worry we had. He will always be a little bugger, but he's our little bugger


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

myshkin said:


> I'm so glad the end made you smile, Katie, as that was how that day was. A miserable day, then our little man came to save us from all the worry we had. He will always be a little bugger, but he's our little bugger


Awww, he special, hey and yes it def made me smile!!!:001_smile:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

* Fluffy Good Bye Follow on part 3.*

_I went half heartedly to greet the poor sod that had made it to this beautiful lonely land. I stared a crossed the sea of light until a two yellow floppy ears and a brown nose came into view, oh boy will that thing slow down the yellow floppy blob moved closer at an alarming speed and as the fog cleared a yellow Kandy came skidding to a halt inches from my face.
"Fluffy you came to greet me, she said you would." Kandy rambled on her sticky breath panted down my ear, and I watched her settle beside my distant being._

"Fluff why so sad?"_ Kandy went on as if we were curled up in her basket at home, and tomorrow was gonna be the best day, I listened to her explaining how she knew about this place, and how she was only too happy to be with me. I laid snuggled into her fur like old times._

"Does she miss me?" I whispered, into Kandy's long ears, "Fluff she a mess without you bud, even that fur ball Smokey can't fix her." 
_I laid with Kandy as she mumbled stories of that fur ass tormenting my friend mine I thought. _

_"Bye Kandy." I said, as the light sprung over this rainbow land. I noticed Kandy's light had not burnt out the blue strands flickered and danced before my eyes. It was like it was beckoning me back home, I stepped closer dragging my whale bumping through the grass._

"NOOOO! Bud!"_Kandy's voice echoed far behind me as I ran this blue line home, it felt like riding the highest tree my fur blew about my face, and faint cries attacked my ears, but there was no returning now.I ran and ran until my legs felt tired, my fur felt older than before, and my eyes could hardly focus. but I didn't care I was going home to my friend. I plodded slower then when I had started on the blue line still faint cries attacked my head. _

_I finally reached the end of the blue line and my paw ached from my efforts to keep going.

I came face to face with me being held by my friend the picture that held us in a moment of total Bliss and I looked handsome a smile played on my half grey and half white lips. My paws patted my friend's face. Surely the door to the living room is here somewhere I thought my pats becoming impatient. _

_"Oi old one stop that!." My own voice said, I stopped looking about for a sign of someone watching me but nothing not a pet in sight, I heard my voice again._

_"You, well me in here." I stared up into the picture once more and blinked at least one hundred times, before looking again because I was sure the picture of me was talking, I poked me in the eye._

_"Ouch, old boy stop that." The picture of me moaned, and I hid behind my whale not even sure why I was scared._

_"Old boy, you did it this time didn't you?" The picture moaned again, and I remember why I was here. I looked into my friends face her, black long hair lay to one side and her green eyes sparkled with delight, and I watched the smile that was forever reserved for me lay upon her pink lips._

_"Hmmmm." I sighed._

_"Old boy, now listen here you need to go back before the lines cross and your land is no more can't you hear your friends' cries?" The picture moaned, 
"No, I hear nothing, now show me the door to my friend." I moaned back._

_"Old boy, you can't return it's not done."The picture went on and an Idea popped inside my head. I strode with all the strength. I had left to me in the picture , our eyes mirrored each other and I whispered my Idea....._

copyrighted Katie200, Katrina 22/07/2012

This is my next piece. :001_smile: I have loved reading all your pieces, hope you all keep writing!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just wrote this tonight - its not very polished - it just is what it is :crying: :blush:

_For the Best_

'I love my dog
But now I have found
I can't provide
For my faithful hound

I love my dog
But I have no choice
He needs a new home
And I am his voice

I love my dog
But I need to know
That where he lives
He would choose to go

I love my dog
So I must be sure
He will be happy
Cherished, and more'

You love your dog
How hard it must be
To make such a choice
You couldnt foresee

I love your dog
But do understand
The turmoil you're in
All this was unplanned

I love your dog
And know you must make
The hardest decision
Your heart, it will break

You love your dog
A home you have found
Its special and perfect
Your tears have no sound

I love your dog
He's a joy to have met
You love your dog
And now you wont fret

I love your dog
I wish you chose me
But your dog will be happy
And your heart will be free


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

MCWillow what a lovely poem, it brought tears to my eyes kinda reminded me of when I was little, and we had to let our dog go to a great owner because my sister got ill around him. :crying: :crying:

You have a way with words!!

How are you and all?


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Sounds like really good idea .


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Well there I was,on the dole again.Applied for hundreds of jobs...nothing.I sat in the garden feeling sorry for myself.
Then looking at my old shed I thought ...well I'm sat home every day on my backside.I've got a couple of hundred in the bank...damn it,I'll build myself a new shed,it'll fill the boring hours.

I used to be good at woodwork at school and I've always been handy,so it's no big deal.I drew up some rough plans that night and was looking forwards to the next day.
Woke bright and early and went down the industrial estate to the woodyard.Sorted myself out some decent timber and tied it to the roof rack.

The next couple of days were bliss...at last I had something constructive to do instead of bumming around all day.Luckily the weather kept fine too as I didn't have anywhere indoors to work.

On the third day I hung the doors and it was ready to paint.Overnight that dried well,and if I say so myself it looked fantastic...I was well chuffed.

The next day my neighbour commented that it looked really well built and asked as I was out of work would I fancy building him one...but a bit bigger.Well nothing to lose I worked out the materials and put a couple of hundred on top for me.

By the end of the week I had it up and finished in his garden...he was well pleased and insisted on giving me an extra £50...made my day that.I could afford to go out for a pint that night.

I couldn't believe it when I got a phone call from the neighbours' brother in law asking if I could make one for him.But with a pent roof instead of an apex...Hey! no problem.

It seems the word went round the estate that I could build good sheds and I started to get enquiries from all over...amazing how word of mouth spreads the word when you can make a quality product.

I didn't get greedy and kept my prices down...now I was buying more timber I got a better deal at the woodyard anyway.I tried an ad in the local shops and in the local rag and got twelve enquiries the first week...I turned eight of them into definite orders.So rented a small workshop off the local greengrocer...Got myself a beat up transit flat bed,scruffy, but it runs well. 
At last I could tell the job centre to stuff their dole.

Over the weeks I made quite a few sheds and the word spread that mine were better than the rubbish on the net.I paid the local newsagent to leaflet all his papers and got a few orders from that too.It was handy that most of the business was pretty local, and folks were able to visit some of my customers to have a look before they bought.

People were very helpful that way, only too pleased to show off their sheds for me.

Well it's been three months now...and would you believe it...this week I won just under three million on the lottery...

So I thought....*F**k the sheds!*

.

.

.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*Fluffy Good Bye part 4....*

_I watched the younger me think my idea over and then we agreed yes I had won my friend always taught me to go for only what you could win I wanted to climb a tree catch a bird in joy.

"Old boy, come along." The picture said, I did as he bid, and before I knew it I could no longer move from my pose snug in my friends' arms. My body felt the joy of this moment in time, and I looked at the old cat standing in front of me. His mind contorted with cries of the rainbow land.

"Old boy, you have one day!" The older me hissed, a flash of light a pang blue light and my living room were now in view. It looked the same as I remembered. The cream and red wallpaper still clung to each wall and the tell box was still small and black. My eyes swayed from side to side taking in this simple joy._

*"Mum, I miss him I don't know who I am no more!" *_]My eyes fell on a girl her face as pale as the ice cream she shared with me many time, her eyes a dark shade of green like the light was going out, friend is that you I thought as she burst into another tearful rant at her mother, I wanted to cry for her, but all I could do was watch this day play out. _

*"Honey, don't be sad he wouldn't want that."* _I heard the chef hooman say, of course, I don't want her to be sad I came back for you I thought, I heard her telling the story of me at the vets. I had eaten bad food from a garden and been really sick, so we had been a part for a long time her at home me at the place where they treat you every time. They want to check your paws, I had wished to be home with her every day, but of course, she only remember my outburst when she went to collect me, I burst out of my white bars and clung to her soft neck till we got home. Even my nurse couldn't believe my outburst, but who couldn't go insane after so long a part._

*"Mum, I missed his illness, I want to be with him," *_She cried even harder, her sister handed her a patterned fur ball, my eyes watched the kitten stubbornly bite at her arm, you aren't doing it right. My mind cried, where the purr, the I will be your friend niceness. I waited for him to love her to soothe her sadness, but time passed and still the fur ball had no manners.
I watched him sleep by the window, he looked so vexed, and my friend sat on the sofa still in her night clothes pouring over my pictures all laid in one place. Aww look at me wearing the knitted jumper she made me, one year I had loved it even if it was a little snug and bright orange, I saw a faint smile crossed her face before she finally cried herself to sleep. Here was my chance I had seen Casper on the TV I could sneak into her dreams, paw her face, lay in the arms of my protector once more.
I made my way into her dream, don't ask me how as I aren't all that sure I thought, and I looked around.... _

copyrighted Katie200, Katrina 23/07/2012

My next installment, I won't be adding another untill saturday, but will be reading all your when I check in through the power of the ipod. 

Take care all!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not had chance to post here for a couple of days, so I've missed a lot.

McWillow I loved your story.The change from the sulky preteen to a happy child when you were given a dog comes over so well. And your poem was so sad!

Myshkin, your story made me cry, it was so beautifully told.I'm glad you found your 4 legged guardian angel.

Metame, your stories just flow so easily, with a lovely undercurrent of humour to them. Mojo made me laugh, the thought of you preparing for war against the fibreglass was so funny.

Katie, you have a real talent for keeping the reader glued for the next instalment. Hurry up Saturday, I want to know what happens!!!

Dani, your poems tell their stories very well, and both left me with a smile at the end.

As for poohdog, all I can say is more please.

If I've missed anyone out, sorry,but it has been a lot to catch up with.

With all this talent around, I'm getting nervous about posting anything new


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Are we still on pets, on.y I've been working on one for a very dear horse friend called Copper I used to ride her and we won many rosettes and trophies together at horse shows.


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Uhm. Not sure I could post my stuff here Lol. I write Erotic Fiction...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jetsmum, you are well talented I can't wait to read your next piece!!! 

Thanks, I will put the next installment up Saturday. :blushing:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

SpringerLex said:


> Uhm. Not sure I could post my stuff here Lol. I write Erotic Fiction...


Ha! You'll have ta write a piece for the thead that you can put up, I bet your great at writing.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's another silly poem, hope you like it.

What would penguins do!

If a penguin had a birthday
how would he cut the cake,
would the icing taste all fishy
what wishes would he make?

If a penguin had a party
because the don't use chairs,
would they go out on the ice flow
and play musical bears?

If a penguin rode a push bike
how could his tiny legs
reach down to turn the pedals
perhaps he'd add some pegs?

If a penguin wore a top hat
to go with suit and tails
just how would he prevent it
from blowing off in gales?

If a penguin did get married
where would he put the ring,
coz flippers don't have fingers
where would he put the thing?

But I am not a penguin
and can not spare more time
to sit and think about it
it's just a silly rhyme!

(c) P Shelton aka jetsmum 2012


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jetsmum - I _love_ that poem - absolutely brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Great poem Jetsmum.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Here's another silly poem, hope you like it.
> 
> What would penguins do!
> 
> ...


Another slice of PF that I will be borrowing for the purposes of entertaining my neices and nephews.....and my OH, who will love this! 
I grew up listening to my Dad reciting Edward Lear from memory, so this really appeals to me


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok guys...as I said. I write Erotic Fiction. If you get offended by that kind of writing DO NOT READ THIS lol. I hope those of you who do read it, enjoy it very much...



The air in the room had changed. The atmosphere had thickened, heat surged through. Will felt stronger than he had in months. As a soldier, he learned that you were only as good as your training. He never had hope in the time he was with the Horsemen. He looked at Jordan. She was standing in front of General Davidson, her head held high. She was stronger than any other person he knew.* Davidson shook his head slowly
Jordan. I understand your anxiousness to continue with this. But we have to be realistic. We do not have any idea what the Black Horsemen have planned. Getting Will back was the only piece of intelligence we had received. Before that we had nothing
Jordan shook her head, she paced the office several times before stopping and looking at Will. Her head then turned towards Davidson
Wishaw. She has been with the Horsemen for over a year. She has access to their files and Im sure she knows more than she has been letting on
Davidson shot a glance at Will. He knew that Jordan disliked Wishaw and had heard about her outburst when Will had become ill. He could not afford to have Wishaw scared or hurt. Although he suspected that she was already scared given the circumstances of everything that had happened. Jordan took a deep breath. She was becoming sick of everyone protecting Karen Wishaw. They did not seem to understand that the woman was with the Horsemen, she had experimented on Will for eighteen months and now everyone was treating her like she was precious china. Will could see that the conversation was getting nowhere. Leaning off the desk he walked over and put his hand on Jordans shoulder.
Jordan. Come on. Thats enough for today
She looked at him. Why was he pulling her from this? Was he trying to protect her? Davidson nodded in agreement with Will. She nodded her head softly, she would let it go for now. But she would bring the subject up again and she would get the answers and results she wanted. She walked out of Davidsons office, Will close behind her.*

The hallways had changed little since she had been here last. As they approached Wills door, she turned around and looked at him, she was about to speak when he pushed her against his door. His lips brushed hers softly, his right hand caressing her cheek softly. Over a week he had wanted this, the fear that had gripped him when she had said she was leaving. He couldnt bear the thought of losing her again. Jordan wrapped her arms around his neck. Her tongue pushed slowly against his lips, the heat rising inside her as his tongue slid slowly against hers. Will slid his hand down the door panel to the handle. Backing her inside the room he used his foot to kick the door closed. Without breaking the kiss, he pushed her towards the bed against the back wall. He lowered her onto the bed, his eyes never leaving hers. A familiar feeling was shooting through her body. The tingling feeling in her stomach slowly creeping down between her legs. Will looked at her, she was so beautiful. Being strapped to a table for eighteen months, he had dreamed about this. He had wanted this so badly it hurt sometimes. Now he had her back and he could not have been happier. He crawled up over her. His hands moving up her body with a teasing slowness. He was going to take his time, savour how she felt. Enjoy every second of her. Jordans heart raced as his hands moved up her body. Heat followed his hands. Even through her uniform it felt so good. She closed her eyes, her head was leaning back on the pillow. As his lips found hers once more, she kissed him with a ferocity that she had been holding back. Once more his body was tight against her own. She could feel his erection pressing against her. He placed his arms at either side of her shoulders, bracing his weight on them. It was hard to believe, given everything that had happened they were back together again.*

Wills body felt alive again. As he became stronger he began to feel normal again. He could not take his eyes off her as she lay beneath him. Her arms were on his hips, she slipped her fingers under his shirt. Her fingers tracing his skin softly. It sent a shiver of pleasure that went straight to his groin.*
Damnit Jordan
She grinned softly
What?
He gave a soft shake of his head. She new exactly what she was doing
Nothing.absolutely nothing
Will leaned down, capturing her lips again. She groaned into his mouth. All thoughts had gone. It was just the two of them and a raw passion that had been dormant for eighteen months. It had been never been forgotten, it lay deep within their souls, waiting to be released. Jordan slid her hands under his shirt and lifted it over his head. Will braced his weight on his left arm, using his right he lifted Jordans tank top over her head letting it fall onto the floor. He could not help but notice the definition of muscle on her abdomen; she had kept her body in excellent condition. He had not expected anything less from her. He took his mouth from hers; he ran his lips over her neck moving downward very slowly. He wanted to savour this, to taste her, to feel her against him. When he reached the top of her bra he could not stop himself. He slid it down slowly, exposing her hard nipple. He flicked his tongue against it. Jordan moaned softly, her back arching of its own accord. The sensation throughout her body was amazing. She could feel the wetness between her legs; her body ached to have him inside her.*
Will she trailed off.
He did not stop. He licked her nipple, suckling it softly, his lips tracing over it. She brought her knee up, rubbing it against the erection that was now bulging inside his pants. He stopped what he was doing, his hand reached down. He placed his hand on her thigh, his grip tight on it. He pushed her knee from his groin, his eyes meeting hers.
Not yet. I want to enjoy this
She didnt fight him. She couldnt fight him. Instead, she lay her head back on the pillow and closed her eyes. His mouth came down on her other nipple, his tongue moving around it in small circles.*

Jordan wanted him inside her so badly. But she was enjoying it so much; she did not want to rush it. What he was doing with her nipple was driving her to total distraction, and he knew it. She felt his hand move down her stomach. Expertly, he flicked open her jeans. As his hand slid under her panties, she held her breath in anticipation. As Wills hand sipped beneath her panties and felt what awaited him, he almost lost it. She was so wet. He slid his finger along her clit, loving how it felt. His mouth had moved away from her nipple and had gone to her lips again. Her hands had moved around his back, her nails digging in gently. Will cupped his hand around her as his finger slid inside her. He drew it out, teasingly slowly, he slid it back in along with another one. He drew his head back and watched as her eyes closed and she cried out softly. He smirked; deliberately he slid his fingers inside her and kept them there. He stroked inside her, listening as her breathing became heavier and heavier. He knew she was close, but it was too early. He brought his fingers out and leaned in kissing her again. She groaned a protest against his lips. She slid her leg out from under him and wrapped it around his leg. She moved under him until she had an advantage. She brought her hands to his shoulders, pulling with her right arm she pushed with her left. She positioned him so he was under her and she was straddling him. He grinned, she had the advantage now. Her hands had pinned his wrist to the bed. Will wasnt complaining, he loved it when she took control. Using one hand to hold his wrists, she slid the other down his side and to the front of his jeans. She rubbed his erection until he groaned. This wasnt about control to her. It was about giving him what he had just given her. She unclipped his jeans and slipped them down a little. She placed her hand around his cock, her grip tightening slowly. She smirked as he closed his eyes and groaned. His head leaned back on the pillow, his hands gripped the sheets. She began moving down him slowly, she took her hand from him for a brief second as she knelt between his legs.*

He felt her move down. Closing his eyes in anticipation, he felt her hands move around the base. His hips jolted lightly as her tongue slid over the head of his cock slowly.*
Jordan
She looked up at him
Shhh
He looked up at her, she smiled before sliding his cock into her mouth. She let her tongue move up the full length, savouring the feel and taste of it. She groaned, the vibrations of her mouth against his cock made him call out. She moved down his shaft again, this time not stopping. She felt the tip of him touch the back of her throat. She heard a low growl and lifted her eyes to look at him. His head was leaned back on the pillow, his hands gripping the sheets so tightly his knuckles were white. She loved this, loved the feeling of control she had over him. Will was going to go crazy. He could feel the tension building up inside him. He would have to stop her soon; it felt so good that he didnt want it to end. But he did not want it to be over so soon. Eighteen months of build up was waiting release. Jordan refused to relent. Her mouth slid up and down the full length of his cock. Her hand slid up behind her mouth adding to the sensation. She flicked her tongue over the tip, sucking the tip softly before moving her hand up and down it. Will sucked in a breath
Jordan. Youre seriously going to have to stopI want you. This feels so good

Jordan stopped, she looked at him. He was getting close. She took off his boots, pants and boxers letting them fall to the floor. She crawled back up towards him; she kissed his stomach, his chest, neck, chin before her lips settled on his. He tasted so good, felt so good. Nothing could take this away from them. She kicked her shoes off while he slid her jeans and panties down. She eagerly kicked them off before removing her bra completely. Their tongues were battling with each other, he lay her down while still kissing her. Will was on top of her again. He ran his hands through her hair. He moved his hips forward; he felt the tip of his cock against her opening. As he slid in slowly he let out a long satisfying groan. She closed her eyes, oh god, it felt so good. She could not get enough of him. She brought her hips up to meet his. His cock slid deep inside her. He didnt pull out right away. He had to savour this moment. She was so wet, so tight.*
Oh god Will dont stop. Please
He pulled his hips back and thrust forward. She cried out his name as he began moving in and out of her faster and faster. She looked amazing to him. Small beads of sweat had formed on her brow. The small bangs that framed her face were sticking to her cheeks. Jordan gripped Wills biceps. She felt solid muscle. Her hands moved up his arms to his shoulders and slowly made their way down his back. His thrusting became harder and faster. Will slid deeper inside her, pulling out he thrust back into her. He could feel his cock getting harder and harder, the heat rising deep inside him. He was so close. Jordans back arched as she breathed heavily, her breaths were becoming shorter. The wave was beginning to build; the feeling was becoming so intense she moaned louder and louder. As the wave hit her she screamed so loudly she could have been heard outside the base. She didnt care though. Will could hear she was about to come. He thrust harder and harder until he felt the build up reach its peak. He yelled as he came with her. He shuddered before leaning down towards her. He kissed her slowly. As he pulled back he looked at her*
I love you Jordan
She smiled at him, her hand came up and caressed his cheek
I love you too Will.


As they lay in each others arms. Everything was forgotten for the time being. There was no fight, no danger. They had never been apart and the past eighteen months were nothing but a memory. Little did they know however that the fight had just begun. It was a fight that they would not be able to escape. No matter how hard they tried.*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jetsmum, your poem made me smile, smile ,smile! Love it. 

SpringerLex you are amazing at writing Erotic Fiction, fantastic story would love to read more!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

great thread jet


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*Fluffy Good Bye part 5*

_I watched from the path. My friend held a huge white puffy cat on a pink lead and Smokey under a parked car, my friend seemed calm here like her life had always been like this without me, I saw Smokey heading my way this was my chance to tell him to start behaving I raced for the sour puss. When a voice cried. _

*"Fluffy, how could I have for got you." *_I felt her arms come around me, and I wanted to say let me at the fur ball , but her arms hugged me close, and the scene changed, now I was in a strange place, but, yet it felt like I had been there before, I looked about still nestled in her arms, and I saw the rainbow again only this time. We stood froze at the pink strand my friend told me how this place was where she wanted to be with me, I purred and prodded at her arm. What are we waiting for I thought. Her scene suddenly changed again, this time we sat up a tree the sky was dark, and the twinkling stars shone brighter than I had ever seen. _

*"Fluffy, I want to stay here forever with you." *_My friend petted me her fingers lost in my fur, we can I thought and we watched the stars for what felt like forever . I felt a shift in the tree and we began to fall._

*"Fluffy, come here."*_I heard her sobs and her watery eyes flew open, I __hovered beside her on the sofa as my friend short up, rubbing her eyes like she had my fur stuck in them, after a few moments my friend reopened her eyes and stared at me in disbelief I guessed.

"Can you see me?" I my voice no longer had a meow to it and my friend nodded. Her hand reached out and touched my fur, *" Fluffy..." *My name died on her lips and the dinging of a huge clock punctuated I had an hour left to get my friend to fix this.

"Friend, we have a huge problem, I missed you in a place of beautiful lonely place. I was taken to, won't, you come back with me?" Her eyes looked into mine like this was her every day life. *" Fluffy, I love you boy, but we need to talk don't we." *Her face said, is this real, and I climbed onto her lap." I love you too, we were never meant to part." I stroked her face like old times, and her eyes closed, and the room fell silent for what felt like minutes . _

*"Fluffy, boy how come you're here? I don't want you here in limbo, I want you happy over rainbow bridge where you are meant to be! It's not that I don't miss you, but there's no coming back you know that right?" * _She said her eyes never looked into mine.

"I won't return, I'm here aren't I, and I could stay like this! I don't care about the beautiful land with its tree and animal." She gave me that sympathetic look the one that seemed to say I wish I could take away this pain. I waited for her to agree, but her look turned detached, and her hands stopped caressing my fur._

*"Fluffy buddy this is not life for you, I want you to return to the animal and the trees, let the fresh breeze blow your young fur and stop thinking of me until the day. We can be together, I bet you broke too many rules coming here!" *_ She cried, as I told her about the voices of the animals calling my name and a few stories of Snoopy and Kandy, I also told her of my idea to get here, and she giggled at my smartness I agreed to return if she took me back, and we talked to the picture once more......_

Katie200, Katrina 27,07,2012.

My Next piece, a day earler,  I have been really injoying reading ally your pieces!!!! Your all so talanted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

My friend Copper

There once was a mare
I used to ride
Her name was Copper
At her previous home
She was nearly killed for horse meat
No my riding tutor said
Let me buy her
You se I know somebody
Who will love her
And take good care of her
Well ok here you go
I went riding 
On arrival at the riding farm
I was told we have a horse for you to ride
I bought her
Out came my new friend
Her name is Copper I was told
Oh I love her
I said to my tutor
Copper knew I loved her and cared
She loved polos
Loved to be groomed
On went the saddle and bridle
Walk on Copper
It's time for my riding lesson
On she walked
Into the paddock
I practiced til we were ready you do horse shows
Copper was a winner
We won many rossettes and trophies together
We both enjoyed the shows
Though Copper was getting old
She still wanted to perform
Copper and me had a strong pond
I still have the trophies and rosettes
Me and Copper won
Judges loved here
A few things spooked her in one event
But together we got through
We won 3rd 2nd 1st and even a rosette called special
She never let me down
I never let her down
We were a team
I'll never forget you Copper
You were a good girl Copper
Though you weren't mine
I loaned you and mucked you out
Just a few years ago in your me more
I tried to help another horse called Tyler
That didn't last
I was stroking his nose
Which is a place he loved to be stroked 
He turned on me
Kicked me in the leg 5 times
Never saw him again
You may be gone
But your not forgotten Copper
I still have the adapter with a horse show we did on it
You were my best horse friend Copper
Loved polos carrots and even apples
But what you loved most of all
Was to be with me
Say hi to Toby for me Copper
I still have the picture of me and you in a frame Copper
Your in my heart Copper


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Great poem danielle!!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Next instalment.

We'd meet up with Annie, Tim and Mitch almost every weekend.They'd either take us back to their house for a few days, or they'd come down on a Sunday and we'd let the dogs run on the fields.It was a lovely sight watching them together, Jet with his head down streamlined approach, and Mitch lolloping along with his ears flapping all over the place.
When we stayed at theirs, it was so funny watching the two dogs. They had what I can only describe as a telepathic bond! For example, they'd go to the opposite sides of the room when we gave them their kongs, then without any sign or signal, they'd get up at exactly the same second and switch places. They did this with everything, toys, cushions, blankets, even seats on the sofa!
There was one day Annie had been shopping and put her bags on the kitchen
table. Mitch ran in the kitchen and came back with a family sized bag of crisps.Jet jumped up, grabbed the other end and pulled in the opposite direction, which resulted in two happy dogs enjoying their ill gotten gains!

Another time we'd gone out for a while, leaving them alone. On opening the door we saw a trail of ripped bin bags and spilt contents making it's way through the house. It was bin day, the next day, and the black sacks had been dutifully filled, tied and left in the downstairs loo, to be put out later that night.
Every one was sure the door had been properly closed, so how had the dogs got in? It was a couple of weeks before I got the answer. We were sat out in the garden, the dogs stayed in the house coz it was cooler. I heard a noise and looked through the window and motioned to the others to come and see, but to be very quiet.
Jet was on his hind paws, with his front paws pressed firmly down on the door handle. Mitch had managed to get his paw through the gap and was in the process of pulling it fully open. Talk about team work!! Needless to say we put a stop to their mischief right away, although we could only point to the garden as none of us could speak, we were all trying so hard not to laugh. 
The dogs skulked out thwarted.

(c) P. Shelton aka jetsmum 2012


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awww Jetsmum that a fantastic story, clever dog they are!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Great story - made me laugh when they were caught 'red-pawded'!! As opposed to the hooman version of 'red-handed'!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope there's more to come Katie, you can't leave it there, what happens next!!!

Nice poem Dani, Copper obviously meant such a lot to you.

Sorry,SpringerLex, but I'm one of those boring people who isn't really into erotic fiction. :scared:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I hope there's more to come Katie, you can't leave it there, what happens next!!!
> 
> Nice poem Dani, Copper obviously meant such a lot to you.
> 
> Sorry,SpringerLex, but I'm one of those boring people who isn't really into erotic fiction. :scared:


At those horse shows we won. Copper never let me down. We were a team.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

(as in care)

it's amazing what
two (little) words
on a screen
can mean.

I do...
I'm Here.
I'm listening.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's lovely Metame. Only a few words but they say so much.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I hope there's more to come Katie, you can't leave it there, what happens next!!!
> 
> Nice poem Dani, Copper obviously meant such a lot to you.
> 
> Sorry,SpringerLex, but I'm one of those boring people who isn't really into erotic fiction. :scared:


Jetsmum, Next piece in progresss!!!!! 

Can't wait to read your next piece!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

metame said:


> (as in care)
> 
> it's amazing what
> two (little) words
> ...


Speaks volumes with few words. Lovely x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*Fluffy good bye part 5*_

I watched as the picture swapped us again, my hooman was now looking into the world. I have travelled from, and I stared the old me down. _

_"Time a ticking." The older me said I stepped out and he stepped in.
I could feel the tiredness of my older body and the screams of rainbow bridge rang in my ears, my hooman followed me out the picture too and her soft arm picked me up. _

*"You have till the moon fades." *_My hooman in the picture told us, we made our way to the blue strand. I watched my hooman place her foot on the blue strand, her body shuddered and my body felt young again. We walked until the breeze blew and my huge tree came in to view._

_The rainbows cry's stopped, and Kandy ran up to us, her happy yellow face smiled at my hooman and I was placed on the ground. 
My hooman walked to the huge green tree and sat herself under its leafy shelter. A cycle of sunshine lit up her face._

"Fluffy you know she can't stay don't you." _Kandy said as she ran to my hooman I followed dragging whale along too. Me and Kandy sat ourselves either side of my hooman and the thick green grass tickled my feet. _

*"Fluffy, Kandy, what a magical place, can you both hear the breeze the feel of the sky and the feel of love here?" *_ She looked at us both in turn, her Eyes a twinkling green. We both nodded and settled back against each other to watch the sunset . _
_*"Fluffy now I have to go the light is fading, and soon there will be no way back!!!"........*_

_Katie200, Katrina. 30/07/2012 Will add another piece the contuned piece over the weakend... I have really enjoyed reading all of your pieces._


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Lexibell and Bubbles

I hd recently
Sadly gone through an episode
Of my tank fish dying
Sid and Ghost were the first to go
Then on my birthday
Of all days 
Phantom chose my birthday to be
The day
I found him dead
Not long after Monty died
I go the tank sorted
Wanted to wait at least 4 weeks
Before getting new fish
On July 1st
While I was working at ordsall hall
Little did I know
Mum and my aunty had gone to get 2 fish
For my tank
When I got home I was told
To go in my bedroom
Look in my tank
Hello we are your new fish
Named you two Bubbles and Lexibell
You two have given me a few scares
Since putting the airdrome in
I explained to mum that you needed to be isolated for a bit
But she meant well
I love you both
Now I just need to get Shadow a friend.
I didn't nam you two on my own
I had help
Lexibell I call you Lex
sometimes Lexi
Sometimes as of last night Bell.

Danielle. 30/7/2012


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Good stuff as always Katie. You're making us wait till weekend for the next instalment !!!!! I want to know now!!!!!

Nice one Dani !


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> Good stuff as always Katie. You're making us wait till weekend for the next instalment !!!!! I want to know now!!!!!
> 
> Nice one Dani !


Watch out for my next instalment.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Good stuff as always Katie. You're making us wait till weekend for the next instalment !!!!! I want to know now!!!!!
> 
> Nice one Dani !


Well yoooo have to wait till thee weekend :001_tt2:

Thanks Jetsmum how are you and Jet?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We're fine thanks Katie. How are you and your lovely pets?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> We're fine thanks Katie. How are you and your lovely pets?


I am alright Jessie great Smokey and Holly are raceing about!! like loons

Glad you are all fine.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Another silly poem, nothing to do with animals!

A little understanding (gets you nowhere!!)

Waiting for a bus to come
while standing in the rain
often makes you wish that you
had gone to catch a train.

You wait for ages, none arrive
perhaps they're all on strike
and that's when you start thinking
maybe I'll get a bike!

Then they seem to come in pairs
never on their own
makes you wonder sometimes if
they're scared to be alone!

Maybe they have untold fears
a phobia or two
maybe they're scarred on the streets
that's why they pass the queue.

It's not their drivers fault at all
a bus can't see a doc
but buses get all stressed out too
some even die of shock!

That's why we should be nice to them
and never get upset
when we're left standing in the rain
all cold and dripping wet!!!!!

(C) P Shelton aka jetsmum 2012


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

That an amazing poem, made me giggle!!!

Jetsmum you have talant!!!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol Jetsmum your poem made me laugh.

*Ebony*

I wandered into pets at home in Ashton Under Line
There a lonely gerbil I did find
In the adoption centre, Blackie "she" was called
There was no water in her bottle, I was appauled!
There were no staff watching, keeping an eye,
So open Blackie's tank did I!
She walked into my hand and settled there
Her eyes seemed to say take me home to love and care
I had wanted a younger gerbil but I could not live this ball of fluff
I wanted to take her home to love
I put her back in the tank again
Before the staff had a chance to complain!
Then went to get somebody to ask about adopting this little furball
I said I would like to adopt this gerbil
They only had a small box and put her in that
A bit small, drat!
So on the top deck of the double decker bus
I took her out and made a fuss
When I got home, I put her in and rushed out for some supplies
So her experience of her new home would be nice
The floor was tidy, nothing, she could have got trapped under
Except I made a blunder
I thought everything was neat,
But on the floor of the wardrobe there was a folded sheet
That very day, Blackie escaped, there was nowhere in the bedroom she could be I was sure
But then I opened the wardrobe door
Under the sheet there she was shaking like a leaf
To be rescued must have been a relief.
She gave me some scares but Blackie always made me smile
I changed her name to Ebony after a while
Ebony was getting fatter and fatter, I couldn't understand it,
But it turned out to be the fault of my other gerbil Sandy!
Through the divider she was feeding her sunflower seeds
No wonder she was getting fat with these extra feeds!
Then I took Ebony to the vets,
She is not a she but a he, this is a male pet
Then there was the time of the riots
I didn't like it
The main doors to the flats and shopping centre where I live were smashed
I decided to leave and go to my sisters in case the flats got trashed
But I could not leave without Ebony and buses and taxis were avoiding the area, so what to do
I got my bike and decided to make a move
Carrying Ebony's gerbilarium in a bag
Did you loot that mate? asked some rioting chav.
I cycled as fast as I could, I also had Ebony with me
I didn't want to leave him you see
As soon as I got a safe distance away, I checked on him, but not a peep
He was fast asleep!
Then there was the time hetried to escape - again!
Danielle caught him, sometimes Ebony could be a pain!
Then when he lived in the tank,
Ebony thought this will do nicely thanks,
I can practise my climbing and get really top class
Till eventually he could get on the ledge at the top made from glass
And over the other side to the living room floor
He was great at escaping that's for sure!
But then sadly came the day
Ebony passed away
I phoned the vets for the next daybut he died the evening before in my hands
I was upset, phoned my girlfriend to let her know but could barely get the words out
Ebony's dead,
I eventually said
A lovely poem she wrote for me
In my wallet is where I keep it so when I am missing Ebony I can have a read.
It helps when I am missing you, when I feeling blue
Ebony, I will never forget you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Great poem David.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Great poem David.


Thank you.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*Fluffys Good Bye the final part....*

_" No!!!" I lunged for my friend and held her tight she was not leaving me. I felt her relaxing against the tree and hug me back._

*"Fluffy I have to, but before I DO I will tell you a story, and you tell it to every animal friend here until I return." *_ My friend said as she patted my fur in sleepy strokes and her voice made me feel home as she began. _

*
"Fluffy and I walked a crossed the blue line to a land of wonder, where the trees where green and the grass were as soft as a cloud.

We knew this place was special because it lay on a star and even if Fluffy hated it for a while he knew showing me this world gave me a window to watch him.

Every May as I looked from telescope at the fluffy star both in our own waiting room, knowing soon we would hug just like this again.

Fluffy I have to go now but remember to look across the stars every May, and I will be there checking on you and whale." *

_My friend carried me to the edge of fading blue strand and we hugged one last time.

I watched as she crossed moving further and further away. I didn't feel so alone as night dragged in, and the stars began to shine I looked for the one with my name floating a crossed it. My eyes watered as I read.....

Fluffy Inspiration loved forever! I remember my friend telling me one day she would tell the world how I inspired her, and now I saw she did.

I slowly fell into a deep sleep listening to the whisper of the breeze._

*"Mum, I have seen fluffy he's in the most magical place." *_ I heard my friend tries to say.

But then she paused and looked at the date tonight. We would wave to each other, tears pulled down her face. but this time not because she was sad, but because she had the sense that I was never far away.

I woke to the sun shining and a contented twitch to my whisker's she was home safely, and tonight I would wait. I watched the day fly by with new animals to meet somewhere just as sad as me when I arrived here, so I told them of my friend and our unique day at the rainbow bridge.

Soon this May day ended and I ran to watch for my star my eyes saw the word again, and as I stared into its brightness I saw my friend waving proudly, and she blew me the biggest kiss and I purred and waved and jumped about and then the star faded until next May I thought as me, and whale settled for a long years, sleep.

The End......._ 

Katie200, Katrina 03,08.2012

Can't wait to read them more of your storys and poems...:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

** .bump. **


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

me and my car are joined at the hip
or rather my butt's always on his seat
i hate to drive (in london!) but like to think
of the places i go and the people i meet.

i drive him to work and he waits outside
whatever the weather - sun, wind or rain
and when i finish i get back in
he's the most patient thing, he never complains!

me and my car are the best of friends
we've travelled for thousands of miles!
between the north, the south and the west
we've done most of the british isles!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

metame said:


> me and my car are joined at the hip
> or rather my butt's always on his seat
> i hate to drive (in london!) but like to think
> of the places i go and the people i meet.
> ...


Great poem!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

just off the top of my head cause im bored


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

metame said:


> just off the top of my head cause im bored


Put some of your good ones here


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> Put some of your good ones here


i dont know what you would class as my 'good' ones


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

metame said:


> i dont know what you would class as my 'good' ones


(Ain't that the way?) 
life
love/hate
youth
hotdog
shoes
this is me

and loads more


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Now I'm scared cause I don't know if you remembered them or just went through the entire livejournal!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Oh Rupert
You drive me mad
And lick my tears 
when I am sad

Oh Harvey
You are a loon
why do you bark
up at the moon?

Oh Rupert
Why can't you see
That dog aint real,
its on TV! 

Oh Harvey
Why must you lick
your balls so loud
it makes me sick

Oh Boys
I love you so
I really hope
you both do know

I thank you both
for being there, 
You are my babies
all wrapped in fur! 

:arf:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a lovely end to your story Katie, sad though, but happy in a way if you know what I mean.

Great poem Metame! 

H&H, I think we all know that feeling, how our pets have little annoying habits, but we love them anyway.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

here's some animal ones i wrote years ago 

Eric
( My african bullfrog )

many years ago
i appeared on tv
looking a fool
and not wanting to be

never again
i couldn't do that
too embassing
to do again

frogs are my passion
but not worth that
too much to lose
if i do that

eric the frog was his name
big and green
it's a crying shame

he died in his tank
when he was only three
a gas leak killed him
too much in pain

(c)dawn 


Sasha
(a persian cat that belonged to the pet shop i used to work in )

little black cat
sitting so still
runs away
from me and you

with a cat called tramp
they run the shop
eating their food
and doing a poo

©dawn


Smudge
(my pest of a cat )

Born a little boy
Grown into a little man
Grey and white
With a dot on his chin

Long tail and feet
Trouble on four feet
Along comes smudge
And watch your feet

(c)dawn


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> That's a lovely end to your story Katie, sad though, but happy in a way if you know what I mean.
> 
> Great poem Metame!
> 
> H&H, I think we all know that feeling, how our pets have little annoying habits, but we love them anyway.


Awww, thank you Jetsmum.

I am writing a new piece for here, for next weekend.

How's you and Jet?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Your poems are fab smudgiesmummy.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Next instalment.

We'd settled down into a routine where we'd all get together over the weekend.I know dogs can't tell what day it is, but somehow they both knew. Even though they lived about an hours drive from each other, they somehow knew when they were going to meet, not just go on a normal walk. Jet would get hyper and run up and down the hall, Mitch would pace to the door and back again.
Coz we lived near the fields, we'd get there first, and walk around or play ball, till the others arrived. Jet would keep running to the gate, waiting a few seconds then come running back. We went on the fields almost every day and the strange thing was he didn't do it at any other time, only when Mitch was coming.

I didn't know it then, but this Sunday would be very differant from all the others and not in a good way.When their car pulled up, we were on the far side of the field. Jet ran down to meet them, and Mitch ran up to meet me. They met in the middle for a second or two, then carried on. I loved to watch Mitch run! It was more of a lollop really, his ears flopping from side to side as he ran. He came straight to me and nuzzled up to my pocket for his hello biscuit.
Once the biscuit was downed and I'd got my hello licks he was off to play with Jet. (The same thing was happening on the other end of the fields too, by the way.)

They had a little run together, then it all went wrong. Mitch started walking funny, sideways, backwards, in circles. It was horrible to watch! We ran over and did the usual checks, but there was nothing. So Tim picked him up and carried him to the car and off they went to the emergency vet.
We went back home and I stayed near the phone waiting for news. When it came, I was devastated! My beautiful grandog had gone.
There was nothing the vet could do for him, to this day I don't know what was wrong with him.But one thing I know for certain, they would have done everything in their power to save him.
Tim told me how Annie had sat on the floor, holding her beloved dog while the injection was given. She stayed holding him for over half an hour after he had gone. Tim had to gently pull her away, she didn't want to leave Mitch.

I put the phone down and cried. Jet sat next to me with his paws on my knee, I don't think he could have understood why I was crying, he just knew something was wrong with his mum. I still haven't asked what happened, even though it was over 2 years ago. It's still as raw as if it happened last week, and I know that Annie would only break down in tears if I were to ask.
We still talk about him though, happy things, nothing sad. We'll laugh at the mischief the two of them got up to, the lovely walks we had, the way his ears flopped when he ran.

Jet still sometimes goes to the gate on the fields, and waits.

(c) P. Shelton aka jetsmum


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Mind if I do one about the gallbladder I used to have.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*Jessie the wonder pup.*

Jessie was a cute pup and when she came to our house. 
She didn't like the carpet and always had a frown look about her as to say.

'what's this strange place.'

But as soon as she was let in the garden, she would run and play like the breeze made her happy.

I remember the first time she wore a body harness, she looked so cute. We were all set for our walk.

when she somehow got herself out of the harness and raced up the path. Her yellow ear a flapped like she was about to fly.

"Jessie!" I shouted shaking her favourite treat.

I watched her purse just as she reached the ally and come running up my way.

I kept calling her name until she was in touching distance however.....

I have been loving reading all your pieces.


----------



## Just absolutely bunny (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I am only fourteen but I adore writing! I always have! I would love to join


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Just absolutely bunny said:


> Well, I am only fourteen but I adore writing! I always have! I would love to join


Cool, I look forward to your piece.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i was born with arms stretched open, 
i was born with eyes as wide, 
i was born with heart unbroken, 
i was born with courage, 
and with pride.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I love that metame. You say more with a few words than some people say with thousands.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

*The Dismembered Body*

The boy drew his sword.
He hadn't meant to slice the head clean off - it was meant to be a joke, a little harmless fun. He hadn't meant to go this far.
But now it was too late.
He had beheaded her.
Her dismembered body lay on the floor, her eyes staring upwards towards Jack, as a painful reminder of what he had done. How he wished he had never taken his Dad's antique sword from the case on the wall, how he wished he could turn back time.
Sally let out a piercing scream, her brother had gone too far this time, "Mum!" she wailed, heartbroken, "Jack's broke my Barbie doll!"


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice one Davidc, very clever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

The gallbladder is no more

I once had a gallbladder
Mum says I had 2 problems
Endometriosis and evil gallbladder
Endometriosis masked my evil gallbladder
But then came my implant
My endometriosis is controlled
I said I'm free
How wrong could I be
My evil gallbladder 
Showed it's evil attacks you see
A scan in 2010
Showed I had gallstones
Since then til this year
Not once did they think
Oh let's check her gallbladder
She had gallstones
GP arranged a scan
I heard him say
I really think this is your gallbladder
I had my scan
Saw my specialist who was also a surgeon 
Though she was unable to do the op
The lady who didthe scan
Said my gallbladder was very unhappy
Surgeon confirmed a week after my scan when I saw her
Yes it's bad
Asked questions then looked and said
I don't understand why they let it get this bad
And didn't even think to scan it
You can't go on like this
The risks we discussed
Mum phoned every week
10 weeks later on 13 august 2012
I go in
They had me waiting all day no good or drink
But that's ok 
they got that thing out of me
Woke up in recovery
Oh my permanent gallbladder pain is gone
So it should be gone a nurse said
The next day the surgeon who took that think out
Came to me
I said I'm free
Free of that evil gallbladder
She thinks your wonderful 
For getting the gallbladder out
Said mum
Well I'm just glad I could help
How are you feeling
Let's have a look at your dressings
Everything is fine
I don't need to see you again
Unless something went wrong
I had dinner
Then a nurse came
Let's get those two cannulars out of your hands
Then you can go home when we've got the discharge papers
We did what needed to be done and left
A life with no pain has made me happy
I've waited 2 years
Now my life can get back on track
Though the hospital
They drive me mad 
I'll admit this time
They were great
I was so out of it when I came to the ward 
From recovery
I didn't even care I was staying in
I just wanted to sleep
Now I'm free.

I won't mention the hospitals name.

Copyright Danielle 23/8/2012.

I say 23 because it is early Thursday morning and I should think about bed.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump..............


----------



## tropicalfish (May 30, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> When I was talking to Katie last night we thought it might be a good idea to have a pf writers group, because there are a few that we know of that write poems and stories, and probably lots that we don't know about aswell.
> 
> Just for fun, nothing too serious.
> It would be a good way to get to know each other, and also good practice for those who want to take it any further.
> ...


I am interested in writing rhymes and turning it into rap. To me certain music has a meaning. To let people understand what you are thinking and what's going in your life. Me i am a Newbie into the Rap business to be honest i can't even rap it amuses me when rappers remember their lyrics it takes time and patience to do this. Someone could even learn me to rap like 50 cent was teached to rap hehe


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

tropicalfish said:


> I am interested in writing rhymes and turning it into rap. To me certain music has a meaning. To let people understand what you are thinking and what's going in your life. Me i am a Newbie into the Rap business to be honest i can't even rap it amuses me when rappers remember their lyrics it takes time and patience to do this. Someone could even learn me to rap like 50 cent was teached to rap hehe


Every one who has joined this thread has started with a piece about their pets.It would be nice to hear about your pets.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

_*The burning page..*_

When summer falls like burning fire

The flames, The pain, The pure desire

When summer falls like burning fire

The hate, The rage, The burning page

(c) katie200


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*Words*

the problem with words

is that there is
only a _finite_ number
of order
and expression

is that however
hard you try
to say
what you mean

you cant.

and sometimes
you have to
accept
that _silence_

says it better.


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey Guys

The first Chapter to my Blue Thunder Fanfic will be out soon. For some reason Chapter Two muscled it's way in so just tweaking that and then finishing Chapter One. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll try and postmynext instalment tomorrow.


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok guys here it is. Blue Thunder Fanfiction Chapter One. It's short...but Chapter Two is a lot longer and almost finished. So you can have this to be reading just now. Please let me know what you think.



Blue Thunder

Blue Thunder

Chapter One

The sun burned down onto the back of his neck. Sweat trickled down his face, his shirt soaking up the small beads adding to the evergrowing wet patch.There had been times in his life that Scott had wished he could have done things differently. He couldn't very well blame everything on his upbringing. He could have pushed himself to make a difference in his life. All that was pointless now. In five minutes he would be dead and his Ma wouldn't know what had happened to her son. She wouldn't care either. Scott Simmons would be just another statistic, another drug dealer executed. Ahzari stood in front of him, his suit perfectly tailored to his body. His shoes were designer, guuci if Scott wasn't mistaken. Black leather, practically brand new. Although the suit was tailored, there was no mistaking the tell tale lump of the gun holstered in a shoulder holster. Would it be that gun that ended his life? Or would they have come up with a more imaginitive painful way to kill him? He should have turned down this job from the get go. He knew it was going to end in trouble. Trouble? He was going to die.
"Scotty...I'm disappointed that you felt the need to go to the police about this little misunderstanding" Ahzari shook his head slowly, removing one of his leather gloves. Scotty swallowed hard, he should never have opened his mouth. What had he been thinking? He had seen two of Azharis men torture and kill a young woman. Even now, with his own death so near, he could still hear the girls screams. Scott shook his head furiously
"But...but I didn't Mr Azhari!! I never spoke to the cops! I swear!"
Azhari shook his head slowly, he removed a handkerchief from his pocket and patted his head softly with it
"Scotty. I already know that you were planning it. Shame. You had such promise, but now? Now I am afraid that I can no longer trust you. You know what that means" he calmly concluded. Scottys pupils dialated quickly, he struggled against the two men that restrained him. Why couldn't he had stayed on the straight and narrow? It wouldn't have been difficult, if he had just kept that job his uncle had given him. He wouldn't be in this mess. Packing auto parts, it had been a sweet deal. Pay cheque every week. Monday to Friday job. He was an idiot. He just had to do this one last job. Now he was about to pay the ultimate price. One of the muscle men tightened his grip on Scottys shoulder. Scotty cried out. Azhari looked at the men and nodded his head. He nodded to them swiftly. Scotty was pushed down onto his knees, bent over, his face hovering three foot above the sand. 

Azhari held his arm out. One of his men standing near the black Mercedes opened the car door and removed something. The long slim object was placed into Azharis hand. Azhari held the sheathed samurai sword out in front of him. The midnight blue sheath shining in the desert sun. He wrapped his hand around the handle and slowly remove the sword, the sun reflected off the sword. His favourite weapon. Guns were too messy, swords were quick, clean. It also sent a message. The police would be left without a shadow of a doubt that he had returned. Azhari lowered the sword to Scottys neck. The little weasel was sniffling
"Please Mr Azhari...just give me another chance. I swear I won't say nothing to the cops! Please!". Scotty felt the hands of the men holding him move off him. This was his chance. He brought his knee up, his foot sinking into the sand. As he moved to stand up, he heard a swish, a split second before everything went dark. Azhari removed the handkerchief from his pocket and wiped his blade with great care. He let the handkerchief fall off his finger onto Scottys body. 
"Leave the mess here. No sense in clearing it up. I want the police to get this little message"
Doland, Azharis trusted bodyguard frowned and looked at his boss
"Sir...why do you want this connected to you?"
Azhari smiled, he sheathed the sword slowly and looked at his friend
"Because when the police discover that I am behind this murder. They will contact the two people who think they know me better than anyone else alive. Frank Chaney and Erin Malone. By taking them out, we can then concetrate on finishing this deal...and then my friend. The world will weep...oh yes. The world will weep.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Wow springerlex your chapters fantasic!!! I loved the last sentences.


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Here it is guys. Chapter Two of Blue Thunder!!



Chapter Two

Lieutenant Frank Chaney walked into the ready room prepared for another day flying Blue Thunder. Captain Braddock was in his office on the phone. Bubba, Ski and Jafo were already in and changing. Chaney glanced towards the Captains office, the Captains arms were waving slightly and it looked like a pretty heated conversation he was involved in.
"What's going on?" Chaney enquired
Jafo shrugged his shoulders softly, Ski answered
"No idea. We thought you might know. J.J said he's been in there for almost an hour on the phone. Something's going on and I have a feeling it's going to involve Blue Thunder".
Chaney nodded
"Doesn't it always?" he concluded.
Bubba pulled on his jacket and flicked Ski's arm
"Come on Ski. We better get Rolling Thunder prepped"
Ski nodded and they headed out. Captain Braddock, popped his head out of his office. 
"Frank, Jafo can you guys come in here for a minute".
Jafo looked at Frank 
"Here we go". They both headed back in. 

Braddock was leaning against his desk. His hand running through his hair. This was going to be a hellish mission and he had a feeling Frank wasn't going to like it either. Frank and Jafo walked into his office, Jafo closed the door behind him. Frank looked at Braddock, something was wrong. He could feel the tension in the air as the Captain began speaking
"We have a situation, Blue Thunder has been ordered to take part in a drug investigation. The FBI are involved aswell as the DA's office"
Frank raised his eyebrow 
"Seems like everyone is playing on this one. What's the investigation?"
Braddock held his hand up, this wasn't going to be easy. 
"That's not all Frank. There's someone else they want in on this. They've requested that you recruit them for this mission". Frank frowned, who could he possibly recruit to this mission? Braddock continued 
"They want another pilot to assist you guys with this one. Someone who knows the case and the guy involved"
"Who is the guy?" Jafo asked
Braddock looked at Jafo and then diverted his gaze to Frank, the second Frank heard the name he froze
"Reklihr Azhari". Braddock noted Franks fists clenching by his side. Franks eyes narrowed towards Braddock 
"Azhari? Are you kidding?" he growled
Braddock shook his head "No Frank...I'm dead serious. He is the target and they need-"
"Don't! Do not even finish that sentence!" Frank yelled. Jafo jumped slightly, he had never seen Frank so unnerved before. What the hell was so bad about this case?
Braddock held his hands up "Frank we need her on this case. You know it and I know it!".
Frank paced the office, he turned and pointed his finger towards Braddock
"Do you have any idea what happened the last time there was an investigation on him!? Four cops dead! Civillians shot in broad daylight in the street! Kids! The Kindergarden! Remember the Kindergarden Captain!?"
Braddock yelled back 
"Of course I remember it Frank. I was there...helping to mop up the mess left behind. But like it or not, we're on this case and we need Erin. You have to get her to see reason on this"
Frank scoffed
"Make her see reason?! I don't want her back on this case. Last time was bad enough and you know how much it affected her. Hell her psychiatric evaluation should be enough for you to tell them no!"
Braddock sighed heavily, he knew it was going to be a tough nut to crack
"Frank listen. I know you care about her...I know you want to protect her, but if we have any chance of nailing Azhari then it's going to be with Erins help". 
Frank lifted his right hand and rubbed his forhead. This was going to be a tough nut to crack. Given the history between them, Erin had sworn that when she left, she would never come back to ASTRO. Now the man who was her reason for leaving had reared his ugly head again and the Department wanted her brought back in. No way. Braddock looked at Frank 
"Listen. Take Blue Thunder and go out to Erins place. If she refuses...then we'll see what the next move is. But there is no way that we can solve this case without her Frank. You know that. She is the one person who knows about Azhari-"
"Yeah. Because he tried to kill her" Frank interrupted. Braddock continued
"If we get him in custody...he will go down for life Frank. He'll never be heard from again".
Frank moved to the door and grabbed the handle, he turned and looked at Braddock
"You better hope she sees it like that". With that, Frank and Jafo left the Captains office. Jafo was confused, but given the argument he had just witnessed, he figured it best to ask questions on route.

A half hour later. Frank and Jafo were in Blue Thunder on route to the mountains just outside LA. Frank knew the route by heart, he had taken it often enough back in the day. Jafo cleared his throat softly 
"Uh so...where are we going?"
Frank had been so angry in Braddocks office he had forgotten that Jafo had been there for the whole exchange. He sighed heavily into his mic. The kid needed to know what was going on. 
"Frank. From what I heard in the Captains office, I suspect that whoever we are going to see is someone that you both know from the past?"
Frank nodded 
"Yeah. I haven't seen Erin in...oh...must be about five years now. Not since Azahri first appeared in LA".
Jafo nodded
"I remember seeing something on the news about him. I never realised that you had been part of that case. How come Astro became involved?"
Frank remembered it like it were yesterday. He had never forgotten her in the five years they had been parted. You couldn't forget a woman like Erin. She had gotten under Franks skin and stayed there.
"I wasn't part of the case initially. Sort of stumbled onto it by accident one night. Before Blue Thunder was built, I had a partner. One of the best pilots I ever knew. Erin Malone. Gutsy, strong willed-"
"Beautiful..." Jafo cut in.
Frank smiled softly 
"Very. She was also a great cop. But her heart belonged in the air. She could fly anything and make it seem like she had been doing it forever. We'd been called in to survey a possible drug deal. Information had come in that a shipment of cocaine would be coming into the Harbour and they needed air support. There were two teams on the ground and for al purposes it was just another bust. Little did we know that Azhari had inside information. He knew that we were watching. We had been there about an hour when our chopper was hit, we managed to set down just as ten guys emerged from one of the boats firing on the cops who had been on stakeout. Erin and I moved in, we went round the Harbour and saw the second boat coming in that had the drugs. Just as we were moving into position, Erin was spotted. Azharis men pulled her out and took her to him. I saw it in his eyes, the first second he laid eyes on her. He fixated on her, circling her like a wolf stalking prey. Erin never flinched. I could see the hatred in her eyes. Azhari wasn't bothered by her defiance. He enjoyed it, fed off it. He had a chopper come in to pick him up, knew I was there and told me if I made a move he would kill her. He meant it. So I stayed put. He got away. That was the beginning of his reign of terror".
Jafo frowned
"The Kelso Mall shooting? That was him?"
Frank nodded "Yep. Along with the Kirk Kindergarden shooting. Each time we got close, he saw us coming and was gone. Erin was there every step of the way. He toyed with her, sending her clues to the next hit and making sure she was always just those few mintues late. Erin couldn't handle it. The body count was high and she felt personally responsible. A couple of months passed and she never heard from him. It was like he had vanished. Erins spirit went with him, everything she had fought for and believed in just left her. She couldn't fight anymore. I tried to talk her around but, she was determined that the only way she could go on was to quit being a cop. She did...moved out to the mountains and disappeared. Out of sight..."
Jafo looked at Frank "But never out of mind...right?" Frank glanced to his friend, he smiled slightly "Never...".

Frank brought Blue Thunder over the mountains, she certainly made sure she was out of the way, he thought. He didn't blame her. Azhari had a way of making people scared, especially with his no holds barred attitude to killing people. Jafo looked at his computer monitor and then out the left window
"There's a car down there, moving pretty fast. Looks like a four wheel drive. Check it out".
Frank looked down and smiled "Yup. That's her...". He moved to the left and descended, ahead of them, a few miles was a cabin. Smoke rose from the chimney. Frank brought Blue Thunder down low enough to see the driver. There she was. Behind the wheel, her hair flowing down over her shoulders, aviation sunglasses covering her eyes. Frank headed towards the cabin. He set Blue Thunder down and shut off the rotors. As he removed his helmet, he turned and saw the jeep pull up and skid to a stop. Dirt and gravel kicked up. Jafo looked at Frank 
"Some driver" he said softly.
Frank nodded "Yeah...let's go". He pushed open the door and climed out. The driver door of the jeep opened and she got out. Damn, she had not changed in five years. Her hair was longer, but other than that. She was still as beautiful as he remembered. Frank stopped and looked at her. Erin kept her hand on the door of her car, of all the things she thought would happen today, this wasn't even on the list. Seeing him again made her heart race, her breath quicken but most of all, she was now scared. Given what had gone on in the past, there was only one reason that Frank would be here now and that scared her more than anything else in the world. She stepped away from the car and closed the door. Frank went towards her, he knew that look. He could feel her fear. Erin shook her head
"No...no way Frank...no" she walked towards the Cabin. Frank took a hold of her arms and pulled her against him. He held her tightly, after a couple of seconds he felt her arms go around him and hold on tight. She gripped onto him like he was her lifeline. He whispered softly
"I know. Erin I'm sorry. I'm so sorry" he brought his right hand up to her head, he stroked her hair softly. He felt her head move, her breath hit his hear
"Not again Frank...please...I can't do it again". She whispered, her voice shaking. Frank closed his eyes, she smelled of lemons, citrus. He missed her, missed the feel of her body close to his. "I know baby...I promise I won't let anything happen to you. I swear" Frank spoke low. His instincts to protect her kicking in again. Erin held onto him, it felt so good to hold him again despite the circumstances that brought him here. She pulled back and looked at him, tears stung her eyes. She cleared her throat
"Five years and you have me crying? Damn it Chaney..."
Frank grinned, at least she was cracking jokes. He kissed her head softly and slid his arm around her shoulders
"Wouldn't have wanted any other welcome than tears".

Jafo was standing in front of Blue Thunder. He smiled awkwardly as Frank and Erin came towards him. Frank held his hand out towards Jafo
"Erin Malone, this is Clinton Wonderlove" he introduced. Erin held her hand out, Jafo took her hand and shook it
"Nice to meet you. Everyone calls me Jafo". Erin chuckled
"Figures Frank would stick that one on you. I hear your into computers?"
Frank looked at Erin surprised, Jafo raised his eyebrow
"Uh Yeah....how did you know?" he asked.
Erin nodded towards Blue Thunder
"That bird has been making a lot of noise. As have you two. Just because I'm out of the Department doesn't mean I haven't been keeping my ear to the ground. That machine is something. Beautiful...". 
Frank looked at Erin, he couldn't help but think that Blue Thunder wasn't the only thing that was beautiful right now. He took Erin over to Blue Thunder, he opened the door. Erin leaned in, she whistled 
"Damn. Let me guess...it cooks too?".
Frank chuckled "Not quite. Infrared thermograph, video surveillance, gattling gun firing six thousand rounds a minute".
Erin shook her head softly, she was smiling. 
"Not to mention piloted by the best huh?" she looked at Frank. She saw his cheeks redden slightly "Frank Chaney...are you blushing?" she teased. Frank cleared his throat 
"Not a chance. You get to ride in her if you agree to come back". The mood quickly changed. Erin took her hand off Blue Thunder and turned. She wrapped her arms around herself and walked away from him. Frank followed her, his hand moving to her shoulder. 
"How many?" Erin asked softly
Frank sighed heavily "One...that we know of. His body was found this morning in the desert. He'd been..." Frank trailed off
"Beheaded" Erin confirmed. Frank didn't say anything. There was nothing he could say to make the situation better. 
"Erin we need you with us. You and me...we've beaten Azhari before. We can do it again. You know we can. Together".
Erin sighed softly. She turned and looked at Frank "Alright. I'll come back with you. But I'm not staying Frank. As soon as this is over I'm coming back out here...understood?"
Frank held his hands up and nodded. He then moved to her and wrapped his arms around her. He picked her up and held her tight, she felt good in his arms. Just like old times he thought. 
"I missed you Erin...now come on...let's get your stuff packed and we can head back"


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Wow fantastic chapter Hun, I love it very gripping


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Wow fantastic chapter Hun, I love it very gripping


Thanks hon. Chapter Three should be up tomorrow. Working on it already.


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Here we go guys. Chapter Three is done. Please let me know what you think!!

Chapter Three
Special Agents Roy Oakes and Derek Lawson parked in the underground parking lot of the Astro division headquarters. Initially they had been thrilled to have landed such a prestegious case, until they learned they would be working with the LAPD. Blue Thunder Unit was a Federal Unit and as far as Oakes and Lawson were concerned, they should be able to go in and tell Captain Braddock exactly where to send that machine. Instead they were liasing with the pilot Chaney and another pilot who also had history with the case. Just great, they thought. They had discussed it at length on their way to Astro. How they would play things. They were in charge of this investigation and whether or not the LAPD liked that, was not their problem. Oakes put the car in park and turned to his partner 
"Honestly. I don't understand why we have to work with these cops. This is our case and we could handle it perfectly well on our own. We don't need these flyboys to help us do our job. They'll just get in the way..." he trailed off and sighed heavily. 
Lawson shrugged his shoulders. He had his own theories regarding the Astro divisions involvement in this case. No doubt the top brass were thinking that by having Blue Thunder invovled in such a big operation, it would convince the public that Blue Thunder was an asset rather than a threat as it had been initially perceived. The Government wanted more of these birds in the air, somewhat of a big brother is watching you scenario. Blue Thunder could do everything besides make the actual arrest of a suspect. Lawson had a feeling that this was the thinking behind this case. Aside from the fact the two Officers, Chaney and Malone had a history with the suspect. Lawson pamled their files that had been sitting on the dashboard since they had pulled out of the FBI parking complex
"According to the records. Chaney and Malone were involved in the case five years ago. Their chopper was shot down by Azhari not long before the two attacks on Kelso and Kirk. The Chief seems to think that Azhari had some sick fixation on Malone. Which is why she went into hiding shortly after Azhari disappeared. Oakes chuckled 
"Maybe she ran away with Azhari and has been living with him ever since". Lawson raised his eyebrow
"Well. Anything is possible. I don't trust these Astro Cops. Pilots with badges, that's all they are. Chaney has so many black marks on his record I'm surprised the guy is still in the Blue Thunder Program". Oakes nodded in agreement. He had personally viewed all the files when he had been assigned. 
"We'll go in there, make it clear that we are in charge and they play by our rules. They don't like it, that's tough" Lawson said matter-of-factly. Oakes nodded in agreement and they stepped out of their sedan. 

Frank pulled Blue Thunder out of a dive an straightened her out. Erin was sitting to his left just in front of Jafo who was manning the computer console. Shaking her head softly, Erin looked out to the horizon as the City came into view.
"Not a bad machine you got yourself here Frank. How does she fly?" 
Frank shrugged
"Nose heavy but she's pretty smooth. Even better in whisper mode"
With that said, Jafo hit the button for whisper mode. The loud whir of the rotors quietened down. Erin looked up
"Wow. Must come in handy for surveillance". 
"It does. With the camera, mics and thermograph on it, if we gather any evidence, it can be taken and used in court. Saves a lot of time when a court case comes up" Frank said. Jafo flicked the switch and put it back into normal mode. The rotors became louder again as they approached LA. 
"Blue Thunder to Astro requesting permission to land" Frank stated. Erin looked down onto the City. In five years, the City had not changed much. A new building here or there, but the rest was as she had left it. She heard Astro come through
"Blue Thunder you are cleared for landing, head on a course of two three, the wind is coming at three noughts". Frank brought Blue Thunder towards the pad and set her down gently. Erin removed her hemlet and seat belt. She had knots forming in her stomach, her heart was beating ferociously in her ears. Frank removed his helmet and seat belt and pushed the door open. He climbed out. Jafo climbed out the left side, Erin closed her eyes. Listening to the rotors of the other choppers. The memories were coming back to her in fast waves. She let out a long slow breath. The Mall, the School...the kids...all of them dead. Nothing but horror and death all around her. The sleepless nights spent in Astro, waiting for another attack, Frank...Frank holding her...
"Erin? Erin" Franks voice tore into her head, pulling her back from the horrible memories. Her head turned and she looked at him, his eyes filled with concern
"Erin...are you ok?" he asked
She nodded her head softly
"Yeah. Just...admiring this awsome machine" she lied. Frank didn't look convinced. He held out his hand to her. As her hand touched his, she felt the familiar jolt of recognition. That familiar spark she had experienced many times before. A long time had passed since they had been close. But her feelings had not changed at all. He helped her out of Blue Thunder and together, they walked into Astro HQ. 

Captain Braddock came out to meet them. He smiled when he saw Erin, opening his arms. Erin hugged him, feeling her old Captains arms wrapping around her back.
"Good to have you back Erin. How are you?" he pulled back and looked at her. Erin shrugged softly
"I'm ok. Wishing we were meeting under better circumstances, but you can't have everything, right?" she smiled.
Braddock nodded, he turned and invited her into his office. Frank went into Braddocks office. Bubba, Ski and Jafo were already in there, along with two men Erin didn't recognise. She had a feeling they were Federal given the suits they wore. Frank slid his hand onto the small of Erins back and lead her over to the two men in blue jackets, the Blue Thunder patch on the shoulder
"Erin. This is Bubba and Ski. They run Rolling Thunder". Bubba and Ski shook Erins hand. Erin grinned 
"I know you two purely by reputation and cheering you both on in the NFL". Ski chuckled
"You supported both teams we played on?". Erin chuckled and held her hands up 
"Well if I told one of you I supported your team then the other would be disappointed, and I couldn't do that" she teased. Bubba and Ski chuckled as Braddock walked in and closed the door. The tension in the room thickened. The two suits stood in front of the window, their arms crossed over their chest. The older one began speaking, he was quite tall, about six two, broad shoulders and he spoke with a southern accent. Erin gagued his age at about fifty, his salt and pepper hair swept back
"Now that ya'll are here we can get this show on the road". Braddock had opened his mouth to speak a split second before the Agent took over. Erin raised her eyebrow to Braddock and then looked at Frank before letting her eyes settle on the suit. He continued talking, 
"I'm Special Agent Roy Oakes and this is Special Agent Derek Lawson and we represent-"
"The Federal Bureau of Investigation. Yeah we get that. Save the speech and tell us exactly what you're doing here, and why you feel the need to suddenly start muscling in before anyone has had a chance to introduce you. Here I thought that ya'll Southerners had some manners. Clearly I was mistaken in that respect. Or has being an FBI Agent for so long caused you to lose what manners you had before you slid into that suit?". All eyes in the room turned to Erin, Bubba and Ski were wide eyed, Jafo smirked along with Frank. Braddock stood behind his desk, Frank was certain he could see the smallest of smiles on his face. Oakes face turned red pretty quickly as he narrowed his eyes on Erin
"Miss Malone...whatever opinion you have of the FBI I can assure you that we are all here for the same purpose" he stated. Erin folded her arms and shook her head
"I seriously doubt that Agent Oakes. You see. The last time that Azhari was in this City...the body count was sitting at eighty eight when he disappeared. You can now tally that up to eighty nine, but my bet is that it's higher because he hasn't been sitting on a beach for five years working on his tan. He's been underground and for some reason...he's chosen now to come back-"
"You can't possibly know that. We have intelligence-" Lawson blurted
"No...I can assure you that he WANTS to be heard. He WANTS you to know he is back. Azhari doesn't play the rules and if he doesn't want to be found? He won't be found. This is a game to him". Braddock held his hands up "OK enough! Now we're all here to work together and try to catch this guy. The FBI have their orders to take Azhari in and charge him. Like it or not, we all have to work together on this one" Braddock then turned to Oakes "And by the way. Erin Malone is not an advisor to you. She is an officer of this Division and will be treated with the respect and authority that an officer derserves" Braddock went into his desk and removed a badge and gun. He looked at Erin "I've had these in my desk for five years". Erin stepped forward and took the badge and gun. She slid the holster onto her pants and put the badge in her pocket 
"Thanks Captain" she smiled. 

Frank cleared his throat "The body in the Desert. Do we have an ID on it?". Braddock nodded and opened the file that was sitting on his desk.
"Scott Simmons. Small time drug dealer. He has an arrest record compiled mainly of possession...but it seems he got mixed up with Azhari. None of his friends are talking. LAPD have questioned a few of them but nothing has come up yet". Frank frowned
"Drugs were more of a hobby to Azhari...almost like something to pass the time. They weren't his main order of business". Jafo looked at Frank 
"Then...what was his main order of business?"
"Terrorism. He get's off on hurting people and making them scared" Erin concluded. Lawson raised his eyebrow. The younger of the two Agents, he stepped forward and stood near Erin
"How do you know so much about Azhari? From what I read you were only on the case for a couple of months. Must have done a hell of a lot of reading...or everything you're saying is speculation" he sneered. Erin chuckled softly. She took a step forward and looked up at Lawson. He was slightly taller than she was, but she looked into his eyes, unblinking
"Let me put it this way Special Agent Lawson. When someone like Azhari decides that he's going to kill you. You're either damn talented...or just plain lucky to survive. Now I'm going to tell you something...and you better remember it. Look at everyone in this room. Go ahead...look". Lawson awkwardly looked around...checking everyone who was in the room. His eyes then went back to Erins. Erin nodded
"Right. I give it about three weeks...and at least one person in this room is going to be dead. That's not something I'm looking forward to. But you need to be prepared for the fight of your life. You need to go into this case with one hundred percent. If you don't...you're dead". Erin turned and looked at everyone in the room 
"Every one of you would do well to heed that advice". Erin turned and walked out of Braddocks office. Everyone was silent. Frank let out a long breath and turned, he followed Erin out of Braddocks office.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*What the soul can't hear.*
The clock in the lounge chimed five time's.

Time for me to get Dominic tea on before he returned home from his pet shop job. 
Uncurling myself off the living room window sill and checking on puppy squeak sleeping on the sofa.
I made my way to the kitchen where the food had started to boil.

Bang! The door flow open Dominic stormed in slamming it shut yelling,

"Molly Molly"

"In the kitchen" I squeaked at my husband, hearing him coming her way.

"Molly darling is my frickin dinner ready, do I have to make it my self?" yelled Dominic.

I Turned to look at him I see the rage in his eye's like fire as he slum's into a dining chair.

I chopped more vegetables for tea, my heart start to pound my hand shook my mind heard nothing but his voice.

I Saw the shiny knife cutting thought, I heard his screams and looked down at the blood socking my hands. 
Fear beat though every pulse in my body. What have I done?.

My worst fear there slumped in his chair. I tried to wake Dominic 
"wake up, please, wake up." I cried, panic stricken and numb.

I stood up and turned off the boiling tea, washed the knife. washed my blood stained hands.
I could imagine my future, alone no Dominic!, no family! Just me and squeak to de-side. Darkness crept through the tiny window.

I felt a calm come over me as she left Dominic and puts squeak's lead on leaving through the front door towards her own future.

I woke up sweat pouring down her chest, Dominic was still asleep beside me and squeak lay peaceful in his basket.

I eased myself out of bed to watch the morning sun rising above the clouds.
I thought of the nightmare, knowing the feeling of kill my bad husband was growing stronger not even my dreams are safe from the murderous deeds that lay hidden in my soul.
copyright © Katrina, Katie200 2012.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Springerlex your chapter just keep getting better love the part near the end I look forward to your next one.


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

katie200 said:


> *What the soul can't hear.*
> The clock in the lounge chimed five time's.
> 
> Time for me to get Dominic tea on before he returned home from his pet shop job.
> ...


OMG Wow. That's fantastic hon!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

SpringerLex said:


> OMG Wow. That's fantastic hon!!


    

Thank you for reading it.

    

I loved yours is there gonna be a chapter 4 ?


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm in fire at the moment with writing so here it is!! Chapter Four!!


Chapter Four

Los Angeles was one of those Cities in the world that a person could get lost in. It was one of the qualities Reklihr Azhari loved about the City. He bit into the toast point and caviar, closing his eyes and savouring the salty taste. He lifted his napkin from his lap and wiped his mouth slowly. Doland was standing by the glass doors that lead into the spacious grounds at the back of the house. Well, it could be referred to as a house, a large one. Several bikini clad women were in and around the pool. Perfectly bronzed and willing to do anything for Azhari at a moments notice. He paid them enough to be at his beckon call. Azhari lifted his hand and motioned for Doland to join him. Doland was the best that money could buy. Six foot five, over two hundred pounds of solid muscle, his buzzcut hair giving him a menacing look. Azhari had provided his right hand man with his own state of art gym to keep him in tip top condition. He relied on his strength when the occasion called for it. Doland stood across from Azhari, who motioned for him to sit down. Doland looked awkward as he sat down on the delicate chair. It creaked under his weight. A brunette walked over behind Azharis chair and slid her hands down his chest as she leaned over him from behind. Her lip stick smothered lips moving to his ear
"Baby. I need some attention" she purred softly. Azhari removed her hands from his chest and pushed her back "I'm busy" he said curtly. She did not need to be told twice. She pouted and walked back over to the pool, ensuring to flick her hips as she walked away. Azhari frowned and shook his head softly
"These women are hallow. Nothing but shallow souls in need of material goods to make them feel whole. Yet they never do" he deduced. Doland agreed with his boss. It didn't pay to disagree with Reklihr Azhari. Those who did, tend to die soon after. Azhari sighed softly
"Now. Information has reached me that the lovely Miss Malone was flown in this morning. By none other than Frank Chaney. They have reunited the rotor crossed lovers once more". Doland smirked 
"Not so loving that she left and cut all contact for five years". Azhari chuckled softly
"She ran. After that attack on the School...she couldn't hack it anymore. So she ran...like a frightened child. However, it would appear that she has grown up since then. Doland...I will pay Miss Malone a compliment...she is far from hallow. I have looked into that womans eyes and she has spirit. That is the sort of spirit I could have fun with" he smirked. Doland chuckled, it almost sounded like a growl
"Are you planning on having her as a guest...sir?" he asked. Azhari laughed, hitting his hand off the table, the glasses chinking "you read my mind my friend. But first. We have business to attend to. Have our guests been settled in?". Doland nodded "Yes sir. All the information and equipment you requested has been delivered and is awaiting your inspection". Azhari nodded and stood up from the table, Doland following suit. Azhari put his hand up and smirked "I have just had a thought. Let's leave bringing Miss Malone here until phase one is complete. I think what we are about to do will break her spirit just enough for me that she will not put up much of a fight. Now...before I deal with my guests. I have to make an important telephone call". They laughed as they headed inside the house. 

The files on Azhari had already been delivered to Astro before Erin had arrived. She had taken the files and gone into the ready room. She had them spread across the desk and was going over them. 
"Hell of a speech in there..." Franks voice came across the room. Erin looked up from the file, her blue eyes meeting his brown hues. She sighed softly
"I got frustrated. Felt like he was accusing me of being involved with Azhari somehow..."
Frank walked into the ready room and sat on the chair opposite her. He looked at her
"We all know that's not true. We also know that the Feds can be idiots sometimes". Erin looked up at him and smiled "Well...not all Feds". Frank held up his hands "Hey. I'm still a cop at heart". Erin nodded softly "I know Frank. I was kidding" she sighed "we need information...which means I need to get out on the street. Try and get some old contacts to hopefully figure out what Azhari is planning. Before it was explosives. There's no way he is going to go over old ground. This is going to be something new". Erin caught Frank smiling at her. She looked at him "What?". Frank shook his head "No nothing...I just love watching you think". Erin chuckled and slapped his hand, he took a hold of it and brought it to his lips. Kissing it softly, he looked at her "Erin...I never forgot-"
"Frank...not now...please...this is not...". Bubba and Ski walked into the ready room with Jafo. Erin released her grip on Franks hand as did he. Bubba and Ski went behind Erin and put one hand on each of her shoulders. Ski leaned down 
"Erin. Bubba and I have been talking. We think you should ride with us in Rolling Thunder. The way you handled those suits? You were fantastic!". Bubba looked at Ski
"What Ski is trying to say...is...would you like to ride with us in Rolling Thunder during this mission? As it would be our pleasure". Erin laughed and stood up, she wrapped her arms around both guys shoulders and nodded
"Well boys. I guess I've found my transport on this one huh?". Braddock popped his head into the ready room
"Erin...your hotel reservation was confirmed-"
"Hang on a second. She's not staying in a hotel" Frank stood up and looked at Braddock. He then looked at Erin with a look that told her not to argue with him. A look she knew all too well.
"Erin will be staying at my place throughout this investigation. No argument". Erin said nothing. She knew better than to argue with Frank on certain things. She nodded and leaned onto the table "Ok guys...now we have my transport and living situation fixed. Let's see what we can find in these files huh?" Frank grabbed the nearest file and flicked it open. Erin sat back down and looked at the pictures of the explosives they had recovered from the Kirk bombing. J.J. called from the control centre 
"Erin. There's a phone call for you. Line two". Erin nodded and grabbed the phone
"Thanks J.J." Erin hit button two on the phone and put the phone to her ear "Malone". 

Azhari grinned as Erin's voice came over the telephone "Erin Malone. My Dear".
Erin froze, she spoke low into the phone "Azhari...long time no speak". Frank and Braddock grabbed different phones in the office. J.J. automatically began recording the call. Azhari chuckled low in his throat "Erin you can tell your friends that there is no point in tracing the call. I have far to many toys preventing them and I don't want them getting motion sickness from how much it will make their heads spin. Besides, the only person I want to talk to is you. I can't tell you how pleased I am that you are back in town. I have missed you my Darling". Erin growled softly "I am not your darling...I despise you Azhari...and everything you stand for". Azhari placed his hand on his heart "Oh Erin your words tear through my heart". "Back off Azhari. You're scum" Franks voice growled over the line. Azhari sighed heavily "Chaney. Still the knight in shining Armor, and from what I have seen you have a new steed. A very impressive one indeed. However, it will prove fruitless in your attempts to stop me. My mission is planned out and soon you will find out just how powerful I am. But I am a sporting man so will give you a fighting chance. I am going to give you some information Frank. A little insight into my plan. Erin is going to be mine. If you value her as much as it seems, keep her close Frank. Enjoy your time with her as much as you can, because soon. She is going to disappear" *click*. The line went dead. Erin put the phone onto the cradle, the room was silent. She looked at Frank to see that his eyes were already on her. Agent Lawson stood up from the desk, he had the call on speaker phone
"Well. I think now we have a plan". Frank turned to him "What are you talking about?".
Lawson waved his hand towards Erin "Well. It's her he wants, so let's set a trap". Frank stood up and began to move towards Lawson, fury in his eyes. Bubba grabbed him just in time, Braddock turned to Lawson "You are not using any of my people in a trap. That's the worst idea I've ever heard! It's not happening. I am still in charge of this investigation so I decide what happens and when!"

Erin left the ready room and walked out onto the heli pad. She moved over to the Ranger helicopter she had flown back when she was in Astro. Gently, she put her hand on the body of the air craft. Flying was something she had never considered as a career. She was always going to be a cop, plain and simple. Then Frank came along and everything change. He showed her something that was like a drug. Flying. Jafos voice came from behind her
"Hey. Uh you ok?". Erin turned and smiled, he was young, but he and Frank were great together. She had heard enough about how well Blue Thunder was doing to know that Frank and Jafo made a great team. "Do you miss it?" Jafo asked. Erin looked at the chopper then back to Jafo "Yeah I do. I miss the freedom. The feeling that anything could happen out there. Being in control of one of these machines became everything to me. Best thing I ever did was learn to fly". Jafo walked to her side "Yeah. I prefer working the computers. I had to land Blue Thunder once...scariest time of my life". Erin laughed "How did you manage that one?", Jafo rubbed the back of his head "Frank was grounded and Anson took over Blue Thunder...but he had been kidnapping officials and ransomed them. We were on our way to deliver the money to the mysterious Mr M when Frank discovered that Anson was the Mastermind. He sent me a message through the computer and I managed to knock Anson out. Then Frank talked me through landing Blue Thunder". Erin whistled low "Damn. You had the best teacher out there". Jafo nodded and then realised what she actually meant "Wait...Frank taught you to fly?". Erin grinned and nodded "Yeah he did. He was a good instructor. Thourough and explained everything. Of course it was my natural talent that helped to" Erin rubbed her fingernails against her jacket. Jafo laughed "Wow. That's awsome". Captain Braddock came out onto the flight deck. He looked at Erin "Erin. You're taking this bird up tomorrow along with Blue Thunder. You and Frank know Azhari best and if you can try and pin point a target then it's a start". Erin nodded "You got it Captain".

Oakes and Lawson exited the elevator of the parking garage. Both in a foul mood at the events that had gone on upstairs. As they headed to the car, they considered the conversation in the Captains office. Lawson growled softly 
"I hate her. She's insubordinate, stubborn...and most of all dangerous". Oakes shook his head softly "Patience Lawson. She is a cop, nothing more, nothing less. Let's not forget that she ran away five years ago thanks to Azhari. We just need to wait until she messes up, then we have her. If we have to arrest her for getting in our way, we can do that". Lawson walked around the car an opened the door, he looked at Oakes across the roof of the car
"Well. We had better come up with something, because if they come up with the goods before us? We're in trouble". Oakes smirked "That won't happen. Blue Thunder team are on a need to know basis. Right now, they don't need to know the real reason why we're on this case". They got in the car and headed out.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Wow frickin fantastic springerlex I love the telephone part and the first part you bring them to life Hun :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

katie200 said:


> Wow frickin fantastic springerlex I love the telephone part and the first part you bring them to life Hun :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks honey. Loving the feedback so much!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

SpringerLex said:


> Thanks honey. Loving the feedback so much!!


I am totally loving reading your piece!


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Ugh!! OMG That Chapter hurt...but here it is folks. Chapter Five!!




Chapter Five

As much as she loved travelling, she hated America. It gave her great pleasure to arrive in the country with the sole purpose of destroying it. Yelena Andrei breezed through customs in her black armani suit. Her dark hair was pinned tight against her head. To everyone, she would look like a normal business woman, to a select few, she was a hero. To the authorities who couldn't catch her, she was one of the most vicious women in the world. Sleek, beautiful and deadly. Known as Deadly Nightshade, she hunted her targets in deep cover and took them out when they least expected it. It was no concern if civillians were hurt or killed during her assignement. She had no feeling and her reputation was such that her employer ensured if civillians were killed, the details remined hidden. A handful of supposed terrorist attacks around the world were the result of The Nightshades handywork. She had never failed a mission and she intended on keeping that reputation, whatever the cost. As she exited the arrivals terminal, she couldn't help but feel nauseous at the people around her hugging. Human emotions made people weak, they caused someone to lose focus. She eyed the male standing behind the barrier, a card with "Milano" written on it. Yelena approached the male and nodded curtly. The male said nothing, they headed out of the terminal together. The male opened the door of the black limo that was parked directly outside the door. The male opened the back door of the limo. Yelena stepped inside gracefully. The driver closed the door and walked to the drivers door. He opened it and got inside the limo. He had his orders as to where he was to take Miss Andrei. He pulled out into traffic. Once she was settled in the car, the phone nestled in front of began chirping softly. Yelena lifted the phone and put it to her ear. Azharis voice flowed over the line
"Miss Andrei. Welcome to the United States. I trust your flight was comfortable?"
"Yes. It was" she said curtly.
"A woman of so many words. There has been a change of plan. My driver has been instructed to bring you to my residence. We can discuss the arrangements here" Azhari confirmed.
"Changes to the arrangement will cost you Mr Azhari. I do not like last minute interruptions" she purred. Yelena leaned back into the leather seats, she crossed her right leg over her left.
"I hope you are not planning on going back on our deal Mr Azhari. I hate being messed about" she warned.
"Not at all Miss Andrei. You will be told everything in plenty of time. There will be no rushing on this mission. There is far too much at stake" he said.
Yelena put the phone back down on the cradle. She had an hour to relax before she arrived at Azharis residence and he had champagne in the back of the car for her to enjoy. She filled a glass and sipped it slowly. Savouring the bubbles. This was going to be a very interesting mission. 

It was the same dream everytime he closed his eyes to sleep. The shots ringing out, Irinas body falling to the ground. Her green eyes widened, filled with pain and fear. The warmth of her blood covering his hands as he tried desperately to save her life. Irina struggled for breath, for life. He was forced to sit and watch the love of his life slip away. Benedikt Adrian, Russian Police had lost the most important person in his life. Nightshade had placed a target on her own back by viciously murdering Irina. Benedikt had made it his own personal mission to make sure that woman was cut down. 
"Ladies and Gentlemen this is your Captain speaking. We are just making our descent and should be arriving at LAX in twenty minutes. If you could ensure that your tray tables are in their upright position and all electrical items are switched off".
Benedikts' eyes opened as the jet began making its descent. He shuffled in the small airplane seat. They were not designed for a man of his size. Six foot three and two hundred pounds. He intimidated people with his size alone. His long blonde hair was pulled back and secured with a black band. One of Irinas. It had always been an annoyance for her that he used her hair ties. He smiled at the memories of her. In a few short hours, the end game would begin. For the first time since Irinas murder he had a solid lead to Nightshade and it had lead him here. Los Angeles, the City of Angels. According to his contact, Nightshade had been hired by Reklihr Azhari. So far, Benedikt had not managed to discover Nightshades targets. As soon as he landed at LAX he could get to work. 

For five years she had been taking these pills and the bitter taste still made her feel nauseous. Erin stood in front of the mirror in the toilet of Astro Headquarters. As she swallowed the small pill, she closed her eyes tight. She felt the bitter pill slide down her throat. She palmed the bottle from the sink and tightened her grip on it. Five years she had been on these damn pills, unable to function without them. She had tried, but it had proven impossible. The memories of her cold turkey attempts all too fresh in her mind. The cold sweat, shaking uncontrollably until she couldn't take it anymore. There had been so many nights when she had lay in her bed, curled in a ball sobbing with every fibre of her being she had physically exhausted herself. Erin gazed at her reflection and considered how much she had changed in five years. There were faint dark circles under her eyes. Her clothes were loose fitting where she had lost weight. Right now she felt completely drained, there was a heavy weight on her shoulders, bearing down on her. Guilt. Something that had eaten at her for five years. Make a deal with the devil and you better be prepared to spend time in hell. Hell would have been a vacation compared to where she had been. 
"Damnit Erin. You should have walked away this morning. You could get him killed" she muttered to herself. 
A sudden surge of panic came over her. The thought that Frank could get hurt because of her made her feel physically sick. Erin braced her hands on either side of the sink, taking long, slow deep breaths. She closed her eyes, Azharis voice violating her thoughts
I'll kill him. You know I have the resources to do it. He will die a slow painful death unless you disappear.
Erin grit her teeth, her eyes clamped tight. That voice, in her head. His voice, baiting her, mocking her. Always reminding her that he had the upper hand. 
She turned on the tap and cupped her hands under the ice cold water. Erin leaned over the sink and splashed the water over her face. The cold water made her feel slightly human again, but not much. It was going to take a miracle for that to happen. A heavy sigh escaped her lips. She grabbed a few paper towels and dried her face before throwing them in the trash. Running her right hand through her hair, she turned and walked out into the corridor back towards the ready room. 

Braddock sat down behind his desk and looked at Frank. Frank closed the office door and turned to his Captain.
"Do you think she'll be ok?" Braddock asked.
"She'll be fine" Frank said matter-of-factly. Braddock shook his head softly
"Frank. She doesn't look fine to me. The Erin I knew five years ago isn't the Erin I'm seeing right now".
"People change Captain. She's had a tough time but you heard her. She's ready for this" 
"I hope you're right Frank. At first I thought it was a good idea bringing Erin back onto this case. But after seeing her, I'm not so sure".
Frank walked over to the window, his fists clenching by his side, he turned back to Braddock. 
"Do you want me to tell her to go back home? You were the one who asked me to bring her here even though I said no. You were the one who pushed to bring her back onto this case and now your second guessing her ability to do her job? You might want to make your mind up Captain because your questions are beginning to make my head spin!" Frank snapped.
Braddock slammed both palms down on his desk, he pointed his left finger at Frank 
"Now you listen to me Frank. The Department wanted this case handled by the people who know Azhari and what he is capable of. I made a call, it wasn't an easy one. Erin just left this Department with no explaination or hint to where she was going. She just disappeared. This morning I had to make a tough decision and I made it. I made it because we need to catch Azhari and put him behind bars. I figure we have a better chance of that happening with you and Erin on the case. I just need to make sure that she is stable enough to handle this".
"She'll be fine" Frank replied as he opened the office door and walked out. 
Listening to Braddock talk about Erins departure, Frank felt as though he had been kicked in the gut. When Erin had left, she hadn't told anyone where she was going. He had gone to the ready room that morning and found the letter in his locker. He still had the letter at home. As much as her leaving him had hurt, he couldn't bring himself to throw it away. Jafo was in the ready room when Frank came out of the Captains office. He had changed out of his flight suit. Frank entered the ready room and went over to his locker. Jafo noted the cold atmosphere in the air. Bubba and Ski were next to enter the ready room
"Bubba seriously. There is no way that-" they both stopped and looked at Frank then Jafo. 
Jafo shrugged slightly and continued putting his gear away in his locker. Bubba and Ski silently moved over to their own lockers, Bubba cleared his throat softly
"Everything ok Frank?" he asked gently.
Frank slammed the door of his locker closed, the door shot back open with the force, he growled "I'm fine fellas. Just some old memories creeping back up".
The guys looked at one another, each one of them not exactly sure what to say. Bubba looked up and nudged Ski. Erin was standing at the door of the ready room. Jafo looked at her and cleared his throat 
"Right well. I'll see you guys in the morning" he mumbled. Bubba and Ski following suit, saying their goodbyes as they practically ran to the elevator. Erin waved slightly to them as they rushed out. 

Frank removed his leather jacket from his locker and pulled it on. He turned and looked at her. His heart skipped a beat, the strands framing her face were damp. There were small beads of water on her forhead. Erin walked into the ready room, she closed the door behind her. She had to tell him, there was not going to be a better moment than now. Before the situation progressed further. 
"Frank I-"
"Shh" he whispered. He was standing in front of her now, his hand cupping her chin softly. Erin brought her hand up, her palm slid into his, she squeezed it. Frank moved closer, his warm breath on her cheek
"Erin..." he whispered.
Erin closed her eyes. Her heard thundering in her ears. Her chest heaved slightly as her breathing became rapid. She swallowed hard. 
"Frank...please..." she pleaded. Franks lips brushed over her cheek, so soft. He trailed small airy kisses down the side of her mouth. Erin brought her palms up against Franks chest. His lips slid delicately against hers. It took every ounce of strength she could muster to step away from him. Frank opened his eyes and looked at her, concerned.
"What's wrong?"
"Frank I...We..." she was completely lost. She could still feel his lips on hers. Frank wrapped his arms around her and pulled her to him. He held her, his chin resting on her head. 
"You don't have to say anything. I just need to be close to you. I've missed you" Frank said softly.
Erin closed her eyes, a lump rising in her throat. She silently choked back the sob that was building in her chest. She wrapped her arms around him, her fingers gripping the soft leather of his jacket. A tear slid down her cheek. All she had wanted was to be in his arms and now she was. So why did she feel as though her entire world was falling apart?
Frank held her close. Erin, his Erin was here again. She was back, in his arms. This time, he would not let her go.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Wow springerlex I loved chapter five fantastic you van write! You really bring your characters to life for the reader. Chapter 6 is on it way right I can't wait.


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

Chapter Six is here folks!! Enjoy!!

Chapter Six

Wilshire Boulevard in Downtown Los Angeles was 15.83 miles long. The Boulevard contained many of the sky scrapers in Los Angeles that were built before the 1950's. It was one of the main arteries of the City. The full moon sat high above the Boulevard, it's light shining down reflecting off the buildings along with the street lights in the City of Angels. One of those buildings was 11000 Wilshire Boulevard. The prestegious Federal Building. It was in this building that Lawson and Oakes were burning the proverbial midnight oil. They have been extended every courtesy from the LA Field Office for their investigation and this included being able to access the database any time, day or night. Lawson had practically worn a hole in the carpet of the office they had been given access to. Oakes had noted that his young partner did not appreciate Miss Malones little speech earlier. Granted, he had been livid himself at the way he had been spoken to by a cop. However, he had buried his feelings and focused on his work. His young partner needed to learn to do the same if he was going to be a successful Agent. 
"Will you sit down. You're annoying the hell out of me with your pacing" Oakes snapped,
"She thinks she is so smart. So clever and the way she shot her mouth off!" Lawson countered. Oakes sighed and leaned back in the leather chair. Files were strewn over the desk in front of them. The majority of them contained Erins records from the LAPD and Astro Division. Lawson took his partners advice and sat down on the second chair, he leaned on the desk, his elbows braced firmly on the mahogany top.
"Well...we've been sitting here for four hours and all we know is that she was trained to fly by Chaney and whatever happened five years ago had her disappear pretty quickly. I still think there is something she isn't telling us about Azhari. She knows too much about him for someone who was on the case for a couple of months" 
"A lot can happen in a couple of months. People can turn pretty quickly if the price is right" Oakes mused. 
"You think she's with Azhari? Not a chance. We'd know about it" 
"Not necessarily. Azhari has the means and connections to do whatever he wants. That includes buying off a cop and making sure that they have no connection to him. Hell, she has me convinced that she can't stand Azhari. She's just a little too convincing for my tastes though" Oakes deduced. 
Lawson frowned before leaning back on his chair. His suit was slightly wrinkled, the material creasing more as he leaned back
"How do you want to play it then?" 
Oakes looked at his partner, his expression becoming serious
"Carefully...very carefully".

Making her wait was something her clients never did. Yelena was growing more impatient by the minute. Reklihr Azhari had left instructions with his men that she was to be brought to his penthouse and she was to wait there until he arrived. There had been no indication as to when that would be and this infuriated her. This little time wasting exercise could very well cost him more. It seemed as though Azhari had money to burn if he could afford to have her sitting around for several hours in his penthouse sipping champagne. She had had two glasses since getting off the plane. She liked to keep a clear head even when she was only being instructed of her job. This was highly irregular. Her clients tended not to meet her face to face. Preferring to do a telephone transfer of the money and sending her instructions in an envelope, usually with a photograph and timetable of her victims day to day activities. Azhari wanted the personal touch. He wanted to meet with her, to speak to her and deliver his instructions personally. That was perfectly fine with her, as long as he remembered to completely forget her when the job was done. Yelena walked over to the floor to ceiling window overlooking the City. She folded her arms across her chest. Somewhere out there was her victims. Unknowing that their lives would soon be coming to an end. She smirked, enjoying the power she had. Few people could take a life and feel absolutely no remorse for it. She tagged herself as one of those lucky few. Emotions were a sign of weakness. They made people sloppy and had no place anywhere. A small light in the distance caught her attention, as it came closer she realised that it was a helicopter. The sound of the rotor blades became louder and louder, it was landing on the roof of this building. Perhaps her wait was over. Was this the elusive Mr Azhari? Finally coming to tell her exactly what as going on and why she had been made to wait when it vexed her. The chopper landed, the engines remained running. Interesting, she thought. Yelena turned from the window and shifted her gaze to the elevator. The silver doors slid open and a man emerged. He was tall, six foot one she would guess. His lean frame moving gracefully, clad in a navy pin stripe suit and those shoes. They were Gucci if she was not mistaken. This man had taste, obviously this was Mr Azhari. With the grace of a dancer, Azhari moved over to her and smiled. His teeth perfect, his eyes a deep brown. His hair was swept back. Jet black locks reaching to his neck and no further. He took her hand and dipped his head, his lips brushed softly against the back of her hand. He looked at her from beneath his long black eyelashes
"Miss Andrei. Please accept my humblest apologies for keeping you for such an objectionable amount of time" he said tenderly. His accent was American. Polite and clear spoken. He let his thumb stroke her hand gently before letting it go. Azhari straightened up and looked down to Yelena. She raised her eyebrow at him
"Mr Azhari. As much as I appreciate your hospitality. May I remind you that I am here to do a job and I would prefer if I could get my job done as quickly as possible" her voice remaining calm and pleasant throughout. It did not do well to be aggressive with clients, however she made it clear from the beginning that she would not tolerate being messed about. 

Azhari bowed his head to Miss Andrei. He had expected such a greeting. It had been unexpected that he had not been there to meet her when she first arrived, however unavoidable. Azhari side stepped and gestured towards the elevator
"If you will accompany me, I will explain the changes to our plan and we can discuss the financial details on the helicopter Miss Andrei?" he waited for her to move before he followed her to the elevator. Miss Andrei had come highly recommended and with this mission, he needed the best. He could not afford to have something go wrong. He had a deadline to meet. They emerged on the roof. Azhari placed his hand on the small of Miss Andrei's back and ushered her towards the waiting Ranger. Once they were safely aboard, he handed her a headset with mic and placed his own on. He lifted his hand and signalled the pilot to take off. Once they were in the air he turned to Miss Andrei and smiled. He noted her unamused look and spoke through the mic
"My apologies for the sudden change Miss Andrei. However this is very important to my mission. I am quite willing to triple your fee if you will assist me in my venture" 
"What exactly is your venture Mr Azhari?" she asked. Her heart had quickened at the mention of her tripled fee. That would be more money than she had made on any job since she had begun. She turned her head and looked out the window, the City lights had long since disappeared and now there was nothing but darkness. They were now out over the desert. 
"There are many countries in the world Miss Andrei. A lot of them I have visited. There are organisations and companies out there who would happily see the United States wiped off the map. To cause such chaos and destruction that this super power would be brought to its knees. I plan on supplying those companies with the perfect weapon. Something this Country would never see coming. They will be powerless to stop it" Azhari explained.
"What sort of weapon are you talking about?" 
Yelena saw Azharis eyes practically light up at the question. He smirked and turned his head towards her, those brown eyes looking into hers
"Ohhh Miss Andrei. This is a weapon the likes of which has never been seen. Something so destructive and unique. It will put the fear of Allah into all those who hear it's name".
His words were spoken with such passion and certainty, Yelena felt a deep sense of intrigue and curiosity as to what sort of weapon could inspire such a statement. She spoke low into the mic. Asking the next logical question
"What is the name of the weapon?"
Azhari kept his gaze on her, his eyes burning in pride and excitement
"I call her my Midnight Angel".

The sun cast an orange glow over the City as it began to rise. Once again it promised to be another beautiful day. Her feet pounded on the side walk as she moved around the block heading back to Franks house. Insomnia was going to be her best friend for the forseeable future and as much as it had bothered her in the past. Right now she had more important things to contend with rather than her lack of sleep. Once again, Erin found herself thrust deep into an investigation involving Reklihr Azhari and she wasn't sure whether it was determination or fear driving her. Determination to keep her friends safe, fear of what could happen to them if she didnt do her job properly. In the months following her last departure from the Department, she had been plagued by dreams of Franks death. He had been shot, stabbed, the chopper he had been flying had been blown up. Each time she had shot up from bed in a cold sweat screaming his name, before spending days scouring the newspapers, just in case. It never crossed her mind what she would do if one morning she had opened the paper and he had been killed. She pushed that thought as far away as she could. That didn't bear thinking about. Erin jogged up the stairs to Franks front door and went inside. The aroma of fresh made coffee hit her the second she walked in the door. She had started the coffee before going on her run. She glanced at her watch, it was 5.28am. She had only been gone forty five minutes. Not bad, considering it had been more sprinting than jogging. Her grey shirt was clinging to her and soaked with sweat. She wiped her palms on her shorts as she walked into the kitchen. She chuckled softly as she realised he had not changed a thing in his apartment since she had been gone. His mugs were still in the same place they had always been. Sugar kept in the same cupboard, the same Frank she had left behind. Erin lifted a mug from the shelf and set it down in front of the coffee pot. She owed him an explaination, she knew that. It was difficult to start that conversation, she had tried last night but...the second his arms went around her. Get it together Erin, she thought. As she lifted the coffee pot and poured the black liquid into the mug, it occurred to her that Frank had not asked for an explaination. He had been quite content just having her back. That wasn't enough for her though. She had to tell him the truth...and soon. Frank rolled over in bed, emerging from a fantastic dream. He had her in his arms. Holding her close, feeling her body tight against his own. He hadn't wanted to wake up. He sat up, running his right hand through his hair. Coffee? Someone had made coffee. A small smile slipped onto his face when he realised that Erin was in the house. It felt like old times. She always woke up before him, put the coffee on before going for her run. Some things hadn't changed. Frank swung his legs over the bed and went through his house to the kitchen. There she was, standing at the counter in a damp grey shirt and black running shorts. He let out a long silent breath.
"Good run?" he asked, 
Erin turned, the coffee pot still in her hand, he looked...handsome. His hair was messed up from sleep. He stood a few feet from her in grey sweats and a white t-shirt. Erin nodded
"Yeah, it was good. Coffee?" she asked as she lifted the pot. 
"Please" Frank confirmed. 
Erin took another mug from the shelf and poured the coffee. She placed the pot back on the machine. Using her other hand, she lifted Franks mug and turned handing it to him. Frank took the mug, his fingers touching her hand. Erin suppressed a sigh, every time he touched her it was as though a jolt was going through her whole body. Frank felt it too. He sipped the coffee, the dark nectar slipping down his throat. She hadn't lost her touch when it came to making coffee. Erin put her mug down on the counter
I'm going to take a shower...unless you want to go in first?
No no it's ok. You go ahead Frank said softly. He sipped his coffee and went into the sitting room. He switched on the TV and flicked through to the News. 

The stream of water cascaded down her body, washing the sweat from her run away. Erin leaned her head back, letting the water soak her hair and face. She lifted the yellow bottle from the stand and poured a generous amount of the yellow liquid onto her hand. A blast of citrus scent filled the bathroom as she worked the shampoo through her hair. Her thoughts drifted to Frank and how she was going to tell him. She had to do it soon. Anything could happen in the next few days and if he found out from someone else, it would be awful. When she had finished her shower, she stepped out and wrapped the towel around her body. She dried and dressed quickly, preferring to get this talk over with as soon as possible. Erin padded out of the bathroom, barefoot. She put the dirty towel in the laundry and stopped by Franks guest bedroom to drop off her dirty clothes in her bag. Frank was sitting on the chair watching the TV, his coffee mug set on the table beside him. He turned, a small smile appearing on his face when he saw her
Feel better? he asked gently
Yeah. Much better she sighed. Well...it was now or never Can we talk?
Frank nodded and stood up. He motioned to the red sofa sitting just in front of the window. Erin walked over to the sofa and sat down. Frank sat down next to her, he brought his hand to her cheek 
What's up? 
Erin took a deep shaky breath. This speech had been rehersed a thousand times in the last twenty hours. Words failed her. The deep seeded fear that she could lose him over a stupid decision she had made five years ago.
Uhm. I'm not sure how to start this she whispered.
Hey Frank said softly You can tell me anything he traced his thumb across her lower lip. His eyes were intense. Focused on her. Erin swallowed hard and opened her mouth to speak. The soft chime of the door bell stopped her. Frank let out a small growl and looked towards the door. He stood up, removing his revolver from it's holster on the table and moved to the door
Who is it? 
Ski and Bubba the reply came. 
Frank turned the door knob and opened it. Ski came through the door first
Hey Frank
Bubba was right behind him
Morning Frank. Mind if we come in? he asked as he walked in. 
Ski turned, seeing Erin on the couch he smiled
Morning 
Morning Erin Bubba echoed.
Erin smiled and nodded softly
Morning guys she replied.
Frank closed the door and stepped into the sitting room. Ski sat down on the reclining chair, Bubba took a seat next to Erin on the sofa. 
Everything ok? he asked as his gaze moved to Ski and Bubba. 
Yeah. We figured there was safety in numbers. You know with Azhari wanting Erin and his threat against you Frank. We decided it would be better if we too you guys into work. So you had some protection in case there was an attack. It's better being safe than sorry. 
Frank looked at Erin, she had been desperate to talk to him and he wondered what was on her mind. He considered the chance that they could be attacked and going against what his heart wanted, which was to talk to Erin. He decided it would be better if they went with Ski and Bubba to Astro Headquarters. 
Ok guys. I just need to grab a shower...then we can head in when he had finished speaking. He moved his gaze to Erins and gave her a we'll talk later look. Erin nodded softly. Frank moved to his room to get his clothes before taking his shower. 

Erin stood up from the sofa
You guys want some coffee?
Ski nodded
Yeah. Thank's Erin Bubba replied. 
Erin went into the kitchen and poured two cups. She heard the guys whispering before they got up and came over towards the kitchen. 
We didn't interrupt you two...did we? Bubba asked quietly. 
Erin turned and shook her head
No...we were just uh, talking about old times she lied.
Ski slapped Bubbas bicep
See! I told you it was fine. You worry too much
I was being polite Bubba replied.
Erin lifted her hands up 
Guys...it's fine she grinned How do you take your coffee?.
Ski moved to the counter
I got it he began putting cream and sugar into the mugs. He grabbed both mugs and handed one to Bubba. Erin leaned against the counter. She folded her arms loosely across her chest. Frank had some fantastic friends, she thought. Friends willing to keep an eye on him and make sure she was safe. That at least made her feel slightly better given the circumstances. 
Penny for your thoughts? Skis voice disrupted her train of thought
Huh? Oh uhm I was just thinking that Franks really lucky to have you guys.
Ski smiled
Frank's a great guy. We'd do anything to help him
You too Erin. Any friend of Franks is a friend of ours Bubba retorted. 
Erin smiled 
Thanks guys. I appreciate that.
In a few days, she might just need all the friends she could get...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Springerlex, Fantastic chapter cant wait for the next one!!! :thumbup:

The end made me smile I love the saying 'A penny for your thoughts' feels homely :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bumping this to keep it going!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

*Life is hard when your in love.*

"Molly you are not going to marry Dominic your father sacked him for goodness sake what has happened to you first you cut your hair, then wanting a yapping poodle, now this I wont let this happen girl you mind my words." Ranted Mollys mother not letting molly get a word in on the subject.

"Mother I'm twenty years old, can you just wish me happy for once!" Molly yelled.

"Molly if you leave I'll pound your hide girl, now lay that table before your father come home right this second"

"Mother I wont sorry I'm marrying Dominic hes a good man!" Yelled Molly as pain radiated from her right eye after her mother slapped her with all the force of her anger, stunned tears ran down her face.

Molly ran our of the door hearing her mother scream.

"You'll come back here girl you ungrateful madam, you'll not make it out there alone! Wait till your father hears how you disobeyed your mother like this." Bang the door shut behind her.

Molly felt the cold air hit her burning cheeks as she breathed out the breath she was holding in. Molly steadied her racing heart and made her way out in to the street.

Cars whizzed past and neighbors chatted about their summer flower, and their next tea dates.

Molly felt a calm come over her, almost sparing her on to keep walking towards her dreams as she turned in to Dominic drive.

The sky turned dark as clouds blocked the sun, 
Molly ran for Dominic black front door and grabbed the huge knocker, whacking it agent the hard wood.

Bang! Bang! Bang! the sound danced around the house like a beating drums in an empty room......

Sorry It took a while for me to return to this thread, been a little under the weather. but I thought I would add a bit of creative writing here.:blushing:

Hope to read yours all soon.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

(i need)

i dont need you to patronise me;
to give me your **** and tell me 
'it's ok' and 'it'll get better'
when it obviously isn't and
you don't know for sure.

i dont need your murmers,
your whispers, your hugs
your apologies - 
for what they do to me
for what i do to myself or
for what i do to them.

i need you to
SHOUT THE **** BACK AT ME
to hit me
with your fists
and your
words
like i do to you.

i need the truth

like ive never heard it before

laid before me:

raw, open, painful, bleeding,
non-apologetic: seeping
into every wound,
like salted water - 
stinging.

i need your honesty
like you dont want to give it.
Like i should never have to hear.

For only then 
can i be completely
open
with myself.

i need you to retaliate.
shout the **** back at me
and use me
for yourself.

But i don't need you to patronise me;
to give me all that ****. Don't tell me 
'it's ok' or 'it'll get better'
when it's NEVER ok and
you wont know for sure.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

metame said:


> (i need)
> 
> i dont need you to patronise me;
> to give me your **** and tell me
> ...


Is that your own?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bullet said:


> Is that your own?


yeah, if it wasn't i'd have said who's it was. Why?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

anyone doing NaNoWriMo?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

metame said:


> anyone doing NaNoWriMo?


Ha! I was just talking about that on the course I am on I am not doing it i don't think, but it looks really interesting are you doing it

http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/sign_in


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Attempted it for the past 4 or 5 years so yeah


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

metame said:


> Attempted it for the past 4 or 5 years so yeah


Oh well done you!! How far did you get last time you tryed it.

What are the requirement of taking part I only heard about it yesturday briefly.

Good luck for this year


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Ive actually been keeping a work diary.. describing incidents that have happened on my ward. They make for interesting reading. Can I attach them as a file on here? Obviously names and places have been changed due to confidentiality.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Zayna said:


> Ive actually been keeping a work diary.. describing incidents that have happened on my ward. They make for interesting reading. Can I attach them as a file on here? Obviously names and places have been changed due to confidentiality.


All works of creative writing is welcome here. ( I think)

Sure do you have drop box if you don't down load it drag your work into it and then click left click onto the file you would like to put up click on get link and you can just copies the link onto here. 

https://www.dropbox.com/

or

copy and past it into the box.

Hope your well, Katie.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I had arrived to start my morning shift and already there was a police van by the back gate; hes pretty violent, weve been fighting with him one police officer warned. So there we all are, lined up by the back door, ready for action while the policeman slides open the back of the van. This guy climbs slowly out. Hes young, only in his 20s and dressed in baggy ¾ length trousers, no shoes or teeshirt. He is also handcuffed. He doesnt say a word, just looks at us. Pete the charge nurse touches his shoulder; Hi Stewart, Im Pete, this is a hospital ok mate, and were going to take care of you ok? Stewart just nods and follows us wordlessly through to the ward. Normally new patients are taken into the ICA to be searched but the ICA is being used by another disturbed individual so we take Stewart through to the accessible bedroom. Stewart doesnt say a word while we search him then remove his handcuffs. We ask him to sit on the bed, which he does and tell him to wait in his room while we hand over.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart watches us leave, still not saying a word, he remains sitting on the bed. I return to the nursing office to throw away my gloves and take a slug of my now lukewarm coffee, when I look up Stewart has left the bed area and is walking across the ward. I go out to him. Everything alright Stewart I ask. Im fine thank you he answers politely before walking towards the main door and attempting to open it. When he finds it locked he turns and with no warning whatsoever he lunges at James, one of the nursing assistants and punches him hard in the head. Poor James stumbles back against the wall in a daze and Stewart goes in for another punch. I let out a yell and grab one of Stewarts arms while my colleague Ben grabs the other. Stewart is a big man and immediately starts struggling and hearing shouts two other colleagues rush to help. One grabs an arm off me and we shout at Stewart to get to the floor, he continues to struggle screaming f**k the IRA at the top of his lungs. Amidst all the flailing around I end up on the floor and the next thing Stewart plus 4 of my colleagues, all of them hefty men, are falling on top of me. Somehow I manage to struggle free and restrain one of Stewarts legs. There are 5 of us trying to contain him and failing so someone -I cant remember who- pulls an alarm. By the time the other units arrive for backup we have some control. Stewart is pinned to the floor but screaming at the top of his lungs and occasionally letting out an animal like roar. He is clearly very, very unwell. We have to jab him on the spot but because he is fighting so hard the IM takes a long time to work.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Presently he starts to relax a little so we get him to his feet and still holding his arms escort him to the ICA, having evicted the previous tenant. By the time we arrive he is fighting again and we all end up falling into a heap on the bed and restraining him there for a further 30 minutes. Pete, the charge nurse is crouched at Stewarts head; Stewart you need to calm down mate, you cant go attacking my staff. Stewart apologises and swears he is now calm. Slowly carefully we release our hold and back slowly to the door warning Stewart that if he attempts to get off the bed we will take him down again. Stewart remains laying quietly on the bed. We put him on a 2-1 (two staff to remain with him at all times) as we have seen now what he is capable of. After screaming f**k the IRA a few more times, loud enough to make us jump out of our skins he settles to sleep.
It takes several weeks to nurse Stewart back to some semblance of normality. He remains on a 2-1 for some time, and then straight to 15 minute obs as we decide its far too dangerous to have just one member of staff alone with him. He proves to be quite a pleasant young man, intelligent and easy to talk to, just deeply disturbed. He attacks several members of staff during his stay, injuring two but gradually the attacks grow less frequent. Even so Stewart is proving to be too disturbed and unpredictable so is transferred to another secure unit for further care.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

My first bit of writing... it's not really creative as it really happened although I have changed names etc.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Zayna said:


> My first bit of writing... it's not really creative as it really happened although I have changed names etc.
> 
> Let me know what you think!


Zayna

Wow that so sad and yet it sound like you have a hard job, but one worth doing right!

It reads like creative writing from a life experience you could write a book braced on your life there inspiring others.

Its def therapeutic to write stuff in a diary I do all the time.

It was interesting to read.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

its really interesting.
your job sounds amazing.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks guys.. i have more... i do love my job


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Annie is a lady in her late 20s who has been brought down from one of the open wards as they are unable to manage her. She arrives in a wheelchair, terrified and crying. She can walk the nurse with her explains she just doesnt want to right now. We take Annie to the ICA and introduce ourselves before asking Annie if she would like anything to drink, Annie doesnt answer, just stares into space. We decide to leave a nurse with her for the time being so Mary, one of the staff nurses stations herself in the doorway of the ICA and attempts to engage with Annie. Annie doesnt talk, just cries or stares into space. After about 30mins she climbs out of the wheelchair and walks around the room, examining every inch of it. Then she stands in front of Mary and without saying a word strips to her underwear. Despite encouragement she will not put her clothes back on. Mary summons help and she and another nurse managed to get Annies clothes back on, within seconds she has removed them again. Annie is becoming quite agitated by this stage and is refusing medication so it is decided that she will have to be IMd. In the meantime two staff members should remain with her. They persuade Annie to get into bed and rest which she does and all seems well the next thing the alarms are sounding. I run to the room to find Annie being restrained on the floor by the two nurses that were left with her. She keeps grabbing us and trying to kiss us one explains we need to IM her now. Mary, who is in charge of the shift goes to draw up the IM while myself and my two colleagues get Annie onto the bed and put her on her front, ready for the IM. She is relatively calm until Mary attempts to administer the IM, then she goes berserk, clawing at us, spitting and trying to bite. It takes 4 of us to hold her down while Mary gives her the injection. Once its done we cover Annie with a blanket and back away, hoping that she will sleep. My colleague Linda and I station ourselves by the door just in case. Within 5 minutes Annie is up. She strips naked again then her behaviour becomes even more bizarre, after urinating on the floor she lays on the bed and begins to masturbate (we quickly stop her) she then crawls into a corner and sits there making howling, groaning noises and pulling the most grotesque faces, she doesnt utter a word, its almost like she is possessed. My shift finishes at 10 so I head off, leaving Annie in the hands of the night staff. When I return to work in the morning Annie is asleep but apparently has been awake for most of the night, urinating all over the room, trying to masturbate and kiss and inappropriately touch staff members. She still isnt speaking. Annie is still in a very confused state upon waking but we manage to keep her clothes on throughout the shift, which is progress and over the next week she comes on in leaps and bounds. By day 4 she is communicating and engaging well with ward activities. She even starts to have visitors. She will be transferred back to the Open ward shortly, and if she continues to progress she will be discharged back to the community. She plans to become a nurse one day she told me. She has no recollection of when she first came in.. but I guess thats a good thing!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

what's IM'ing?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

intra muscular... its when we have to jab somebody in the bottom to calm them down.. not nice but it has to be done sometimes


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ahhh ok. i should have know that, sorry


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

It's amazing how the world's entwined
we see it all through half closed eyes - 
know it's there, but dare not look
rose-tinted glasses our disguise.
We hide ourselves within our pain,
keep our eyes focused on the ground
so we can claim our ignorance
by refusing to just look around;
we decline the fact that what we do
affects much more than we can see
for we just cannot understand
such innocent complexity


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

is no-one writing recently?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Buddy

There is a westie
Buddy is his name
Buddy is a puppy
Belongs to me
Born on 2 august
Breeder said he was 10 weeks old when we got him
We worked it out
He was about 12 weeks old
I brought him home
He was scared at first
Now look at him
This little terrier
My west highland White terrier
So playful now
Playing tuggy
We have the toilet accidents
But getting better
Such a loveable dog
So loyal to me
Never leaves my side
Follows me everywhere
buddy sit
He sits and gets a treat
Spend, good boy
Is what I say when he goes to the toilet outside 
And gets a treat
It's picking up after him
That's the hard part
Oh poo bag let me chew it mummy
No Buddy it's to pick up your poop
Not to play with
Chewing my slippers
Even my socks and clothes and newish shoes
I love my Buddy
My little westie Buddy.

Copyright Danielle. Posted on 5/11/2012.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Inspired by hearing a tragic tale of a family that lost their 6 year old son and my FILs fight through terminal cancer, I have penned this poem.

Conflicts of Christmas

As you're wrapping up your presents, think of Santa on his sleigh.
As you're ordering your turkey, thinking lunch on the big day.
As you party in the evenings, as life is one "hooray".
Just take a little minute, for those who aren't that way.

I see there can be upset with the people that I meet.
I see sadness, pain and sorrow in every shopping street.
I see heartache through the baubles, as the lights go out in me.
Why can't you see I'm grieving as you flaunt your Christmas tree.

I think of poor families that have lost a precious child.
I think of beaten women who feel the need to hide.
I think of pensioners in poverty who struggle with the cold.
Yet, you enjoy your pudding, for you are not yet old.

I hear of awful war zones, of peoples lives in fear.
I hear of people starving, as food is just too dear.
I hear of those with cancer, fading before our eyes.
Yet, you enjoy the party, eating your mince pies.

I don't mean to be hurtful, as joy is great, it's true.
But at this time of giving, think of those with less than you.
I want you to enjoy yourself, to have a lot of fun.
But think of those this year, who miss a brother or a son.

Christmas is a celebration, a time to value what we have.
So take a minute everyone, to take stock and be glad.
Value all your loved ones as they are your best gift.
Presents are quite worthless, when there's people that are missed.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that hits a chord. We lost my grandad on the 13th december few years ago, his funeral was the 23rd december that year.
Then 2 years ago my nana's brother dropped dead on christmas day


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's beautiful, Space Chick! 

It's one of the reasons I really don't like this time of year. All the happiness and festivities just remind me of the people who I've loved and lost. I hope those who still have their loved ones around them appreciate what they have.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> That's beautiful, Space Chick!
> 
> It's one of the reasons I really don't like this time of year. All the happiness and festivities just remind me of the people who I've loved and lost. I hope those who still have their loved ones around them appreciate what they have.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump. ............


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*Living With Dogs.

I have every good and just reason why I should turn away from this life and live with dogs.
I've often watched them and seen how placid they are.
How comfortable they appear in each other's company.
Rarely do they fall out and when they do,
Their disagreements are always short lived.
Never do they harbour or incubate revenge or hatred.
The white dog does not discriminate against the black dog.
The young dog doesn't disrespect the old dog
And the old dog doesn't protest about the younger dogs antics.
Dogs do not feel the need to kneel to another or their kind who lived centuries before.
They do not whine about life either.
They do not make me sick discussing their duties to man 
Nor do they lie awake in the dead of night weeping for their sins.
And I know not one who is plagued by the fever of owning material things.

I have every good and just reason why I should turn away from this life and live with dogs. *


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I write poetry, but haven't done much lately.
Here's one I wrote about Gigrin Farm....


Gigrin Farm. 

This place in Wales is what they need, 
They fly here from miles around, 
A farm which suppliments their feed, 
The Farmer throws food on the ground. 

Swooping and diving, in they fly, 
Grabbing the food between their feet, 
Then up they go into the sky, 
Such a hard won ration, to eat. 

One of the most awesome sights, 
Something I'd never seen before, 
Literally hundreds of Red Kites, 
So many I couldn't keep score. 

And this I must also say, 
A never to be forgotten day.

Val.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump ............


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Originally Posted by katie200 View Post
Ths is something I wrote on the course, I took a few weeks ageo they put it on there wall, if anyone wants to read it.
Creative writing story written by a student from writingclasses.co.uk


well i read your story ^^^^and just one criticism ,when you write about horses you reall must spell main as mane

you gottta be kidding me, i was capitivated from the start, would defo read the second chatper, you got it all,..inventiveness,style,momentum,


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ive not written anything for a long time, if i start to write one now i would prob lose some people as friends :lol:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Bump ............


What were you doing up so early/late.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

smudgiesmummy said:


> ive not written anything for a long time, if i start to write one now i would prob lose some people as friends :lol:


Oh,go on!! Write one.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Yeah, I'd be interested. I've never written anything for 40-odd years, when I forged notes from my mam asking that I be excused PE, but I'd like to have a go.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Valanita said:


> What were you doing up so early/late.


Posting in my sleep, I think?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Valanita said:


> Oh,go on!! Write one.


lol maybe i will one day soon


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> Originally Posted by katie200 View Post
> Ths is something I wrote on the course, I took a few weeks ageo they put it on there wall, if anyone wants to read it.
> Creative writing story written by a student from writingclasses.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thank you that mean a lot. And Ahh did I miss spell mane, back to editing it for me  was it the 'Finding Destiny prologue' you read or the one I had up first? As its now swapped with my prologue to my novel now. 

Thank you for reading it.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

If anyone want to read it this is my prologue to the novel I been working on lately- Creative writing story written by a student from writingclasses.co.uk   

I really been liking reading the poems on here been catching up.... Your all really great at them..


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi katie ,it was the first one you had up with lexy and her child ,they had escaped a violent relationship and then met a stranger on a train/bus? who wanted her to pretend to be his wife to please his mother, it left me really wanting to read the next chapter,..im one to talk about typing mistakes i just noticed i spelt "really" as "reall" , nice to hear you are still writing ,would love to read the next chapter  i do love horses too


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> hi katie ,it was the first one you had up with lexy and her child ,they had escaped a violent relationship and then met a stranger on a train/bus? who wanted her to pretend to be his wife to please his mother, it left me really wanting to read the next chapter,..im one to talk about typing mistakes i just noticed i spelt "really" as "reall" , nice to hear you are still writing ,would love to read the next chapter  i do love horses too


Ahh I see what one your on about I have been working on that piece its a shortish story I will send you the other half so you can see how it end. I'm planning to write an other short pieces loosely related to this one at some point. :yesnod: I'm terrible for spellings at times. But working on getting it right.  me too


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

The fish plight


Now silent,sleeping metal giants,
still red ,living, rusting ,blood red it seems,
a vivid reminder of the dying giants of the oceans
huge, blue and green. 

Now silent...how long...before once more
the colour of a paler hue creeps up on our shore?

Still silent...whilst we sleep
sea monsters slicing and dysoning
our seas with their horrible hoovers
sucking our earths blood
in their dark greedy manouvers.

Ever silent mission to kill...
krill, tiny creatures that feed the whale
are now fed the same fate
for once again the decks are painted, tainted,
pink...the blood of the krill
is on our plate,
in our kitchens,medicines, our beloved pets dinner....

who's the winner?
in this fishy tale
not the hungry penguin or the weary whale.

All this greed 
where does it lead
everything suffers 
when we take more than we need


miss margaret.aka -moggiemum 19/07/13



this poem was inspired by huge fearnely whittingstall programme and campaign "the fish plight", i remembered a scene in the documentary , the huge whaleing boats rusting on the sands revieved once more to fish this time for the increasingly popular krill, which incidently is part of the whales staple diet. 

also inspired to print my poem here...thanks to jetsmum and katie x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Moggiemum- Wow I loved you poem, it had a lot of emotion to it. It really struck a cord with me. You are talented at poems I really enjoyed reading it.
Thanks for sharing. 
Can't wait to read to read your next one.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

_My contribution _

Tracey sat at the easel beside the bay window of her bedroom, her eyes shifting from the beach scene far below her, to her attempts to capture it in watercolour. It had been 3 weeks since she'd left Colin, and now she was back at home, with her parents until she could make alternative arrangements. She couldn't stay here, as big as the house was, she felt stifled with her overprotective mother and her attempts to match-make her with their new neighbour. Urgh! Just the thought of Jack "getting to know her a bit better" made her cringe.

Paintbrush held aloft in her right hand, Tracey again scrutinized the painting, but try as she might, she couldn't pinpoint exactly what it was that was wrong with the painting. Far below her, on the sands, a solitary dog walker braved the freezing temperatures as he walked along the shore, his two dogs dancing around him, barking with excitement as he laughed delightedly at them. A ball launcher and its ball was rested on his shoulder, and it was this toy that was sending the dogs into an excited frenzy. Tracey allowed herself to fall back against the back of the chair, her arm slowly coming to rest on the arm of the chair, and watched the walker and his dogs, wondering if her knight in shining armour would come and rescue her before Jack's clumsy attempts at small talk made her throttle him.

The hazy sunshine held no warmth as it cast long, weak shadows of the trio as the walker, with a sudden flick of his wrist, released the ball flying through the air. The dogs immediately turned tail and sprinted after the ball, their feet kicking loose sand behind them as their barking and the sound of their owner laughing happily at them drifted up to Tracey on the cold, still air.

A gentle tap on the door brought Tracey from her reverie, and she turned her head in that direction, but even before she had time to invite the person in, her mother's head was popping through the gap between the door and its frame.
"Oh! You're painting. That's good", Miriam said as she invited herself in and plonked down on the edge of the bed. "Let all your emotions out in watercolour - nothing better. Release all the grief".

_That's enough for now. More later. _


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> _My contribution _
> 
> Tracey sat at the easel beside the bay window of her bedroom, her eyes shifting from the beach scene far below her, to her attempts to capture it in watercolour. It had been 3 weeks since she'd left Colin, and now she was back at home, with her parents until she could make alternative arrangements. She couldn't stay here, as big as the house was, she felt stifled with her overprotective mother and her attempts to match-make her with their new neighbour. Urgh! Just the thought of Jack "getting to know her a bit better" made her cringe.
> 
> ...


Tracey bit back her reply. There was no love lost between her and Colin, nothing to grieve for, but it was pointless arguing with her mother. It had been a wasted two years of her life, living with a lying, cheating scumbag who she now realised, wasn't worth a minute of her time. Oh yes, he'd been a charmer, with his dazzling smile and deep brown eyes that made you melt like warm chocolate in their gaze, but he hadn't looked at her that way since That Woman had moved in across the road from them. 
"You were together for two years, darling. That was a long time... Oh, Tracey! I do wish you'd talk to me. Or to Evan - you were always close to Evan".

That was true. Tracey and her older brother Evan doted on each other, but by the mere mention of his name, Tracey knew her mother would be targeting him with her questions too, hoping that if she didn't confide in her mother, she'd at least confide in her brother.
"I'm making some scones, dear! Would you like me to keep you a couple? Jack's coming over later", Miriam continued.
"In that case, I'll pass, thanks" Tracey replied, smiling sweetly.
"My dear! You talked! That's wonderful. Now, are you sure I can't keep you back a couple of scones? You know you love my scones". Tracey rolled her eyes and turned her head back to the window and the scene below it, hoping he mother would get the hint and go back to her baking. Her mother was excellent at baking and the thought of freshly baked scones was highly tempting, but Tracey knew it was another ploy to get her and Jack alone. The dog walker was long gone by now, and she wondered idly if he had an interfering mother like she did, or if it were just him and his dogs. 
"OK, my dear! I get the message. You want to be alone. I'll leave you to your painting. Just remember though, darling", Miriam continued as she tucked a stray strand of hair behind Tracey's ear, "You know where I am if you ever do want to talk, and you have a home here for as long as you need it". With that, Miriam left, closing the door gently behind her and leaving Tracey staring at her aghast, her mouth agape. She knew her mother loved her, but she wasn't usually the affectionate motherly woman Tracey had desperately wanted or needed her to be...

_That's enough from me. This is part of a whole chapter, which I think might be a bit too long, even for a writer's group _


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

You can't stop there. I want to know what happened & to read the rest of it.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

e


Valanita said:


> You can't stop there. I want to know what happened & to read the rest of it.


Theres some more to the story but I have a bad case of writers block atm - mainly caused by too many ideas running around my head and not knowing which one to run with. It might even include the dog walker on the beach 

Glad someone's enjoying it tho.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> e
> 
> Theres some more to the story but I have a bad case of writers block atm - mainly caused by too many ideas running around my head and not knowing which one to run with. It might even include the dog walker on the beach
> 
> Glad someone's enjoying it tho.


I know the feeling, I have writers block as well. Haven't written a serious poem for ages.:rolleyes5:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Valanita said:


> I know the feeling, I have writers block as well. Haven't written a serious poem for ages.:rolleyes5:


Bloody murder! :rolleyes5: I've managed to write some more to that story in its original format on my computer since posting those 2 snippets on here, but it's just adding bits to the Prologue (I'm cheating slightly as the one I'm posting on here is Chapter 2 ) but even so, I haven't been into MS Word for months to work on the story, so it's good that I'm getting something back I suppose.

If that makes sense :crazy:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes it makes sense.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just for you, Val,



LinznMilly said:


> Tracey bit back her reply. There was no love lost between her and Colin, nothing to grieve for, but it was pointless arguing with her mother. It had been a wasted two years of her life, living with a lying, cheating scumbag who she now realised, wasn't worth a minute of her time. Oh yes, he'd been a charmer, with his dazzling smile and deep brown eyes that made you melt like warm chocolate in their gaze, but he hadn't looked at her that way since That Woman had moved in across the road from them.
> "You were together for two years, darling. That was a long time... Oh, Tracey! I do wish you'd talk to me. Or to Evan - you were always close to Evan".
> 
> That was true. Tracey and her older brother Evan doted on each other, but by the mere mention of his name, Tracey knew her mother would be targeting him with her questions too, hoping that if she didn't confide in her mother, she'd at least confide in her brother.
> ...


She was still staring at the closed door of her room when she heard someone knock on the front door and an irritatingly familiar, high pitched voice squeaked out a Hiya. _Oh No_! Tracey groaned.

Hi Jack! Staying for tea? _No! Oh no! Please no_! Tracey inwardly begged, a look of pure horror written on her face, dont encourage him to stay. We have scones? _Oh boy_! Tracey slumped back in her chair. Scones were Jacks favourite, and despite having first refusal, Tracey had no doubt Miriam The Matchmaker had baked them especially for his arrival. Ooh! Yes please, Jacks happy voice drifted up to her. Hows Tracey? _Fine, thanks. Now go home_, Traceys inner voice replied. Miriams voice took on a concerned edge Still the same, poor love. _Theres nothing poor about me_! Traceys inner voice screamed. _Why cant you accept that I hate Colin_? Ill go and see how she is. _Ooh! Great_! Traceys sarcastic inner voice responded as Jack clomped his way up the stairs. How delightfully boring!

In no time at all, Jack was banging on the door loudly enough to wake the dead. 
Im not deaf, Jack! Tracey shouted irritably. Jack peeked around the door, before coming in fully and staring at her in bewilderment. How did you know it was me?! He asked. Tracey couldnt stop herself.
Gee! I dunno! Maybe Im psychic! She replied sarcastically. Jack sat down with an unnecessarily loud sigh. Hands on his knees, he sat staring at Tracey for a few moments, while Tracey resolutely continued painting, hoping against hope that if he could see she was busy, Jack would take the hint and leave.
How are you, today, dear? Jack enquired, with another heavy sigh.
Fine, thank you. Is that all? Tracey replied, hoping hed get the message. No such luck. 
Ah! Painting! Thats good! A good, safe way to let your emotions run through into art Tracey looked at him for the first time. Did my mother tell you to say that? She asked him. Jack looked genuinely puzzled. No, my love. Why? Did she say the same? Tracey considered replying that it was almost word for word what her mother had said less than thirty minutes previously but thought better of it. After all, that was dangerously close to engaging in conversation with a man she considered as having all the personality of a dish cloth.
Something like that, she muttered instead.
You know  If you ever need to talk  Jack hinted.
I have family and friends to talk to Jack, I dont need you.
Oh, I know you have them but
Im not interested Jack, Tracey told him, cutting him off. Now, if you dont mind, Id like to get on with my painting.
Oh! Of course! I understand! If it's OK with you, I could just sit here and watch you.
No you bloody can't! Tracey snapped. Ive tried to put it nicely. Ive tried to be polite, but I really just want to be on my own with my painting. Now get out! Jack looked affronted.
No need to shout, he said, before getting up and leaving. Tracey stared at the painting as the door closed behind him.
I need to get out of here, she muttered.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Wow Linzimilly your story is great can't wait to read more.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Wow Linzimilly your story is great can't wait to read more.


Thanks Katie.  This is the latest version of a story I wrote in my teens and early 20s. Must say it's better written than the original,  but thanks to writer's block, I've only got 3 chapters fully written (one of which is the Prologue) and it's already deviating so far from the original story that there's very little to link them, so even I don't know where it's going yet  

But, posting that chapter on here is helping my WB. I managed to write about 3/4 of a page yesterday (that's 3/4 of a page more than I've written all year ), and I'm busy writing some more atm... won't be for much longer though, because I have work soon.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Thanks Katie.  This is the latest version of a story I wrote in my teens and early 20s. Must say it's better written than the original,  but thanks to writer's block, I've only got 3 chapters fully written (one of which is the Prologue) and it's already deviating so far from the original story that there's very little to link them, so even I don't know where it's going yet
> 
> But, posting that chapter on here is helping my WB. I managed to write about 3/4 of a page yesterday (that's 3/4 of a page more than I've written all year ), and I'm busy writing some more atm... won't be for much longer though, because I have work soon.


Well done for getting more written. I know writing block sucks I had some of that when writing my first draft of my novel. But I find if I read quotes help or rough writing any old thing on a piece of paper for ten mins clear me mind. Add another character with a problem can help. Or listening to the first million words podcast. Get me in the writing mood. :yesnod:

Wow that amazing you wrote it in your teens you should be really proud of your self. I could never write like that in my teens. 
What typer writer are you? Are you a planner or go with the flow type. I'm a go with the flow I never know how any thing ends till it does haha.

Good luck with your writing.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Well done for getting more written. I know writing block sucks I had some of that when writing my first draft of my novel. But I find if I read quotes help or rough writing any old thing on a piece of paper for ten mins clear me mind. Add another character with a problem can help. Or listening to the first million words podcast. Get me in the writing mood. :yesnod:
> 
> Wow that amazing you wrote it in your teens you should be really proud of your self. I could never write like that in my teens.
> What typer writer are you? Are you a planner or go with the flow type. I'm a go with the flow I never know how any thing ends till it does haha.
> ...


Aw, thanks :blush:

I go with the flow, but at the same time I (usually, haha) have an idea in mind as to where I want the story to go. I've never been one for brainstorming, although I tried that too, to try and focus where I wanted the story to go, or to get to better grips with the characters.

I've written short stories throughout, but then I invented Tracey, and the love of her life (who for the moment shall remain secret ), started off with short stories involving them and in the end consolidated all those chapters into a novel. Then started to work on the sequel which was much better written than the first - got that finished, and ... hit a mental brick wall, really. :blink:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Aw, thanks :blush:
> 
> I go with the flow, but at the same time I (usually, haha) have an idea in mind as to where I want the story to go. I've never been one for brainstorming, although I tried that too, to try and focus where I wanted the story to go, or to get to better grips with the characters.
> 
> I've written short stories throughout, but then I invented Tracey, and the love of her life (who for the moment shall remain secret ), started off with short stories involving them and in the end consolidated all those chapters into a novel. Then started to work on the sequel which was much better written than the first - got that finished, and ... hit a mental brick wall, really. :blink:


Ha! Me too go with the flow mine started as a short story then I started adding to it and before I know it it was a full novel. I tried brainstorming and the Dan well seven point plot thing on you tube but just following Alex down his path was more for me. 
I am writing a novel loosely related to this one at some point with some other characters from it.
Tracy sound intriguing  short story are great to start with or even scenes that you want to add depending how you like to write.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Ha! Me too go with the flow mine started as a short story then I started adding to it and before I know it it was a full novel. I tried brainstorming and the Dan well seven point plot thing on you tube but just following Alex down his path was more for me.
> I am writing a novel loosely related to this one at some point with some other characters from it.
> * Tracy sound intriguing * short story are great to start with or even scenes that you want to add depending how you like to write.


Tracey was the problem with the original draft, so, whilst I appreciate you didn't know my earlier work, it's somewhat surprising to hear someone call her intriguing. At least I know the modifications to her character profile are working, so thanks for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

_Just been messing about, getting some words on paper. This isn't part of the book ... yet:_ 

The next morning, Tracey woke up at dawn. Unable to sleep, and with breakfast still hours away yet, she showered and dressed, then crept out of her bedroom. The rest of the household were still asleep, sounds of snoring and of someone murmuring incoherently in their sleep muffled by the closed doors of her brother's and parents bedroom as she descended the stairs. The family's cat, Oscar, had just settled down for a nap, and stirred as she pulled open the living room door. Pulling himself into a reluctant sitting position, the ginger cat fixed her with a steady, almost accusatory gaze as she lifted the front door key from its hook.
"It's OK Os - I'm not going far", she whispered, shrugging her coat on as she thrust her feet into her shoes. Still the cat watched her intently, green eyes boring into her blue ones. Tracey bent down to stroke his head and the cat purred, rubbing his face in her hand. "Good boy, Oscar", Tracey praised, "You stay here now. I won't be long". Closing the living room door behind her, Tracey braced herself against the anticipated biting cold air as she opened the front door and let herself out.

The air was still and the beach deserted as she closed the front door quietly behind her. The tide hadnt long gone out and the sand was still saturated after being submerged in sea water all night. Tracey chose to go for a walk along the cliff tops, thinking through what she intended to do now as she strolled through the long grass. Light from the dawn was creeping towards her from behind, the sun still too low in the sky to cast any shadows, while the sky ahead of her was still dark. Clouds hung low and heavy in the sky in front of her and in the distance, the light from streetlamps seemed to hang in mid-air, their posts too thin and too dark to be seen from this distance, while the occasional light glowed in houses' windows. Tracey vaguely wondered if shed ever have to be up this early and prepare for work. Would she even ever have her own house? She didnt want to burden her parents for any longer than necessary, and she wasnt sure how much longer she could carry on rebuffing Jacks unwanted attention.

About two miles from the house, Tracey found a bench and slowly sat down, watching the distant sea as the waves rushed up the shoreline then retreated back into the water. Above her, gulls whirled in the air, their plaintiff cries carrying on the still, cold air. How long she sat there, she was never able to determine afterwards, but as she sat there, watching the shore and listening to the gulls, she was filled with a sense of peace.

Suddenly, far below her, the sounds of barking reached her from the beach and Tracey leaned forward curiously. There in the distance was the same dog walker and his dogs shed seen yesterday, heading towards her as though sent by the dawn itself. By now, the sky above her was grey and the sand was damp instead of saturated. The trio were mere silhouettes as the dogs chased each other along the shoreline and up the beach, then turning round and sprinting back towards their owner. As Tracey watched, the smaller one wheeled in close to its owner, turned suddenly and trotted alongside its owner, while the larger, thinner one carried on running behind and away from its comrades. Tracey was just about to yell out a warning, unsure as to whether or not the owner would hear her, when the dog turned in a large, graceful curve and raced back to its owner and playmate. Tracey smiled. No doubt the owner had expected his dog to do that.

Suddenly aware of the cold, Tracey stood up and headed for home. Breakfast would be ready soon, and she had figured out what to do with her day.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hi LinznMilly. 

I loved your next install meant. I could just see that scene in my mind the sky the man walking his dogs. I'm now wondering who he is? Does he become a bigger part of Tracey's life? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Hi LinznMilly.
> 
> I loved your next install meant. I could just see that scene in my mind the sky the man walking his dogs. I'm now wondering who he is? *Does he become a bigger part of Tracey's life*?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thank you, and you're welcome  I was just playing around with it last night. I got as far as Tracey creeping out of the house and going for a walk, but I couldn't decide whether or not to have her walking along the beach or along the cliffs :crazy: so I slept on it and worked on the rest this morning.

The man and his dogs - well ... it's looking that way, isn't it?  In the original drafts, the hero didn't have pets, but then Tracey's family didn't live on top of a cliff overlooking the sea, either :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Miriams initial response was one of pride.
My daughter, she gushed, helping out the needy and desperate. Tracey resisted the temptation to role her eyes.
They dont like being thought of as needy or desperate, Mother, she reproved her, And besides, its only until I can get paid employment The employment agency told me voluntary work was a good way to get noticed if you dont have any previous work experience. Miriams jaw dropped in an involuntary gape.
But, darling! You dont need to work! You have us!
I wont have you and dad forever though, Mother, and, besides, Id rather make my own way in the world. I dont want to be thought of as a lady of leisure  theres much more to life than that.
Theres much more to life than working, too, Miriam retorted. Besides, what if Colin's still looking for you? Surely you don't want to harass you? Tracey had thought of that and taken it into account.
Its a possibility, yes, Mother. But then, he could find me here, too. What do you want me to do? Turn into a hermit? Become a prisoner and wither away to nothing? _Let him win_?
No  not exactly Just  You could always go out anytime you like Im sure Jack would be happy to escort you. _I bet he would_, Tracey said to herself. Not. Happening, mother, so forget it.
You could do worse than Jack Hunter, dear, Miriam hinted.
I know. I did. And I know I can do much better than him, too. With that, Tracey stormed out of the living room and up to her bedroom. Flinging herself into her chair, she stared again at the still-unfinished painting of the beach. A little blue and black blob with brown and white streaks beside it portrayed the dog walker and his dogs and as she let her mind drift, Tracey imagined him turning round and gazing up at her bedroom window, smiling at her. She wondered who he was - was he as carefree in general as he had been less than twenty four hours before? Was there a Mrs Dog Walker?

_That's the end of that chapter_


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you, and you're welcome  I was just playing around with it last night. I got as far as Tracey creeping out of the house and going for a walk, but I couldn't decide whether or not to have her walking along the beach or along the cliffs :crazy: so I slept on it and worked on the rest this morning.
> 
> The man and his dogs - well ... it's looking that way, isn't it?  In the original drafts, the hero didn't have pets, but then Tracey's family didn't live on top of a cliff overlooking the sea, either :smilewinkgrin:


Well I look forwards to finding out.  it's true with each draft some parts do change. I thought your end to your chapter was really great. Can't wait to read more.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

bump -------------


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Bump...............


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Gone a bit quiet on this thread, needs a sticky maybe?

*Forgotten Library 
*
There, on shelves lie never read, 
Novelists and children's books, 
Forgotten poets now long dead, 
In this room where no one looks.

Comfy chairs, an open fire, 
Peaceful quietness, cold within, 
The place they once went to retire, 
Has only lonely ghosts of kin.

Adults have no time to read, 
Children, have the net, you see, 
It's sad they haven't got the need, 
This room, it craves their company.

*Memories*.

In the Summer field we'd lie, 
On our backs and looking high, 
Up into the bright blue sky.

Pictures in the clouds we'd see, 
Imagination was the key, 
For we were young and free.

Halcyon memories faded never, 
Always warm and sunny weather, 
Wishing they could last forever.

But it was not meant to be.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love your poems Valentina , esp The Gathering


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> i love your poems Valentina , esp The Gathering


Thank you, very muchly.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Valanita amazing poems...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

katie200 said:


> Valanita amazing poems...


Thank you muchly too, Katie.


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

If anyone could explain a clueless German what is "pf" I am definitively in, since early childhood I love writing short stories, novels, poems and so on...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Neelam said:


> If anyone could explain a clueless German what is "pf" I am definitively in, since early childhood I love writing short stories, novels, poems and so on...


It's the abbreviation of this forum. PetForum.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Valanita said:


> Thank you muchly too, Katie.


   Thank-you for sharing your poems.


----------

